# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Dice Rolls >  Adventures in Helnith  Dice Rolls

## Kareeah_Indaga

Herein shall ye roll for ye olde encounter, ye obedience of yon Pokemon, and what e'er else ye olde Dungeonmaster shall decree!

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Character stats can be found here: Helnith Character stats

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Oddish Gender  Male on 50 or below:
(1d100)[*13*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Oddish Attack*
Show


Sleep Powder accuracy (hits on 75 or lower):
(1d100)[*85*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

the beam hit roll: (1d100)[*66*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Horsea Bubblebeam*
Show


Bubblebeam damage:
(1d4)[*4*]+14
(lowers Speed on 10 or lower):
(1d100)[*37*]



*Spoiler: Oddish Sleep Powder*
Show


Sleep Powder accuracy (hits on 75 or lower):
(1d100)[*21*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

wake: (1d100)[*63*]
attack: (1d100)[*82*]
effect: (1d100)[*79*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Oddish Absorb*
Show


(1d6)[*1*]+19*1.2

----------


## AlkarRahn

awake, just in case: (1d100)[*88*]
attack: (1d100)[*37*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Oddish Absorb*
Show


Crit roll that I forgot last round: (1d100)[*78*]
Damage: (1d2)[*1*]+3*1.2



*Spoiler: Icy Wind Accuracy*
Show


Hits on a 95 or lower: (1d100)[*14*]



*Spoiler: Oddish Poison Powder*
Show


Hits on a 75 or lower: (1d100)[*22*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

D'oh, forgot damage:

*Spoiler: Icy Wind Damage*
Show


(1d7+31)[*35*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

icy wind attack: (1d100)[*42*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Icy Wind*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*93*]
Damage: (1d5+16)[*18*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

attack: (1d100)[*82*]
effect: (1d100)[*83*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Powder Snow damage*
Show


Damage: (1d4+12)[*15*]



*Spoiler: Double Kick*
Show


Crit for hit 1: (1d100)[*81*]
Crit for hit 2: (1d100)[*78*]
Damage for hit 1: (1d3+13)[*16*]
Damage for hit 2: (1d3+13)[*14*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

The attack: (1d100)[*85*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

forgot about the
freeze: (1d100)[*80*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Powder Snow damage*
Show


Damage: (1d4+12)[*14*]
Freeze on 10 or below: (1d100)[*25*]




*Spoiler: Double Kick*
Show


Crit for hit 1: (1d100)[*96*]
Crit for hit 2: (1d100)[*17*]
Damage for hit 1: (1d3+13)[*16*]
Damage for hit 2: (1d3+13)[*14*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

awaken: (1d100)[*55*]
attack: (1d100)[*81*]
effect: (1d100)[*34*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

attack: (1d100)[*63*]
effect: (1d100)[*81*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Spoils!*
Show


PD: (3d6*100)[*900*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Meanwhile, in the background...*
Show


1-10: Nurse Joy contacted Lijan, who contacted Ranger Wain, who did a background check on Jack and returned the results
11-25: Nurse Joy contacted Lijan, who contacted Ranger Wain, who doesn't know anything important about Jack and doesn't consider it vital to double check and says so. However Lijan is able to confirm Jack is not in the Starlight Squad.
26-65: Nurse Joy contacted Lijan, who knows Jack isn't in the Starlight Squad and says so.
66-75: Nurse Joy contacted Lijan, who misremembered and thought Jack was a Taskmaster in Team Bandra
76+: Nurse Joy just blew Mina's request off; she's got nursing to do that's more important.
(1d100)[*7*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

1st roll:(1d100)[*37*]
2nd roll:(1d100)[*82*]
1st 10 minutes:(1d100)[*50*]
2nd 10 minutes:(1d100)[*16*]
3rd 10 minutes:(1d100)[*64*]
4th 10 minutes:(1d100)[*44*]
5th 10 minutes:(1d100)[*15*]
6th 10 minutes:(1d100)[*73*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

Bubble: (1d100)[*6*]
effect: (1d100)[*62*]
main target: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Murkrow 1:
Level: (1d6+19)[*21*]
Gender: (1d100)[*16*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*75*] Insomnia on 50 or lower, else Super Luck

Murkrow 2:
Level: (1d6+19)[*21*]
Gender: (1d100)[*49*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*23*] Insomnia on 50 or lower, else Super Luck

Tentacool:
Level: (1d6+19)[*20*]
Gender: (1d100)[*34*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*51*] Clear Body on 50 or lower, else Liquid Ooze

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Damage Rolls*
Show


Crit chance for Murkrow 2: (1d100)[*3*]
Speed lower chance for Murkrow 2: (1d100)[*90*] (10 or lower)

Damage to Murkrow 1: [roll](1d4+12)*3[/roll] (Yay crit! :D)
Damage to Murkrow 2: (1d4+12)[*15*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Apparently it doesn't like parenthesis...*
Show


(Yay another crit! :D)

Damage to Murkrow 1: (1d4+12)[*14*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

bubblebeam: (1d100)[*31*]
effect: (1d100)[*30*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

bubblebeam again: (1d100)[*49*]
effect: (1d100)[*84*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Cacnea*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*52*]
Damage: (1d4+15)[*17*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Cacnea*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*73*]
Damage: (1d4+15)[*16*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*90*] (Hits on 90 or lower)
Crit: (1d100)[*29*]
Damage: (1d4+17)[*21*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Cacnea*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*89*]
Damage: (1d4+15)[*18*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*56*] (Hits on 90 or lower)
Crit: (1d100)[*86*]
Damage: (1d7+34)[*39*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Cacnea*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*44*]
Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Level: (1d6+19)[*22*]
Gender: (1d100)[*13*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*48*] Damp on 50 or lower, else Cloud Nine
And I should really be rolling for this too: (1d8192)[*4708*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

Do I even hit? (1d100)[*18*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*61*]
Damage: (1d9+42)[*44*]

Psyduck still sleeping: (1d100)[*91*] on 50 or lower

----------


## AlkarRahn

Psyduck caught? [roll1d00[/roll]

----------


## AlkarRahn

Missed a ]

Psyduck caught? (1d00)[*1*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

...I blame the flood protect on that one.

Psyduck caught? (1d100)[*66*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Alkar's travel rolls:
(1d100)[*36*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*32*] Encounter on 15 or lower

Random bird Pokemon:
Murkrow 1:
Level: (1d13+7)[*20*]
Gender: (1d100)[*30*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*24*] Insomnia on 50 or lower, else Super Luck

Murkrow 2:
Level: (1d13+7)[*11*]
Gender: (1d100)[*29*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*98*] Insomnia on 50 or lower, else Super Luck

Murkrow 3:
Level: (1d13+7)[*12*]
Gender: (1d100)[*30*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*58*] Insomnia on 50 or lower, else Super Luck

Murkrow 4:
Level: (1d13+7)[*12*]
Gender: (1d100)[*44*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*19*] Insomnia on 50 or lower, else Super Luck

Murkrow 5:
Level: (1d6+19)[*20*]
Gender: (1d100)[*19*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*4*] Insomnia on 50 or lower, else Super Luck

Murkrow 6:
Level: (1d6+19)[*23*]
Gender: (1d100)[*54*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*58*] Insomnia on 50 or lower, else Super Luck

Murkrow 7:
Level: (1d6+19)[*21*]
Gender: (1d100)[*87*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*83*] Insomnia on 50 or lower, else Super Luck

Taillow 1:
Level: (1d13+7)[*9*]
Gender: (1d100)[*43*] (Male on 50 or lower)

Taillow 2:
Level: (1d13+7)[*8*]
Gender: (1d100)[*50*] (Male on 50 or lower)

Taillow 3:
Level: (1d6+19)[*21*]
Gender: (1d100)[*74*] (Male on 50 or lower)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Forgot this again*
Show


(1d8192)[*6832*]
(1d8192)[*7573*]
(1d8192)[*8132*]
(1d8192)[*4854*]
(1d8192)[*6624*]
(1d8192)[*6354*]
(1d8192)[*6846*]
(1d8192)[*7404*]
(1d8192)[*5021*]
(1d8192)[*2219*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Okay, we'll pick a target randomly!*
Show


(1d10)[*4*]  8, 9, 10 are Taillow 1, 2, 3 respectively

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pursuit*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*98*]  12 or lower crit (Super Luck)
Damage: (1d5+22)[*26*]
Static: (1d100)[*50*]  Paralyze on 30 or lower



*Spoiler: Astonish*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*39*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]
Static: (1d100)[*93*]  Paralyze on 30 or lower



*Spoiler: Wing Attack*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*29*]
Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]
Static: (1d100)[*49*]  Paralyze on 30 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Random target*
Show


1  Murkrow 1
2  Murkrow 5
3  Murkrow 6
4  Murkrow 7
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Ratman's Bite damage*
Show


(1d3+9)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Pursuit*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*8*]
Damage: (1d5+16)[*21*]



*Spoiler: Murkrow 5's Wing Attack*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*65*]
Damage: (1d6+24)[*29*]



*Spoiler: Random target for Taillow*
Show


1  Murkrow 1
2  Murkrow 5
3  Murkrow 6
4  Murkrow 7
(1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Taillow Wing Attack*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*51*]
Damage: (1d5+20)[*25*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Despite these never missing, I'll roll to see if they crit regardless.

*Skarmory's swift*
Murkrow 1: (1d100)[*28*]
Murkrow 5: (1d100)[*60*]
Murkrow 7: (1d100)[*28*]

*Lapras Ice Shard*
Lowest HP murkrow after Skarmory's attack: (1d100)[*59*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Swift damage*
Show


Murkrow 1: (1d3+9)[*12*]
Murkrow 5: (1d3+9)[*11*]
Murkrow 6: (1d3+8)[*9*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Taillow's Quick Attack damage*
Show


(1d4+14)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*100*]



*Spoiler: Swift damage with correct power and targets, this time*
Show


Murkrow 1: (1d4+13)[*16*]
Murkrow 5: (1d4+13)[*17*]
Murkrow 7: (1d3+13)[*16*]



*Spoiler: Lapras Ice Shard*
Show


(1d10+48)[*55*]



*Spoiler: Pikachu Thundershock*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*90*]
Paralysis: (1d100)[*34*] (on 10 or lower)
(1d6+31)[*32*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Murkrow 7 Pursuit*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*38*]
(1d5+22)[*25*]



*Spoiler: Murkrow 5 Wing Attack*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*59*]
(1d4+14)[*15*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Voltage*
Show


Paralysis on 30 or lower: (1d100)[*8*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Next round of attacks!

*Lapras*
(1d100)[*47*] Come oooooon ice shard buddy, get papa Gnomes a crit...

*Skarmory*
(1d100)[*36*] And here is the roll for peck. Hoping for a crit here as well...

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Lapras Ice Shard damage*
Show


(1d9+44)[*47*]



*Spoiler: Ratman Quick Attack damage*
Show


(1d5+21)[*24*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Ratman Quick Attack damage, RIGHT target this time*
Show


(1d5+23)[*27*]



*Spoiler: Skarmory Peck*
Show


(1d5+19)[*22*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pikachu Thundershock*
Show


Damage:(1d6+32)[*38*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*]
Paralyze: (1d100)[*10*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Coordinator Kelsey*
Show


*Skitty*
Type: Normal
Ability: Cute Charm
Gender: Female
Level: 19
Held Item: Ashion Berry (Cures Attract)
Stats
HP: 53+10
Attack: 27+7
Def: 27
Sp. Attack: 24+7
Sp. Def: 24
Speed: 29+10

Moves: 
	Fake Out (Cute)
	Growl (Cute)
	Tail Whip (Cute)
	Attract (Cute)
	Sing (Cute)
	Assist (Cute)

*Meowth*
Type: Normal
Ability: Pickup
Gender: Female
Level: 19
Held Item: Amulet Coin
Stats
HP: 50+10
Attack: 27+5
Def: 24+5+10
Sp. Attack: 26
Sp. Def: 26+4
Speed: 45

Moves: 
Scratch (Tough)
	Growl (Cute)
	Bite (Tough)
	Fake Out (Cute)
	Fury Swipes (Tough)
	Torment (Tough) (TM)

*Happiny*
Type: Normal
Ability: Natural Cure
Gender: Female
Level: 20
Held Item: Pecha Berry
Stats
HP: 76+15+10
Attack: 13
Def: 13
Sp. Attack: 17
Sp. Def: 37
Speed: 23+10

Moves: 
	Pound (tough)
	Charm (Cute)
	Copycat (cute)
	Refresh (Cute)
	Sweet Kiss (cute)
	Attract (Cute) (TM)

*Marill*
Type: Water
Ability: Thick Fat
Gender: Female
Level: 20
Held Item: Pecha Berry
Stats
HP: 64+5+10
Attack: 19
Def: 31+5+5
Sp. Attack: 19
Sp. Def: 31
Speed: 27+5+5

Moves: 
	Tackle (Tough)
	Defense Curl (Cute)
	Tail Whip (cute)
	Water Gun (Cute)
	Rollout (Tough)
	Rain Dance (Tough) (TM)

*Diglett*
Type: Ground
Ability: Sand Veil
Gender: Female
Level: 17
Held Item: Oran Berry
Stats
HP: 35 +12+10
Attack: 28
Def: 18
Sp. Attack: 22
Sp. Def: 25
Speed: 42+10

Moves: 
	Scratch (Tough)
	Sand Attack (Cute)
	Growl (Cute)
	Astonish (Smart)
	Mud-Slap (Cute)
	Attract (Cute) (TM)

*Spoink*
Type: Psychic
Ability: Own Tempo
Gender: Female
Level: 18
Held Item: Oran Berry
Stats
HP: 55+10
Attack: 19
Def: 23
Sp. Attack: 35+10
Sp. Def: 39+10
Speed: 32+3

Moves: 
	Psywave (smart)
	Odor Sleuth (smart)
	Psych Up (smart)
	Confuse Ray (smart)
	Hidden Power (Power 50) (Grass) (smart) (TM)
	Recycle (smart) (TM)

----------


## AlkarRahn

the attack: (1d100)[*75*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Quick Attack*
Show


Damage:(1d5+24)[*26*]



*Spoiler: Fake Out*
Show


Damage:(1d4+12)[*15*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bite*
Show


Damage:(1d5+23)[*25*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

*Spoiler*
Show

att tot:(1d1000)[*587*]
att1:(1d100)[*41*]
att2:(1d100)[*75*]
att3:(1d100)[*63*]
att4:(1d100)[*99*]
att5:(1d100)[*70*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bite*
Show


Damage:(1d4+16)[*20*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

*Spoiler*
Show

att tot:(1d1000)[*408*]
att 1:(1d100)[*93*]
att 2:(1d100)[*12*]
att 3:(1d100)[*45*]
att 4:(1d100)[*52*]
att 5:(1d100)[*60*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bite*
Show


Damage:(1d4+16)[*19*]



*Spoiler: Fury Swipes Accuracy*
Show


(1d100)[*7*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Fury Swipes Damage*
Show


(1d2+6)[*7*]
(1d2+6)[*8*]
(1d2+6)[*8*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

*Spoiler*
Show

att tot:(1d1000)[*67*]
att 1:(1d100)[*28*]
att 2:(1d100)[*38*]
att 3:(1d100)[*91*]
att 4:(1d100)[*64*]
att 5:(1d100)[*15*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pursuit Damage*
Show


(1d3+11)[*13*]



*Spoiler: Fury Swipes Accuracy*
Show


(1d100)[*30*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Fury Swipes Damage*
Show


(1d2+6)[*8*]
(1d2+6)[*8*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina battle rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Stripes Headbutt*
Show


Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]
Flinch: (1d100)[*96*] on 30 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*84*] on 30 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina battle rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Sandshrew Rock Smash*
Show


Damage: (1d5+20)[*25*]
Lower Defense: (1d100)[*89*] on 50 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*44*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina battle rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Stripes Headbutt*
Show


Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]
Flinch: (1d100)[*76*] on 30 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*14*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew Rock Smash*
Show


Damage: (1d5+20)[*23*]
Lower Defense: (1d100)[*89*] on 50 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*70*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Wild Pokemon rolls*
Show


Shinx 1:
Level: (1d11+14)[*19*]
Gender: (1d100)[*60*] Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*99*] 

Shinx 2:
Level: (1d11+14)[*20*]
Gender: (1d100)[*69*] Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*90*] Rivalry on 50 or below, else Intimidate

Trapinch:
Level: (1d11+14)[*15*]
Gender: (1d100)[*23*] Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*69*] Hyper Cutter on 50 or below, else Arena Trap



*Spoiler: Colors for Accessories*
Show


1-2  Red
3-4  Orange
5-6  Yellow
7-8  Green
9-10  Blue
11-12  Purple
13-14  Black
15-16  White
17 - Silver
18 - Gold

Googly Specs: (1d18)[*17*]
Feather: (1d16+2)[*17*] (non-Red)
Barrette: (1d16+2)[*9*] (non-Red)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Attack rolls*
Show


Damage: (1d4+14)[*15*] 
Crit: (1d100)[*92*]
Taken by surprise so no need for Flinch roll.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Wrap damage*
Show


Damage: (1d2+5)[*7*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Trapinch wakes up on an 81 or higher*
Show


Wakey wakey, it's beautiful day night outside: (1d100)[*95*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Trapinch's attack*
Show


Damage: (1d3+13)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*61*]
(No Flinch because Trapinch is slow. :P)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show



*Spoiler: Trapinch's attack*
Show


Damage: (1d3+13)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*92*]
(No Flinch)



*Spoiler: Wrap release*
Show


(1d100)[*34*]  release on 63 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show



*Spoiler: Wrap release*
Show


(1d100)[*2*]  release on 25 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: And before I forget...*
Show


Shinx 1: (1d8192)[*5923*]
Shinx 2: (1d8192)[*1882*]
Trapinch: (1d8192)[*5866*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Poliwag*
Show


Level: (1d11+14)[*25*]
Gender: (1d100)[*66*] (Male on 50 or lower)
Ability: (1d100)[*64*] Water Absorb on 50 or lower, else Damp
Shiny: (1d8192)[*7173*] - on a 1
Disease: (1d100)[*92*]  on a 10 or lower





*Spoiler: Centipain*
Show


Level: (1d11+14)[*20*]
Gender: (1d100)[*37*] (Male on 75 or lower)
Ability: --
Shiny: (1d8192)[*6716*] - on a 1
Disease: (1d100)[*4*]  on a 10 or lower


[/spoiler]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Roll*
Show


Poliwag Hypnosis: (1d100)[*2*] - hits on 70 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Roll*
Show


Wake up roll for Weepinbell: (1d100)[*12*]  wakes up on an 81 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: NPC Battle rolls*
Show


Pikachu:
Damage: (1d4+11)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*]
Paralysis: (1d100)[*77*]

Arkhiti:
Damage: (1d4+14)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*91*]

Pikachu:
Damage: (1d4+11)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*94*]
Paralysis: (1d100)[*71*]

Arkhiti:
Damage: (1d4+14)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*53*]

Pikachu:
Damage: (1d4+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*]
Paralysis: (1d100)[*96*]

Arkhiti:
Damage: (1d4+14)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*32*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Roll*
Show


Wake up roll for Weepinbell: (1d100)[*89*]  wakes up on a 71 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Roll*
Show


*Spoiler: Poliwag*
Show


Damage: (1d3+10)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*]
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*86*] - on 10 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Roll*
Show


*Spoiler: Weepinbell*
Show


Damage for Vine Whip: (1d7+32)[*35*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Berry roll*
Show


How many are there: (2d4)[*6*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Berry roll again because I derped with the dice*
Show


How many are there: (2d2)[*3*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: And now roll for what kind...*
Show


1  Ebet: Cures Freeze but causes Burn
2  Niptir: Cures Burn but causes Poison
3  Ekon: Cures Poison but causes Sleep
4  Weidsei: Cures Sleep but causes Paralysis
5  Lery: Cures Paralysis but causes Freeze

(1d5)[*2*]
(1d5)[*3*]
(1d5)[*3*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Roll*
Show


*Spoiler: Poliwag Double Slap*
Show


To-Hit: (1d100)[*63*]  misses on 86 or above
Number of hits: (1d100)[*46*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Roll*
Show


*Spoiler: Poliwag Double Slap  three hits*
Show


Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*33*]

Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*96*]

Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*30*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

To-Hit: (1d100)[*59*]  misses on 86 or above
Number of hits: (1d100)[*61*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Roll*
Show


*Spoiler: Poliwag Double Slap  three hits*
Show


Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*15*]

Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*]

Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pokeball Go!*
Show


Catch me if you can: (1d100)[*69*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

[spoiler=Battle Rolls]
*Spoiler: Taillow Wing Attack*
Show


Damage: (1d9+47)[*54*]



*Spoiler: Gastly Lick*
Show


Damage: (1d3+6)[*9*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Gastly Lick*
Show


Paralyze: (1d100)[*5*] (Paralyze on 30 or lower)
Damage: (1d2+5)[*6*]



*Spoiler: Wispaferyn Ember*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*13*]
Burn: (1d100)[*44*] (Burn on 10 or lower)
Damage: (1d5+19)[*21*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Paralysis! Wispaferyn may not be able to attack!*
Show


Wispaferyn cannot act: (1d100)[*9*] (on 25 or lower)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Taillow Peck*
Show


Damage: (1d5+24)[*27*]



*Spoiler: Paralysis! Wispaferyn may not be able to attack!*
Show


Wispaferyn cannot act: (1d100)[*28*] (on 25 or lower)
*Spoiler: Wispaferyn Ember if it can attack*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*33*]
Burn: (1d100)[*51*] (Burn on 10 or lower)
Damage: (1d5+19)[*24*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Sandshrew Scratch*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*37*]
Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Sandshrew Scratch*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*74*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*12*]



*Spoiler: Geodude Rock Throw*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*71*]  hits on 90 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*54*]
Damage: (1d5+18)[*23*]





*Spoiler: Stroll Treasure Rolls*
Show


First hour:
(1d100)[*34*]  treasure on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*23*]  treasure on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*26*]  treasure on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*78*]  treasure on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*14*]  treasure on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*59*]  treasure on 25 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Weepinbell Vine Whip Damage*
Show


Damage: (1d9+44)[*46*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew Scratch*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*22*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Geodude Ability*
Show


(1d100)[*83*]  Rock Head on 50 or below, else Sturdy



*Spoiler: Geodude Rock Throw*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*74*]  hits on 90 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*1*]
Damage: (1d6+25)[*30*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Weepinbell Damage*
Show


Damage: (1d4+17)[*21*]



*Spoiler: Geodude Rock Throw*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*49*]  hits on 90 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*99*]
Damage: (1d4+13)[*14*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

The multiattack:

(1d100)[*25*]
(1d100)[*5*]
(1d100)[*9*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Poliwag Bubble*
Show


Damage to Geodude: (1d9+43)[*44*]
Damage to Sandshrew: (1d5+21)[*26*]




*Spoiler: Weepinbell Damage*
Show


Damage: (1d4+17)[*20*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Glameow Fake Out*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*12*]
Damage: (1d2+6)[*7*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

The multiattack again:

(1d100)[*59*]
(1d100)[*74*]
(1d100)[*14*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Glameow Scratch*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*39*]
Damage: (1d2+6)[*7*]



*Spoiler: Razor Leaf*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*82*]  hits on a 95 or lower
Damage to Bonsley: (1d8+36)[*39*]

Accuracy: (1d100)[*51*]  hits on a 95 or lower 
Damage to Sentret: (1d5+23)[*24*]

Accuracy: (1d100)[*28*]  hits on a 95 or lower 
Damage to Glameow: (1d7+29)[*32*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Sentret Scratch*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*19*]
Damage: (1d2+7)[*9*]



*Spoiler: Bonsley Copycat  Razor Leaf*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*72*]  hits on a 95 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*81*] (remember Razor Leaf has increased crit ratio)
Damage: (1d2)[*1*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

Third, though technically second, shot:

(1d100)[*10*]
(1d100)[*6*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Razor Leaf*
Show


Accuracy (Glameow): (1d100)[*10*]  hits on a 95 or lower
Accuracy (Sentret): (1d100)[*48*]  hits on a 95 or lower 


[/spoiler]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Oh yeah, rolling for sing's accuracy! (... Forgot that I need to do that now...)

Sing's accuracy
(1d100)[*12*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Chevalin  Powder Snow*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*23*]  Note crit ratio up (abuse)
Freeze: (Lapras is immune due to being an Ice type)
Damage to Lapras: (1d2+3)[*4*]
(Corphish is using Protect)

----------


## Gnomes2169

Lapras' water pulse
(1d100)[*34*]

Korphish's bubble
(1d100)[*30*] (lapras)
(1d100)[*97*] (enemy)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Chevalin  Wake up*
Show


(1d100)[*45*]  wakes up on 71 or higher
*Spoiler: Chevalin  Chomp*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*91*]  Note crit ratio up (abuse)
Lowers Defense on 10 or below: (1d100)[*70*]
Damage to Lapras: (1d8+40)[*41*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Water Pulse Confusion and Damage*
Show


(1d100)[*91*]  Confused on 20 or lower
Damage to Lapras: (1d2+10)[*12*]



*Spoiler: Bubble Speed effect and Damage*
Show


(1d100)[*95*]  Speed lowered on 10 or lower
Damage to Chevalin: (1d2+2)[*3*]
Damage to Lapras: (Immune; Water Absorb)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

And note to myself that the Water Pulse is damaging Chevalin not Lapras.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Gnomes2169

Lapras water pulse
(1d100)[*70*]

Corphish bubble beam
(1d100)[*100*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Chevalin  Wake up*
Show


(1d100)[*71*]  wakes up on 61 or higher
*Spoiler: Chevalin  Chomp*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*30*]  Note crit ratio up (abuse)
Lowers Defense on 10 or below: (1d100)[*67*]
Damage to Lapras: (1d8+40)[*45*]





*Spoiler: Lapras Water Pulse Confusion and Damage*
Show


(1d100)[*83*]  Confused on 20 or lower
Damage to Chevalin: (1d2+10)[*11*]



*Spoiler: Corphish Bubblebeam Speed Reduction and Damage*
Show


(1d100)[*58*]  lowers Speed on 10 or lower
Damage to Chevalin: (1d3+7)[*10*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Lapras Ice Shard
(1d100)[*82*] 

Corphish odd commands roll
(1d100)[*56*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Lapras Ice Shard Damage*
Show


Damage to Chevalin: (1d3+9)[*10*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Lapras ice shard
(1d100)[*83*]

Greatball catch roll
(1d100)[*21*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Lapras Ice Shard Damage*
Show


Damage to Chevalin: (1d3+9)[*11*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle setup rolls for Mina*
Show


Trainer 1 # of Pokemon: (1d3)[*2*]
Wager: (1d100)[*14*]

Trainer 2 # of Pokemon: (1d3)[*2*]
Wager: (1d100)[*73*]

Trainer 3 # of Pokemon: (1d3)[*3*]
Wager: (1d100)[*67*]

*Spoiler: Prize Table*
Show


1-5: 1-3 Mulch
6-40: 3-5 Poffin/EV Berries
41-65: 1-3 Utility Berries
66-80: 1 Type Resist Berry	
81-89: Roll two Berry Categories and Combine
90-99: Portable Berry Planter
100: Single Berry Portable Blender

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle setup rolls for Mina*
Show


# of Poffin/EV Berries: (1d3+2)[*3*]
Type Resist Berry 1: (1d19)[*7*]
Type Resist Berry 2: (1d19)[*17*]

*Spoiler: Type Resist Berry List*
Show


1 - Occa
2 - Passho
3 - Wacan
4 - Rindo
5 - Yache
6 - Chople
7 - Kebia
8 - Shuca
9 - Coba
10 - Payapa
11 - Tanga
12 - Charti
13 - Kasib
14 - Haban
15 - Colbur
16 - Babiri
17 - Chilan
18 - Roseli
19 - Veira (Helnith)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle setup rolls for Mina*
Show


EV/Poffin Berry 1: (1d20)[*3*]
EV/Poffin Berry 2: (1d20)[*6*]
EV/Poffin Berry 3: (1d20)[*5*]

*Spoiler: Poffin/EV Berries List*
Show


1 - Razz
2 - Bluk
3 - Nanab
4 - Wepear
5 - Pinap
6 - Pomeg
7 - Kelpsey
8 - Qualot
9 - Hondew
10 - Grepa
11 - Tamato
12 - Cornn
13 - Magost
14 - Rabuta
15 - Nomel
16 - Spelon
17 - Pamtre
18 - Watmel
19 - Durin
20 - Belue

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 1*
Show


*Spoiler: Pikachu, Rock Smash!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*52*]
Lower Defense? (1d100)[*76*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d3+15)[*18*]



*Spoiler: Clefairy, use Sing!*
Show


(1d100)[*7*]  Sleep on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 2*
Show


*Spoiler: Pikachu, wake up and use Rock Smash!*
Show


Wake up:  (1d100)[*25*]  on 71 or higher
Crit: (1d100)[*12*]
Lower Defense? (1d100)[*62*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d3+15)[*18*]



*Spoiler: Clefairy, use Minimize!*
Show


Evasion up 1 level.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 2*
Show


*Spoiler: Pikachu, wake up and use Rock Smash!*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*95*]  hits on 75 or below
Wake up:  (1d100)[*75*]  on 61 or higher
Crit: (1d100)[*82*]
Lower Defense? (1d100)[*42*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d3+15)[*18*]



*Spoiler: Clefairy, use Minimize!*
Show


Evasion up 1 level.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 4*
Show


*Spoiler: Pikachu, wake up and use Rock Smash!*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*35*]  hits on 60 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*82*]
Lower Defense? (1d100)[*43*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d3+15)[*18*]



*Spoiler: Clefairy, use Pound!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*26*]
Damage: (1d4+16)[*19*]
Voltage Roll: (1d100)[*88*]  Paralyzed on 30 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 5  the DM needs to proofread the copy-and-pasted spoiler tags more!*
Show


*Spoiler: Pikachu, Rock Smash, one more time!*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*94*]  hits on 60 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*55*]
Lower Defense? (1d100)[*98*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d3+15)[*18*]



*Spoiler: Clefairy, use Pound again!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*10*]
Damage: (1d4+16)[*19*]
Voltage Roll: (1d100)[*15*]  Paralyzed on 30 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 6*
Show


*Spoiler: Pikachu, return!*
Show


Sending out Houndoom.



*Spoiler: Clefairy, use Pound!*
Show


Paralyzed: (1d100)[*68*]  can't move on 25 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*75*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]






*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 7*
Show


*Spoiler: Odor Sleuth!*
Show


Goodbye Evasion. :evil:



*Spoiler: Clefairy, use Sing!*
Show


Paralyzed: (1d100)[*58*]  can't move on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*13*]  Sleep on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 8*
Show


*Spoiler: Wake up and Rock Smash!*
Show


Wake up:  (1d100)[*19*]  on 71 or higher
Crit: (1d100)[*18*]
Lower Defense? (1d100)[*65*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d12+58)[*70*]



*Spoiler: Clefairy, Pound!*
Show


Paralyzed: (1d100)[*77*]  can't move on 25 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*43*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 9*
Show


*Spoiler: Wake up and Rock Smash!*
Show


Wake up:  (1d100)[*45*]  on 61 or higher
Crit: (1d100)[*42*]
Lower Defense? (1d100)[*57*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d12+58)[*65*]



*Spoiler: Clefairy, Pound again!*
Show


Paralyzed: (1d100)[*27*]  can't move on 25 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*43*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 10*
Show


*Spoiler: Wake up and Rock Smash!*
Show


Wake up:  (1d100)[*53*]  on 51 or higher
Crit: (1d100)[*38*]
Lower Defense? (1d100)[*42*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d12+58)[*59*]



*Spoiler: Clefairy, Pound again!*
Show


Paralyzed: (1d100)[*17*]  can't move on 25 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*56*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 11*
Show


*Spoiler: Houndoom, Bite!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*57*]
Flinch? (1d100)[*56*]  on 30 or below
Damage: (1d8+37)[*39*]



*Spoiler: Marill, Aqua Ring!*
Show


Restore 1/16 HP each round.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 1 Round 12*
Show


*Spoiler: Houndoom, Bite!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*6*]
Flinch? (1d100)[*26*]  on 30 or below
Damage: (1d8+37)[*38*]



*Spoiler: Marill, Bubblebeam!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*1*]
Speed lowered? (1d100)[*70*]  on 10 or below
Damage: (1d5+21)[*22*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 1*
Show


*Spoiler: Nidorina, Double-Kick!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*75*]
Damage: (1d3+4)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*91*]
Damage: (1d3+4)[*7*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew, Defense Curl!*
Show


Defense up 1 level

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 2*
Show


*Spoiler: Nidorina, Double-Kick!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*98*]
Damage: (1d3+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*6*]
Damage: (1d3+4)[*7*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew, Rollout (first use, after Defense Curl  Power 60)!*
Show


Hit: (1d100)[*47*]  hits on 90 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*61*]
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Redoing damage for hit #1 because Defense is up 1 level  also Poison Point roll*
Show


Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]
Second hit was a crit and ignores Defense boost.

Also Poison Point roll: (1d100)[*79*]  poisoned on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 2*
Show


*Spoiler: Nidorina, Double-Kick!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*11*]
Damage: (1d2+3)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*65*]
Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew, Rollout (first use, after Defense Curl  Power 120)!*
Show


Hit: (1d100)[*79*]  hits on 90 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*65*]
Damage: (1d5+21)[*23*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 4*
Show


*Spoiler: Nidorina, Double-Kick!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*14*]
Damage: (1d2+3)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*]
Damage: (1d2+3)[*5*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew, Rollout (third use, after Defense Curl  Power 240)!*
Show


Hit: (1d100)[*8*]  hits on 90 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*98*]
Damage: (1d9+42)[*49*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poison Point rolls for the last two rounds because I forgot again*
Show


Poison Point Round 3: (1d100)[*48*]  poisoned on 30 or below
Poison Point Round 4: (1d100)[*69*]  poisoned on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 5*
Show


*Spoiler: Ekans, use Bite!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*22*]
Flinch: (1d100)[*15*]  on 30 or lower
Damage: (1d2+5)[*7*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew, Rollout (fourth use, after Defense Curl  Power 480)!*
Show


Hit: (1d100)[*72*]  hits on 90 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*59*]
Damage: (1d13+63)[*64*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 6*
Show


*Spoiler: Ekans, use Bite!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*32*]
Flinch: (1d100)[*37*]  on 30 or lower
Damage: (1d2+5)[*6*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew, Rollout (first use, after Defense Curl  Power 60)!*
Show


Hit: (1d100)[*5*]  hits on 90 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*94*]
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 7*
Show


*Spoiler: Ekans, use Bite!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*28*]
Flinch: (1d100)[*8*]  on 30 or lower
Damage: (1d2+5)[*6*]



*Spoiler: Sandshrew, Rollout (second use, after Defense Curl  Power 120)!*
Show


Hit: (1d100)[*6*]  hits on 90 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*44*]
Damage: (1d4+16)[*18*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 9 because Round 8 was handwaved*
Show


*Spoiler: Pikachu, Thundershock!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*3*]
Paralysis: (1d100)[*66*]  on 10 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]



*Spoiler: Ekans, use Glare!*
Show


Hit: (1d100)[*79*]  Paralyze on 75 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 10*
Show


*Spoiler: Pikachu, Thundershock!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*60*]
Paralysis: (1d100)[*16*]  on 10 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Ekans, Acid!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*65*]
Special Defense lowered: (1d100)[*90*]  on 10 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 2 Round 11 and 12*
Show


Round 11:
*Spoiler: Pikachu, Thundershock!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*85*]
Paralysis: (1d100)[*78*]  on 10 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*12*]



*Spoiler: Ekans, Acid!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*38*]
Special Defense lowered: (1d100)[*82*]  on 10 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]



Round 12:
*Spoiler: Pikachu, Thundershock!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*82*]
Paralysis: (1d100)[*76*]  on 10 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]



*Spoiler: Ekans, Acid!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*31*]
Special Defense lowered: (1d100)[*88*]  on 10 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 1*
Show


*Spoiler: Pidgey, Gust!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*8*]
Damage: (1d4+11)[*14*]



*Spoiler: Quagsire, Amnesia!*
Show


Quagsire's Special Defense goes up 2 levels.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 2*
Show


*Spoiler: Pidgey, Quick Attack!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*74*]
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]



*Spoiler: Quagsire, Slam!*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*44*]  hits on 75 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*91*]
Damage: (1d6+27)[*33*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 3*
Show


*Spoiler: Pidgey, Quick Attack!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*33*]
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]



*Spoiler: Quagsire, Slam!*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*73*]  hits on 75 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*94*]
Damage: (1d4+13)[*17*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 3*
Show


*Spoiler: Pidgey, Featherdance!*
Show


Quagsire's Attack down 2 levels.



*Spoiler: Quagsire, Slam!*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*10*]  hits on 75 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*74*]
Damage: (1d4+13)[*15*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 4  hopefully with fewer C/P errors :P*
Show


*Spoiler: Pidgey, Quick Attack!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*49*]
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]



*Spoiler: Quagsire, Slam!*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*23*]  hits on 75 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*63*]
Damage: (1d4+13)[*15*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 5*
Show


*Spoiler: Pidgey, Quick Attack!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*89*]
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]



*Spoiler: Quagsire, Slam!*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*80*]  hits on 75 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*43*]
Damage: (1d4+13)[*15*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 6*
Show


*Spoiler: Pidgey, Quick Attack!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*88*]
Damage: (1d3+11)[*13*]



*Spoiler: Quagsire, Slam!*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*97*]  hits on 75 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*24*]
Damage: (1d4+13)[*14*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 7*
Show


*Spoiler: Pidgey, Quick Attack!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*2*]
Damage: (1d2+6)[*7*]



*Spoiler: Quagsire, come back!*
Show


Go, Arkhiti!

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 8*
Show


*Spoiler: Pidgey, return!*
Show


Go Oodramer!



*Spoiler: Arkhiti, Ancient Power!*
Show


Ancient Power stat rise: (1d100)[*60*]  on 10 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*82*]
Damage: (1d16+19)[*28*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: re-roll damagethat should be hitting Oodramer not Pidgey :P*
Show



*Spoiler: Arkhiti, Ancient Power!*
Show


Damage: (1d4+15)[*17*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 9*
Show


Quick Claw: (1d100)[*95*]  Oodramer first on 20 or lower

*Spoiler: Oodramer, Vortex!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*71*]
Damage: (1d4+16)[*17*]
Shadow Gauge raised by: (1d3+1)[*3*]



*Spoiler: Arkhiti, Ancient Power!*
Show


Ancient Power stat rise: (1d100)[*3*]  on 10 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*21*]
Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Note to self: Arkhiti is slower anyway. :P

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 10  NOW roll for Quick Claw*
Show


Quick Claw: (1d100)[*7*]  Oodramer first on 20 or lower


*Spoiler: Arkhiti, Ancient Power!*
Show


Ancient Power stat rise: (1d100)[*27*]  on 10 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*66*]
Damage: (1d5+22)[*23*]



*Spoiler: Oodramer, Bubblebeam!*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*37*]
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*21*]  on 10 or lower
Damage: (1d6+31)[*35*]



Vortex entrapment: (1d100)[*18*]  released on 51 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 11*
Show

 

*Spoiler: Houndoom, Ember!*
Show


Burn: (1d100)[*77*]  on 10 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*88*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Beedrill, come back!*
Show


Go Quagsire!

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 12*
Show

 

*Spoiler: Houndoom, Ember!*
Show


Flinch: (1d100)[*28*]  on 30 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*17*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Potion!*
Show


Quagsire +20 HP.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: corrected damage for Bite*
Show

 


Damage: (1d7+32)[*34*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina's Berry-Hunting Escapades Battle 3 Round 13*
Show

 
*Spoiler: Houndoom, Ember!*
Show


Burn: (1d100)[*45*]  on 10 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*76*]
Damage: (1d9+45)[*54*]



*Spoiler: Beedrill, Twineedle!*
Show


Hit 1 - 
Poison: (1d100)[*65*]  on 20 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*32*]
Damage: (1d3+11)[*13*] or if Swarm activated (1d4+15)[*19*]
Hit 2 - 
Poison: (1d100)[*88*]  on 20 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*12*]
Damage: (1d3+11)[*13*] or if Swarm activated (1d4+15)[*17*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Backstage Battle*
Show

 
*Spoiler: Taillow Quick Attack*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*58*]
Damage: (1d5+17)[*20*]



*Spoiler: Gastle Lick*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*52*]
Paralyze: (1d100)[*79*]  on 30 or lower
Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM stuff*
Show


Pompuff's Gender: (1d100)[*84*] Male on 50 or lower, else female

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pompuff uses Fluff Up!*
Show


(1d100)[*4*] 
1 - 25: Nothing.
26 - 50: Attack up 1 level.
51 - 75: Defense up 1 level.
76 - 100: Attack and Defense up 1 level.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pompuff Assist!*
Show


(1d12)[*6*] 
1 - Natural Gift
2 - Fake Out
3 - Tail Whip
4 - Tackle
5 - Attract
6 - Sing
7 - Hidden Power
8 - Thunder Wave
9 - Leer
10 - Howl
11 - Quick Attack
12 - Spark

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pompuff Assist  Sing*
Show


(1d100)[*88*]  hits on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Taillow  Peck damage*
Show


(1d3+11)[*14*] - no special effects

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pompuff Fetch  don't forget Evasion on Taillow!*
Show


To-hit (1d100)[*21*]  hits on 75 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*92*]
Damage: (1d5+23)[*24*] 


*Spoiler: Taillow Wing Attack*
Show


Damage: (1d4+19)[*20*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Taillow Quick Attack*
Show


Damage: (1d3+13)[*15*] 


*Spoiler: Pompuff Fetch  don't forget Evasion on Taillow!*
Show


To-hit (1d100)[*83*]  hits on 75 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*77*]
Damage: (1d5+23)[*25*] 


*Spoiler: Taillow Quick Attack*
Show


Damage: (1d3+13)[*16*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pompuff Fetch  don't forget Evasion on Taillow!*
Show


To-hit (1d100)[*27*]  hits on 75 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*72*]
Damage: (1d5+23)[*24*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM stuff*
Show


Gender: (1d100)[*61*]  Male on 50 or below
Ability: (1d100)[*3*]  Static on 50 or below, else Lightningrod

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Electrike Spark*
Show


Confused: (1d100)[*34*]  hurts self on 51 or above
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] 
Paralysis: (1d100)[*99*]  on 30 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*38*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Electrike Spark*
Show


Sleeping: (1d100)[*64*]  wakes up on 81 or higher
Still Confused: (1d100)[*16*]  stays Confused on 66 or lower
If still Confused: (1d100)[*66*]  hurts self on 51 or above
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] 
Paralysis: (1d100)[*8*]  on 30 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*38*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Electrike Spark*
Show


Sleeping: (1d100)[*35*]  wakes up on 71 or higher
Still Confused: (1d100)[*17*]  stays Confused on 66 or lower
If still Confused: (1d100)[*88*]  hurts self on 51 or above
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] 
Paralysis: (1d100)[*58*]  on 30 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*37*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Electrike Spark*
Show


Sleeping: (1d100)[*50*]  wakes up on 61 or higher
Still Confused: (1d100)[*75*]  stays Confused on 66 or lower
If still Confused: (1d100)[*10*]  hurts self on 51 or above
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] 
Paralysis: (1d100)[*71*]  on 30 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*37*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Electrike Spark*
Show


Sleeping: [roll0]  wakes up on 51 or higher
Still Confused: [roll1]  stays Confused on 66 or lower
If still Confused: [roll2]  hurts self on 51 or above
Crit: [roll3] 
Paralysis: [roll4]  on 30 or below
Damage: [roll5]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Stupid forum complaining about a duplicate post after it screwed up my roll in the first place. *shakes fist*

*Spoiler: Electrike Spark*
Show


Sleeping: (1d100)[*29*]  wakes up on 51 or higher
Still Confused: (1d100)[*73*]  stays Confused on 66 or lower
If still Confused: (1d100)[*73*]  hurts self on 51 or above
Crit: (1d100)[*58*] 
Paralysis: (1d100)[*57*]  on 30 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*38*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Once more...
*Spoiler: Electrike Spark*
Show


Sleeping: (1d100)[*88*]  wakes up on 41 or higher
Still Confused: (1d100)[*21*]  stays Confused on 66 or lower
If still Confused: (1d100)[*50*]  hurts self on 51 or above
Crit: (1d100)[*14*] 
Paralysis: (1d100)[*84*]  on 30 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*40*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Taillow Quick Attack*
Show


Static roll: (1d100)[*46*]  Paralyzed on 30 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*30*] 
Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Skitty Fake Out*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*27*] 
Damage: (1d3+10)[*11*] 


*Spoiler: Poli Doubleslap*
Show


Hit
Hits 3 times
Crit 1: (1d100)[*75*] 
Crit 2: (1d100)[*21*] 
Crit 3: (1d100)[*73*] 
Damage 1: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Damage 2: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Damage 3: (1d2+4)[*5*] 


*Spoiler: Skitty Sing*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*84*]  Asleep on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poli Doubleslap*
Show


Hit
Hits 3 times again
Crit 1: (1d100)[*75*] 
Crit 2: (1d100)[*43*] 
Crit 3: (1d100)[*66*] 
Damage 1: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Damage 2: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Damage 3: (1d2+4)[*5*] 


*Spoiler: Skitty Sing*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*34*]  Asleep on 55 or lower

----------


## AlkarRahn

The rolls:

(1d100)[*22*]
(1d100)[*61*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Gender: (1d100)[*53*]  Male on 50 or lower, else Female
Ability: (1d100)[*81*]  Run Away on 50 or lower, else Guts



*Spoiler: Whirlipede Poison Sting*
Show


No Poison
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*] 


*Spoiler: Rattata Bite*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*94*]
Damage: (1d3+6)[*9*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

Another set of rolls:

(1d100)[*53*]
(1d100)[*56*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Rattata Quick Attack*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*66*]
Damage: (1d2+5)[*7*] 



*Spoiler: Whirlipede Poison Sting*
Show


No Poison
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

switch-up of moves:

(1d100)[*69*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poli wake up and Double-Slap!*
Show


Wake-Up: (1d100)[*53*] - on  70 or lower


*Spoiler: Whirlipede Pursuit*
Show


Damage: (1d2+7)[*9*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Ack*
Show

Sorry that should be HIGHER not lower.

----------


## AlkarRahn

Is it caught?

(1d100)[*7*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Wake up!*
Show


Wake-Up: (1d100)[*75*] - on 60 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poli Doubleslap*
Show


Hit
Hits 3 times
Crit 1: (1d100)[*97*] 
Crit 2: (1d100)[*47*] 
Crit 3: (1d100)[*58*] 
Damage 1: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Damage 2: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Damage 3: (1d2+4)[*5*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poli Doubleslap*
Show


Hit
Hits 2 times
Crit 1: (1d100)[*87*] 
Crit 2: (1d100)[*4*] 
Damage 1: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Damage 2: (1d2+4)[*5*]



*Spoiler: Skitty Tackle*
Show


Accuracy: (1d100)[*87*] Hits on 95 or lower
Crit: (1d100)[*64*]
Damage: [roll]1d5+17 [/roll]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Let's try that again - Damage: (1d5+17)[*21*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Taillow Wing Attack*
Show


Damage: (1d5+24)[*26*]



*Spoiler: Hitmonlee Revenge (took damage)*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*36*] 
Damage: (1d30+164)[*189*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Hitmonlee Revenge (no damage)*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*31*] 
Damage: (1d7+30)[*33*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Wingull Wing Attack*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*84*] 
Damage: (1d2+3)[*5*]



*Spoiler: Mareep Thundershock*
Show


No Paralysis.
Damage: (1d15+77)[*89*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mareep Thundershock  Mud Sport interference*
Show


No Paralysis.  (But so close!)
Damage: (1d5+20)[*24*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Krabby Vice Grip*
Show


Crit: (1d100)[*90*]
Damage: (1d5+23)[*24*]



*Spoiler: Mareep Thundershock  Mud Sport interference*
Show


Paralysis!
Damage: (1d5+20)[*25*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Jack*
Show


You feel a moment of stiffness, but it isn't severe and it passes swiftly.



*Spoiler: Matt*
Show


Scream roll: (1d100)[*26*]  you are Paralyzed on 80 or lower; unaffected otherwise.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Mark Karaoke: (3d3)[*8*]
Mina Karaoke: (3d3)[*6*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Encounter Rolls for Matt  4.5 hours of travel, actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*48*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*98*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*79*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*75*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*74*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*61*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*10*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*51*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*7*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*61*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*11*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*70*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*89*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*99*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*91*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*54*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*48*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*43*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*76*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*26*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*100*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*30*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*66*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*89*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*18*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*93*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*2*] Encounter on 15 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wild Wythir appeared!
Level: (1d11+14)[*17*]
Gender: (1d100)[*83*] Male on 50 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mareep Roll*
Show


Damage: (1d3+13)[*14*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Wythir uses Buck!*
Show


Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*5*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Forgot Static Roll: (1d100)[*1*] - Paralyze on 30 or below.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mareep Damage*
Show


(1d3+13)[*15*]



*Spoiler: Wythir Ominous Wind*
Show


Paralysis Roll: (1d100)[*52*] (on 25 or lower)
Damage: (1d4+13)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*73*]
Stats rise: (1d100)[*29*]  all stats rise on 10 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Wythir Buck - no effect!*
Show


Paralysis Roll: (1d100)[*6*] (on 25 or lower)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wild Pokemon appeared!
Murkrow A:
Level: (1d11+14)[*25*]
Gender: (1d100)[*2*] - Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*14*] - Insomnia on 50 or lower else Super Luck

Murkrow B:
Level: (1d11+14)[*24*]
Gender: (1d100)[*98*] - Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*44*] - Insomnia on 50 or lower else Super Luck

Murkrow C:
Level: (1d11+14)[*23*]
Gender: (1d100)[*20*] - Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*71*] - Insomnia on 50 or lower else Super Luck

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Okay, random targets then!*
Show


Ratman's target: (1d3)[*2*]
Taillow's target: (1d3)[*1*]

1 - Murkrow A
2 - Murkrow B
3 - Murkrow C



*Spoiler: Murkrow A uses Pursuit!*
Show


Damage: (1d7+29)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*96*]



*Spoiler: Murkrow B uses Astonish!*
Show


No effect on Taillow!



*Spoiler: Murkrow C uses Wing Attack!*
Show


Damage: (1d6+24)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*94*] (Super Luck)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Ratman uses Quick Attack!*
Show


Damage: (1d5+20)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*]



*Spoiler: Taillow uses Quick Attack!*
Show


Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*100*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Ratman uses Quick Attack!*
Show


Damage: (1d4+20)[*23*]



*Spoiler: Poli uses Bubblebeam! (Rain Dance boost)*
Show


Damage: (1d6+30)[*32*]



*Spoiler: Mareep uses Thundershock!*
Show


Damage: (1d6+29)[*33*]



*Spoiler: Murkrow B uses Wing Attack!*
Show


Damage: (1d7+30)[*32*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*]



*Spoiler: Murkrow C uses Peck!*
Show


Damage: (1d4+17)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*51*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Ratman uses Quick Attack!*
Show


Damage: (1d5+20)[*24*]



*Spoiler: Murkrow B uses Pursuit!*
Show


Damage: (1d5+19)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*]
Static: (1d100)[*70*]  on 30 or below



*Spoiler: Murkrow C uses Wing Attack!*
Show


Damage: (1d4+12)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*]
Static: (1d100)[*40*]  on 30 or below



*Spoiler: Flaafy uses Thundershock!*
Show


Damage: (1d8+36)[*44*]



*Spoiler: Weepinbell uses Wrap! (Hit)*
Show


Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: A wild Pokemon appeared!*
Show


Level: (1d11+14)[*24*]
Gender: (1d100)[*94*] - Male on 75 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Mark Karaoke: (3d3)[*6*]
Mina Karaoke: (3d3)[*5*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Round 2!
Mark Karaoke: (3d3)[*4*]  length
(1d26)[*25*]  letter (A = 1, Z = 26)

Mina Karaoke: (3d3)[*9*]  length
(1d26)[*23*]  letter (A = 1, Z = 26)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Encounter Rolls for Mark, Jack, and Mina, two hours, actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*19*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*46*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*9*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*33*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*82*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*80*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*30*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*35*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*41*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*39*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*29*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*14*] Encounter on 15 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls!*
Show


Realized I've been forgetting to roll for shininess, so let's see if I owe Matt a chance at a shiny Pokemon!

*Spoiler: Make-up Shiny Pokemon rolls for Matt!*
Show


(1d8192)[*6381*]  shiny on a 1
(1d8192)[*5161*]  shiny on a 1
(1d8192)[*6873*]  shiny on a 1
(1d8192)[*4576*]  shiny on a 1
(1d8192)[*788*]  shiny on a 1
(1d8192)[*1628*]  shiny on a 1
(1d8192)[*605*]  shiny on a 1
(1d8192)[*5227*]  shiny on a 1
(1d8192)[*3287*]  shiny on a 1
(1d8192)[*6983*]  shiny on a 1



*Spoiler: Main group wild Pokemon*
Show


Cosmas A:
Level: (1d11+14)[*23*]
Gender: (1d100)[*14*] - Male on 75 or lower
Shiny: (1d8192)[*157*]  shiny on a 1

Cosmas B:
Level: (1d11+14)[*16*]
Gender: (1d100)[*47*] - Male on 75 or lower
Shiny: (1d8192)[*2668*]  shiny on a 1

Cosmas C:
Level: (1d11+14)[*15*]
Gender: (1d100)[*40*] - Male on 75 or lower
Shiny: (1d8192)[*4977*]  shiny on a 1

Cosmas D:
Level: (1d11+14)[*19*]
Gender: (1d100)[*7*] - Male on 75 or lower
Shiny: (1d8192)[*8114*]  shiny on a 1

Cosmas E:
Level: (1d11+14)[*19*]
Gender: (1d100)[*9*] - Male on 75 or lower
Shiny: (1d8192)[*2591*]  shiny on a 1

Rhyhorn A:
Level: (1d11+14)[*20*]
Gender: (1d100)[*35*] - Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*30*] - Lightningrod on 50 or lower, else Rock Head
Shiny: (1d8192)[*515*]  shiny on a 1

Rhyhorn B:
Level: (1d11+14)[*18*]
Gender: (1d100)[*40*] - Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*85*] - Lightningrod on 50 or lower, else Rock Head
Shiny: (1d8192)[*7466*]  shiny on a 1

Rhyhorn C:
Level: (1d11+14)[*17*]
Gender: (1d100)[*41*] - Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*1*] - Lightningrod on 50 or lower, else Rock Head
Shiny: (1d8192)[*3518*]  shiny on a 1

Rhyhorn D:
Level: (1d11+9)[*15*]
Gender: (1d100)[*65*] - Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*84*] - Lightningrod on 50 or lower, else Rock Head
Shiny: (1d8192)[*2674*]  shiny on a 1

Rhyhorn E:
Level: (1d11+9)[*14*]
Gender: (1d100)[*97*] - Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*35*] - Lightningrod on 50 or lower, else Rock Head
Shiny: (1d8192)[*4322*]  shiny on a 1

Rhyhorn F:
Level: (1d11+9)[*14*]
Gender: (1d100)[*68*] - Male on 50 or lower
Ability: (1d100)[*55*] - Lightningrod on 50 or lower, else Rock Head
Shiny: (1d8192)[*6830*]  shiny on a 1

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Encounter Rolls for Matt  4 hours of travel, not actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*67*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*30*] Encounter on 15 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


Cosmas A Pursuit on Rattata
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*]

Oodramer Facade on Cosmas C
Damage: (1d8+42)[*48*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*]

Cosmas B Bash on Lapras
Damage: (1d3+10)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*76*]
Shadow Gauge raised: (1d3+2)[*3*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

[spoiler Wrong power on Bash] Damage: (1d2+6)[*7*][/spoiler]

----------


## AlkarRahn

Quick Attack: (1d100)[*20*]
Rollout: (1d100)[*98*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Rattata Quick Attack*
Show


Damage: (1d7+30)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*]



*Spoiler: Lapras Sing*
Show


Cosmas A: (1d100)[*3*]  Sleep on 55 or below
Cosmas D: (1d100)[*84*]  Sleep on 55 or below
Cosmas E: (1d100)[*54*]  Sleep on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM needs to stop forgetting the Quick Claw*
Show


(1d100)[*53*]  increase priority on 20 or below



*Spoiler: Cosmas A Faint Attack Oodramer*
Show


No effect!
Sleep roll: (1d100)[*80*]  wakes up on 81 or higher



*Spoiler: Oodramer Bubblebeam Cosmas D*
Show


Damage: (1d6+28)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*]
Speed roll: (1d100)[*74*]  lowers Speed on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Cosmas E*
Show


Sleep roll: (1d100)[*47*]  wakes up on 81 or higher



*Spoiler: Cosmas B Bash on Rattata*
Show


Damage: (1d12+58)[*70*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

(1d100)[*64*] Pokeball roll

(1d100)[*18*] Water Pulse roll

----------


## AlkarRahn

Will rollout hit? (1d100)[*68*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Cosmas A*
Show


Sleep roll: (1d100)[*2*]  wakes up on 71 or higher



*Spoiler: Cosmas E*
Show


Sleep roll: (1d100)[*9*]  wakes up on 71 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Whirlipede Rollout Cosmas E*
Show


Damage: (1d3+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*37*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

Rollout: (1d100)[*20*]
Bubblebeam: (1d100)[*28*]
Speed Red: (1d100)[*92*]
Water Pulse: (1d100)[*20*]
Confuse: (1d100)[*36*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Oh yes, attack rolls.

Water Pulse, Rhyhorn A: (1d100)[*31*]
Bubble, Rhyhorn A: (1d100)[*93*]
Bubble Rhyhorn E: (1d100)[*13*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Quick Claw Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*63*] - increase priority on 20 or lower



*Spoiler: Cosmas A wakeup roll*
Show


(1d100)[*74*] - wake up on 61 or higher



*Spoiler: Cosmas E wakeup roll*
Show


(1d100)[*52*] - wake up on 61 or higher



*Spoiler: Rhyhorn Random Targets*
Show


Rhyhorn A: (1d8)[*2*]
Rhyhorn B: (1d8)[*7*]
Rhyhorn C: (1d8)[*3*]
Rhyhorn D: (1d8)[*5*]
Rhyhorn E: (1d8)[*2*]
Rhyhorn F: (1d8)[*2*]

1 - Whirlipede
2 - Grandpa
3 - Horsea
4 - Lapras
5 - Corphish
6 - Kirlia
7 - Oodramer
8 - Sandshrew

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Horsea Damage*
Show


(1d48+261)[*288*]



*Spoiler: Lapras Damage*
Show


(1d39+219)[*241*]



*Spoiler: Oodramer Damage*
Show


(1d29+157)[*172*]
Not rolling for extras since that's a KO. :P



*Spoiler: Whirilipede Damage*
Show


(1d4+17)[*20*]



*Spoiler: Corphish Damage*
Show


(1d15+77)[*84*]  Rhyhorn E



*Spoiler: Rhyhorn C*
Show


(1d3+8)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*]
Too slow for flinch.



*Spoiler: Rhyhorn D*
Show


(1d3+6)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*]
Too slow for flinch.

----------


## AlkarRahn

Ball: (1d100)[*13*]
Rollout: (1d100)[*92*]
Confusion: (1d100)[*4*]
Confused: (1d100)[*70*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Pokeball (1d100)[*64*]
Sleep Cosmas A (1d100)[*12*]
Sleep Cosmas B (1d100)[*100*]
Bublebeam Cosmas A (1d100)[*44*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Quick Claw Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*96*] - increase priority on 20 or lower



*Spoiler: Cosmas A wakeup roll*
Show


(1d100)[*79*] - wake up on 81 or higher



*Spoiler: Corphish Bubblebeam*
Show


Damage: (1d6+28)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*36*]  on 6 or below

----------


## AlkarRahn

Grasswhistle: (1d100)[*77*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Quick Claw Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*30*] - increase priority on 20 or lower



*Spoiler: Disable Accuracy*
Show


(1d100)[*51*]  hit on 80 or below



*Spoiler: Cosmas A Wakeup Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*30*] - wake up on 71 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Sandshrew Rollout*
Show


Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]
Lucky Chant in effect  no crit

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Cosmas A Wakeup Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*61*] - wake up on 61 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bash on Sandshrew*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*31*]  hits on 50 or lower
Damage: (1d3+10)[*12*]
Lucky Chant in effect  no crit
Shadowed: (1d3+2)[*4*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Pokeball catch roll NUMBER FREAKING 3: (1d100)[*88*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Quick Claw Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*41*] - increase priority on 20 or lower

 

*Spoiler: Sandshrew Rollout*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*33*]  hits on 90 or below
Damage: (1d3+8)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*26*]  on 6 or below



*Spoiler: Cosmas A Faint Attack*
Show


(1d4+14)[*15*]
Lucky Chant last round  no crit



*Spoiler: Cosmas B Pursuit*
Show


To-hit: (1d100)[*69*]  hits on 75 or below
(1d5+20)[*23*]
Lucky Chant  no crit



*Spoiler: Cosmas B Disable Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*27*]  ends 88 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

NTS Cosmas' Acc is also down a level so that's a miss.

----------


## Gnomes2169

GREAT BALL ROLL: (1d100)[*51*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina's Great Ball Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*11*]  catch on 24 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

[spoiler=Jack's Shadowed Rattata's Obedience Roll]
Obedience Roll: (1d100)[*83*] - obeys on 60 or below
[/quote]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Random Pokemon throw from Mina*
Show


(1d5)[*1*]
1  Pidgey
2  Pikachu
3  Oodramer
4  Houndoom
5 - Sandshrew

----------


## AlkarRahn

Will the shadowed one obey: (1d100)[*94*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Rage Roll: (1d100)[*36*]  Rage on a 10 or below
To-hit: (1d100)[*5*]  hits on 75 or lower
Damage: (1d3+13)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*]  on 6 or below

----------


## AlkarRahn

How about this time: (1d100)[*99*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Rage Roll: (1d100)[*91*]  Rage on a 10 or below
To-hit: (1d100)[*14*]  hits on 75 or lower
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*43*]  on 6 or below

----------


## AlkarRahn

You shadowed rat: (1d100)[*41*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Rage Roll: (1d100)[*91*]  Rage on a 10 or below
To-hit Pidgey: (1d100)[*86*]  hits on 50 or lower (must remember Pidgey is going first)
To-hit Lapras: (1d100)[*70*]  hits on 50 or lower

----------


## AlkarRahn

Can we manage to obey again?: (1d100)[*37*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

Six more rounds, combined into one post: (1d100)[*30*], (1d100)[*1*], (1d100)[*65*], (1d100)[*20*], (1d100)[*18*], (1d100)[*14*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Rage Roll: (1d100)[*75*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*44*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*94*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*5*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*78*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*2*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*39*]  Rage on a 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


To-hit Pidgey: (1d100)[*30*]  hits on 43 or lower
To-hit Lapras: (1d100)[*4*]  hits on 43 or lower

To-hit Pidgey: (1d100)[*35*]  hits on 38 or lower
To-hit Lapras: (1d100)[*47*]  hits on 38 or lower

To-hit Pidgey: (1d100)[*80*]  hits on 33 or lower
To-hit Lapras: (1d100)[*90*]  hits on 33 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


(1d3)[*2*]

1  Jack
2  Mark
3 - Mina

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


Pidgey  Quick Attack
Damage: (1d6+32)[*38*]
Crit: (1d100)[*16*]

Lapras  Ice Shard
Damage: (1d6+27)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*45*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

10 rounds of deshadowing obedience:

Round 1: (1d100)[*41*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*7*]
Round 2: (1d100)[*2*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*80*]
Round 3: (1d100)[*83*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*22*]
Round 4: (1d100)[*62*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*74*]
Round 5: (1d100)[*74*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*15*]
Round 6: (1d100)[*69*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*8*]
Round 7: (1d100)[*41*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*94*]
Round 8: (1d100)[*17*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*57*]
Round 9: (1d100)[*85*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*37*]
Round 10: (1d100)[*94*]
Accuracy: (1d100)[*92*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Starting value of Rage 88%

*Spoiler: Rage rolls!*
Show


Rage Roll: (1d100)[*73*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*65*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*31*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*45*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*68*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*35*]  Rage on a 10 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*40*]  Rage on a 10 or below 
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*85*]  Rage on a 20 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*51*]  Rage on a 20 or below
Rage Roll: (1d100)[*15*]  Rage on a 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Lapras Sing:
Acc. Round 6 - (1d100)[*48*]  hit on 55 or lower
Acc. Round 7 - (1d100)[*6*]  hit on 55 or lower
Acc. Round 8 - (1d100)[*64*]  hit on 55 or lower
Acc. Round 9 - (1d100)[*41*]  hit on 55 or lower
Acc. Round 10 - (1d100)[*6*]  hit on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wake up - (1d100)[*46*]
Wake up - (1d100)[*62*]
Wake up - (1d100)[*20*]
Wake up - (1d100)[*69*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls (Accuracy already checked)*
Show


Shadow Rush to Mina's Pidgey:
Damage - (1d5+25)[*27*]
Crit - (1d100)[*42*]

Shadow Rush to Mark's Lapras:
Damage - (1d4+13)[*16*]
Crit - (1d100)[*69*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls (with proper Defense levels this time)(Accuracy already checked)*
Show


Shadow Rush to Mina's Pidgey:
Damage - (1d4+19)[*22*]
Crit - (1d100)[*64*]

Shadow Rush to Mark's Lapras:
Damage - (1d3+9)[*12*]
Crit - (1d100)[*83*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: One more hit on Pidgey*
Show


Shadow Rush to Mina's Pidgey:
Damage - (1d4+19)[*23*]
Crit - (1d100)[*45*]

----------


## AlkarRahn

Horsea Bb:(1d100)[*75*]
Tentacool Bb:(1d100)[*10*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Ice Shard*
Show


Damage - (1d6+27)[*33*]
Crit - (1d100)[*44*]




*Spoiler: Horsea Bubblebeam*
Show


Damage - (1d9+46)[*52*]



...and that's more than max HP for Rattata regardless of anything else.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Encounter Rolls*
Show


(1d100)[*32*] Encounter on 15 or lower
(1d100)[*69*] Encounter on 15 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Encounter in the Shatterhigh Mountains, actively searching:
(1d100)[*84*] Encounter on 50 or lower
(1d100)[*83*] Encounter on 50 or lower
(1d100)[*11*] Encounter on 50 or lower
(1d100)[*46*] Encounter on 50 or lower
(1d100)[*95*] Encounter on 50 or lower
(1d100)[*21*] Encounter on 50 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Bandra Patrol:
(1d3+1)[*3*] Grunt 1
(1d3+1)[*2*] Grunt 2
(1d3+1)[*2*] Grunt 3

Bronzor:
Ability: (1d100)[*68*] Levitate on 50 or under, else Heatproof
Genderless by default

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


(1d100)[*66*]  Poffin boosts on 10 or lower
(1d100)[*20*]  Poffin boosts on 10 or lower
(1d100)[*79*]  Poffin boosts on 10 or lower
(1d100)[*53*]  Poffin boosts on 10 or lower
(1d100)[*58*]  Poffin boosts on 10 or lower
(1d100)[*53*]  Poffin boosts on 10 or lower
(1d100)[*78*]  Poffin boosts on 10 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pokemon 1:
Ability: (1d100)[*12*] Ability 1 on 50 or lower, else Ability 2
Gender: (1d100)[*59*]  Female on 50 or lower, else Male

Pokemon 2:
Ability: (1d100)[*1*] Ability 1 on 50 or lower, else Ability 2
Gender: (1d100)[*6*]  Female on 50 or lower, else Male

Pokemon 3:
Ability: (1d100)[*53*] Ability 1 on 50 or lower, else Ability 2
Gender: (1d100)[*12*]  Female on 50 or lower, else Male

Pokemon 4:
Ability: (1d100)[*75*] Ability 1 on 50 or lower, else Ability 2
Gender: (1d100)[*55*]  Female on 50 or lower, else Male

Pokemon 5:
Ability: (1d100)[*69*] Ability 1 on 50 or lower, else Ability 2
Gender: (1d100)[*12*]  Female on 50 or lower, else Male

Pokemon 6:
Ability: (1d100)[*7*] Ability 1 on 50 or lower, else Ability 2
Gender: (1d100)[*2*]  Female on 50 or lower, else Male


Pokemon 7:
Ability: (1d100)[*76*] Ability 1 on 50 or lower, else Ability 2
Gender: (1d100)[*34*]  Female on 50 or lower, else Male

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Forgot to roll Shiny and Disease: 
Shiny: (1d8192)[*416*] - on a 1
Disease: (1d100)[*78*]  on a 10 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Houndoom Bite on Wispaferyn A:
Damage: (1d10+50)[*58*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*]  on a 6 or lower
Flinch: (1d100)[*85*]  on a 30 or lower

Wispaferyn B Helix Flame on Taillow (intercept):
Damage: (1d6+26)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*]  on a 6 or lower
Second hit: (1d100)[*52*]  on 50 or lower
Damage for 2nd hit: (1d3+14)[*16*]
Crit for 2nd hit: (1d100)[*18*]  on a 6 or lower
Burn: (1d100)[*11*] - on a 10 or lower

Smokescreen to-hit for Swellow:
Wispaferyn A: (1d100)[*40*]  on a 75 or lower
Wispaferyn C: (1d100)[*12*]  on a 75 or lower

Skarmory Swift:
Damage vs. Wispaferyn A: (1d2+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*]  on a 6 or lower
Damage vs. Wispaferyn B: (1d2+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*51*]  on a 6 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Cosmas Flash through the Smokescreen, Accuracy down 2 levels:
Wispaferyn A: (1d100)[*74*]  on 60 or lower
Wispaferyn B: (1d100)[*48*]  on 60 or lower
Wispaferyn C: (1d100)[*31*]  on 60 or lower

----------


## AlkarRahn

Poison Tail hit: (1d100)[*44*]
Effect: (1d100)[*52*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Swift attack rolls (checking for crits)
Wispaferyn A (1d100)[*62*]
Wispaferyn B (1d100)[*80*]
Wispaferyn C (1d100)[*28*]

Wing attack roll: (1d100)[*28*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Wythir's random Wispaferyn target:
1  Wispaferyn A
2  Wispaferyn B
3  Wispaferyn C
Target: (1d3)[*3*]
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]

Houndoom
Accuracy: (1d100)[*49*]
Damage: (1d10+50)[*54*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*]  on a 6 or lower
Flinch: (1d100)[*10*]  on a 30 or lower

Swellow:
Damage: (1d11+50)[*60*]

Wispaferyn B Helix Flame on Skarmory:
Accuracy: (1d100)[*76*]  hit on 75 or lower
Damage: (1d5+19)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*]  on a 6 or lower
Second hit: (1d100)[*18*]  on 50 or lower
Damage for 2nd hit: (1d4+11)[*14*]
Crit for 2nd hit: (1d100)[*68*]  on a 6 or lower
Burn: (1d100)[*11*] - on a 10 or lower

Wispaferyn C Helix Flame on Whirlipede:
Accuracy: (1d100)[*47*]  hit on 75 or lower
Damage: (1d6+24)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*]  on a 6 or lower
Second hit: (1d100)[*17*]  on 50 or lower
Damage for 2nd hit: (1d4+14)[*15*]
Crit for 2nd hit: (1d100)[*50*]  on a 6 or lower
Burn: (1d100)[*20*] - on a 10 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Forgot Defense level on Whirlipede*
Show


Damage: (1d5+17)[*18*]
Damage for 2nd hit: (1d4+10)[*11*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Skarmory Damage:
Wispaferyn B: (1d2+3)[*5*]
Wispaferyn C: (1d2+3)[*5*]
Graveler A: 3 to 3 :P

Cosmas Accuracy:
Wispaferyn B: (1d100)[*15*]
Wispaferyn C: (1d100)[*57*]
Graveler A: (1d100)[*49*]
Graveler B: (1d100)[*99*]

Whirlipede Poison Tail:
Crit: (1d100)[*4*]  on 6 or lower
Damage: (1d4+14)[*16*]

Graveler A Targets
Chosen:
Houndoom
Whirlipede
Cosmas
Random:
1  Poli
2  Wythir
3  Swellow
4  Skarmory
Random target rolls (re-roll repeats)
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*1*]

Graveler B Targets
Chosen:
Houndoom
Wythir
Whirlipede
Random:
1  Poli
2  Cosmas
3  Swellow
4  Skarmory
Random target rolls (re-roll repeats)
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Re-roll random targets - other Bandra Pokemon should be an option too*
Show


Graveler A Random:
1  Poli
2  Wythir
3  Swellow
4  Skarmory
5  Wispaferyn B
6  Graveler B
Random target rolls (re-roll repeats)  and I only need 3 here
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]

Graveler B Random:
Random:
1  Poli
2  Cosmas
3  Swellow
4  Skarmory
5  Wispaferyn B
6  Graveler A
Random target rolls (re-roll repeats)  and I only need 3 here too
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*4*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Keep rolling and take the first non-repeat*
Show


Graveler A Random:
1  Poli
2  Wythir
3  Swellow
4  Skarmory
5  Wispaferyn B
6  Graveler B
Random target rolls (re-roll repeats)
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*3*]

Graveler B Random:
Random:
1  Poli
2  Cosmas
3  Swellow
4  Skarmory
5  Wispaferyn B
6  Graveler A
Random target rolls (re-roll repeats)
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Need one more*
Show


Graveler A Random:
1  Poli
2  Wythir
3  Swellow
4  Skarmory
5  Wispaferyn B
6  Graveler B
Random target rolls (re-roll repeats)
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Graveler A Magnitude power: (1d100)[*45*]
Graveler B Magnitude power: (1d100)[*37*]
5 or below: Magnitude 4 (Power 10)
6 - 15: Magnitude 5 (Power 30)
16  35: Magnitude 6 (Power 50)
36  65: Magnitude 7 (Power 70)
66  85: Magnitude 8 (Power 90)
86  95: Magnitude 9 (Power 110)
96  100: Magnitude 10 (Power 150)

Graveler A Accuracy:
Houndoom  
Accuracy: (1d100)[*90*]  hit on 75 or lower

Whirlipede  
Accuracy: (1d100)[*29*]  hit on 75 or lower

Cosmas  
Accuracy: (1d100)[*28*]  hit on 75 or lower

Poli  
Accuracy: (1d100)[*58*]  hit on 75 or lower

Swellow  No effect! :D

Wythir  
Accuracy: (1d100)[*79*]  hit on 75 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Graveler A Magnitude:*
Show


Houndoom  
Miss!

Whirlipede  
Damage: (1d4+16)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*]  on 6 or lower

Cosmas  
Damage: (1d6+31)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*62*]  on 6 or lower

Poli  
Damage: (1d6+28)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*]  on 6 or lower

Swellow  No effect! :D

Wythir  
Miss!




*Spoiler: Graveler B Magnitude:*
Show


Houndoom  
Damage: (1d7+32)[*35*]
Crit: (1d100)[*30*]  on 6 or lower

Wythir  
Damage: (1d5+26)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*17*]  on 6 or lower

Whirlipede  
Damage: (1d4+16)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*51*]  on 6 or lower

Swellow  No effect!

Skarmory  No effect!

Cosmas 
Damage: (1d6+31)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*]  on 6 or lower

----------


## AlkarRahn

Not sure if each attack need a main target for the effect to happen. Just in case, I'll roll for the main target, and for each.

Bubble main: (1d5)[*4*]
Water Pulse main: (1d4)[*4*]
Acid main, being one of the two Machokes: (1d2)[*2*]

Bubble hit 1: (1d100)[*65*]
Speed drop 1: (1d100)[*6*]
Bubble hit 2: (1d100)[*67*]
Speed drop 2: (1d100)[*97*]
Bubble hit 3: (1d100)[*11*]
Speed drop 3: (1d100)[*21*]
Bubble hit 4: (1d100)[*56*]
Speed drop 4: (1d100)[*34*]
Bubble hit 5: (1d100)[*1*]
Speed drop 5: (1d100)[*59*]

Water Pulse hit 1: (1d100)[*7*]
Confusion 1: (1d100)[*83*]
Water Pulse hit 2: (1d100)[*54*]
Confusion 2: (1d100)[*7*]
Water Pulse hit 3: (1d100)[*5*]
Confusion 3: (1d100)[*27*]
Water Pulse hit 4: (1d100)[*46*]
Confusion 4: (1d100)[*97*]

Acid hit 1: (1d100)[*6*]
Def of some sort drop: (1d100)[*41*]
Acid hit 2: (1d100)[*23*]
Def of some sort drop: (1d100)[*73*]
Acid target 3: (1d3)[*2*]
Acid hit 3: (1d100)[*37*]
Def of some sort drop: (1d100)[*26*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

Air Cutter attacks:
Wispaferyn B: (1d100)[*48*]
Graveler A: (1d100)[*100*]
Graveler B: (1d100)[*67*]
Machoke A: (1d100)[*66*]
Machoke B: (1d100)[*25*]

Wing Attack on Machoke A: (1d100)[*79*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls Part 1*
Show


Wythir Stomp:
Accuracy: (1d100)[*95*] - hits on 60 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*89*] - on 6 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*12*]
Flinch: (1d100)[*95*] - on 30 or below

Houndoom Rock Smash:
Accuracy: (1d100)[*8*] - hits on 60 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*36*] - on 6 or below
Damage: (1d6+27)[*31*]
Target's Defense lowered: (1d100)[*84*] - on 50 or below

Swellow Wing Attack: [Target has No Guard]
Damage: (1d8+39)[*44*]

Wispaferyn B Silver Wind:
Accuracy: (1d100)[*20*] - hits on 60 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - on 6 or below
Damage: (1d4+21)[*23*]
Stats rise: (1d100)[*53*] - on 10 or below

Poli Bubblebeam:
(1d2)[*2*]
1  Graveler A
2 - Graveler B
To Graveler:
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - on 6 or below
Damage: (1d16+81)[*87*]
Lowers Speed: [roll]1d100[/roll - on 10 or below

Skarmory Air Cutter: (Machoke A and take the first two non-repeats)
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d4)[*4*]
(1d4)[*3*]
1 - Wispaferyn B
2 - Machoke B
3  Graveler A
4  Graveler B

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls Part 2*
Show


Skarmory Air Cutter-
Machoke A damage: (1d5+25)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*76*] - on 12 or below
Graveler A damage: Miss!
Wispaferyn B damage: (1d5+21)[*23*] 
Crit: (1d100)[*73*] - on 12 or below

Horsea Bubble:
Wispaferyn B damage: (1d4+15)[*17*]
Graveler A damage: (1d10+46)[*55*]
Graveler B damage: N/A  already KO'ed
Machoke A damage: (1d3+8)[*9*]
Machoke B damage: (1d3+8)[*9*]

Grandpa Water Pulse:
Damage to Machoke A: (1d4+18)[*20*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls Part 3*
Show


Tentacool Acid:
Machoke B damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Wispaferyn B damage: (1d3+7)[*9*]
Graveler A damage: 3  3 damage :P

Oodramer Bubblebeam:
(1d18+96)[*98*]
Not bothering with crit or Speed reduction because that's going to be a KO.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


(3d2)[*3*] - number of tiles

Take the first until the target number of tiles is reached (A = 1, Z = 26, ! = 27, ? = 28)
(1d28)[*23*]
(1d28)[*23*]
(1d28)[*15*]
(1d28)[*26*]
(1d28)[*7*]
(1d28)[*17*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Tiles:
(2d2)[*2*]  - number of tiles

Take the first until the target number of tiles is reached (A = 1, Z = 26, ! = 27, ? = 28)

(1d28)[*14*]
(1d28)[*23*]
(1d28)[*22*]
(1d28)[*21*]

----------


## Gnomes2169

(1d20)[*11*] For the perception things, I'm guessing!

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM note for Mark - Perception result*
Show


Mark recognizes the Snorunt; its Jessia.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Houndoom Bite Wispaferyn A:
Damage: (1d10+59)[*69*]
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*94*]  flinch on 30 or lower

Primeape Low Kick Houndoom:
Damage: (1d14+86)[*94*]
Crit: (1d100)[*89*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn A Ember Snover:
Damage: (1d16+98)[*99*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: Not bothering because thats more HP than Snover has :P

Wispferyn B Helix Flame Weepinbell:
Damage: (1d9+49)[*51*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*27*] - on 10 or below
Second hit: (1d100)[*81*] - on 50 or below
Second Hit Damage: (1d5+27)[*29*]
Second Hit Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn C Ember Weepinbell:
Damage: (1d11+66)[*73*]
Crit: (1d100)[*89*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*98*] - on 10 or below

Twiggin Magical Leaf Horsea:
Damage: (1d15+94)[*105*]
Crit: (1d100)[*4*] - crit on 6 or below

Ratman Crunch Twiggin:
Damage: (1d5+27)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense Lowered: (1d100)[*59*] - on 20 or below

Pidgey Gust Primeape:
Damage: (1d6+30)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*71*] - crit on 6 or below

Grandpa Water Pulse Graveler B:
Damage: (1d19+119)[*128*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*] - crit on 6 or below
Confused: (1d100)[*56*] - on 20 or below

Tentacool Bubblebeam Wispaferyn A:
"Damage: (1d5+28)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below"
Speed Lowered: (1d100)[*34*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: More battle rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Graveler A
Damage: (1d18+113)[*127*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below

Quagsire Mud Bomb Kirlia
Hit: (1d100)[*57*] - on 85 or lower
Damage: (1d5+25)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below
Accuracy lowered: [roll]1d100[/roll - on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Grrr Accuracy lower roll broken*
Show


Quagsire Mud Bomb Kirlia
Accuracy lowered: (1d100)[*42*] - on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Ratman Quick Attack Primeape A damage
Damage: (1d4+17)[*21*]

Primeape A Low Kick Skarmory
Damage: (1d5+30)[*32*]
Crit: (1d100)[*76*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn B Silver Wind Poli
Damage: (1d8+45)[*48*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below
All stats rise: (1d100)[*25*] - on 10 or lower

Wispaferyn C Silver Wind Tentacool
Damage: (1d3+13)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below
All stats rise: (1d100)[*43*] - on 10 or lower

Wispaferyn D Ember Skarmory
Damage: (1d9+56)[*59*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*78*] - on 10 or lower

Twiggin Magical Leaf Grandpa
Damage: (1d12+72)[*77*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: More battle rolls*
Show


Wythir Stomp Twiggin
Damage: (1d3+13)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash Rollout
Damage: (1d6+30)[*36*]
Hit: (1d100)[*14*] - on 90 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Forgot to roll Flinch for Stomp*
Show


(1d100)[*35*] - on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Even more battle rolls*
Show


Pidgey Gust Primeape A
Damage: (1d6+30)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below

Taillow Wing Attack Machoke
Damage: (1d5+28)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below

Cosmas Faint Attack Wispaferyn B
Damage: (1d5+21)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below

Flaafy Thundershock Machoke
Damage: (1d2+10)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralysis: (1d100)[*67*] - on 10 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Graveler C
Damage: (1d18+113)[*127*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below 
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*84*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: And more battle rolls*
Show


Sandshrew Rollout Wispaferyn B
Damage: (1d7+35)[*40*]
Hit: (1d100)[*34*] - on 90 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*38*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: New round, new rolls*
Show


Ratman Quick Attack Wispaferyn B:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below

Wythir Buck Twiggin:
Hit 1:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*58*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 2 (Speed  2 levels)
Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*54*] - crit on 6 or below

Swellow Wing Attack Machoke:
Damage: (1d8+46)[*52*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below

Primeape B Assurance Pidgey:
Damage: (1d6+35)[*40*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn C Silver Wind Lapras:
Damage: (1d5+25)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats rise: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 10 or below

Wispaferyn D Silver Wind Corphish:
Damage: (1d10+56)[*63*]
Crit: (1d100)[*40*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats rise: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: More rolls*
Show


Twiggin Magical Leaf Pidgey (intercepting for Poli):
Damage: (1d3+17)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below

Polis random targets (take the first three unique values): 
(1d9)[*9*]
(1d9)[*9*]
(1d9)[*4*]
(1d9)[*3*]

1 - Quagsire
2 - Primeape B
3 - Wispaferyn C
4 - Wispaferyn D
5 - Sandslash A
6 - Sandslash B
7 - Twiggin
8 - Machoke
9 - Gloom

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: More rolls*
Show



Poli Bubble Gloom, Wispaferyn C and D:

Wispaferyn D -
Damage: (1d3+16)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*61*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn C -
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*91*] - on 10 or below

Gloom -
Damage: (1d2+3)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*69*] - on 10 or below

Sandslash A Rollout Lapras:
Hit: (1d100)[*48*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d15+90)[*92*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash B Rollout Swellow:
Hit: (1d100)[*87*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d10+60)[*61*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below

Taillow Wing Attack Machoke:
Damage: (1d5+28)[*31*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below

Lapras Sing:
Sandslash A: (1d100)[*10*]  hit on 55 or lower
Sandslash B: (1d100)[*71*]  hit on 55 or lower
Quagsire: (1d100)[*43*]  hit on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Still more rolls*
Show



Cosmas Faint Attack Sandslash A:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*32*] - crit on 6 or below

Corphish Bubble:
Machoke 
Damage: (1d6+28)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*66*] - on 10 or below

Sandslash A 
Damage: (1d2+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*36*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn C 
Damage: (1d3+16)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*4*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*17*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn D 
Damage: (1d4+22)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*61*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Crits dont take the Special Defense adjustment, so re-rolling the damage! :)*
Show



Damage: (1d4+22)[*25*]*2

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Gloom Stun Spore Poli:
(1d100)[*25*] - on 75 or below

Flaafy Thundershock Wispaferyn C:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*73*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*6*] - on 10 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Sandslash B (and remember the rain this time :P):
Damage: (1d11+66)[*67*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*6*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: MOAR ROLLS*
Show


Jessia Powder Snow:
Twiggin -
Damage: (1d4+22)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*66*] - on 10 or below

Random targets (take the first 2 unique values)
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*3*]

1 - Quagsire
2 - Primeape B
3 - Wispaferyn D
4 - Sandslash A
5 - Sandslash B
6 - Gloom

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Last batch for this round*
Show


Jessia Powder Snow:
Quagsire -
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*60*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*76*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn D - 
Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*12*] - on 10 or below

Quagsire Slam Oodramer:
Hit: (1d100)[*30*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d8+46)[*50*]
Crit: (1d100)[*84*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rollout Wispaferyn D:
Hit: (1d100)[*13*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d10+63)[*72*]
Crit: (1d100)[*35*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Next round!*
Show


Ratman Quick Attack Wispaferyn C:
Damage: (1d3+13)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

Tailow Quick Attack Wispaferyn D:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below

Swellow Wing Attack Primeape B:
Damage: (1d6+36)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below

Wythir Buck Sandslash B:
Hit 1 - 
Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 2  (Speed level 1)
Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn D Silver Wind Oodramer:
Damage: (1d11+55)[*58*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats rise: (1d100)[*73*] - on 10 or below

Sandslash A Rollout Swellow:
Hit: (1d100)[*14*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d37+197)[*218*]
Crit: (1d100)[*45*] - crit on 6 or below

Kirlia Confusion on Primeape:
Damage: (1d7+35)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*5*] - crit on 6 or below
Confused: (1d100)[*34*] - on 10 or below

Corphish Bubble:
Sandslash A 
Damage: (1d6+23)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*91*] - on 10 or below

Sandslash B -
Damage: (1d6+23)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*6*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*25*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn C 
Damage: (1d3+14)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*36*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*81*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn D -
Damage: (1d4+19)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*28*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Next round part 2!*
Show


Gloom Absorb Quagsire:
Damage: (1d9+41)[*50*]
Crit: (1d100)[*51*] - crit on 6 or below

Jessia Powder Snow:
Quagsire -
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*58*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*39*] - on 10 or below

Sandslash A -
Damage: (1d5+20)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*62*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*52*] - on 10 or below

Primeape B -
Damage: (1d3+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*79*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Next round part 3!*
Show


Quagsire slam Poli:
Hit: (1d100)[*86*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d7+28)[*32*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rollout Primeape:
Hit: (1d100)[*21*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Number of tiles:
(6d4)[*10*]

Number of Pokeballs:
(2d4+3)[*8*]

Number of Gems:
(2d2)[*4*]

Mining Kits:
(4d2)[*6*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Tile Letters:
A = 1, Z = 26, ! = 27, ? = 28

(1d28)[*27*]
(1d28)[*7*]
(1d28)[*26*]
(1d28)[*3*]
(1d28)[*18*]
(1d28)[*9*]
(1d28)[*9*]
(1d28)[*26*]
(1d28)[*8*]
(1d28)[*24*]

Pokeball chance for an upgrade:
(1d100)[*37*]  on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*35*]  on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*20*]  on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*62*]  on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*20*]  on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*86*]  on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*32*]  on 25 or lower
(1d100)[*34*]  on 25 or lower

Gem Element type:
1 - Fire
2 - Water
3 - Electric
4 - Grass
5 - Ice
6 - Fighting
7 - Poison
8 - Ground
9 - Flying
10 - Psychic
11 - Bug
12 - Rock
13 - Ghost
14 - Dragon
15 - Dark
16 - Steel
17 - Normal
18 - Fairy
19 - Spectral

(1d19)[*18*]
(1d19)[*4*]
(1d19)[*5*]
(1d19)[*4*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sing:
(1d100)[*47*]  hits on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Evan wake up*
Show


(1d100)[*83*]  wakes up on 81 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Evan Pursuit Kirlia  Lucky Chant in effect*
Show


Damage: (1d7+33)[*36*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Kirlia Magical Leaf Umbreon 
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below

Evan Pursuit Lapras  Lucky Chant in effect
Damage: (1d3+9)[*12*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Kirlia Magical Leaf Umbreon 
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*] - crit on 6 or below

Kirlia Magical Leaf Umbreon 
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*95*] - crit on 6 or below

Kirlia Magical Leaf Umbreon 
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below

Lapras Sing:
(1d100)[*76*]  hits on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Evan Tackle Lapras  Lucky Chant in effect
Damage: (1d2+5)[*7*]

Evan Pursuit Lapras  Lucky Chant in effect
Damage: (1d3+9)[*12*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Encounter Rolls for Matt on the way to Tidepath*
Show


(1d100)[*37*] Encounter on 15 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pursuit on Lapras (switch damage)*
Show


Damage: (1d4+18)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*60*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle Rolls*
Show


Skarmory Peck Umbreon:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below

Lapras Sing:
(1d100)[*67*]  hits on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Evan Pursuit Lapras*
Show


Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


*Spoiler: Mark Battle Rolls*
Show


Lapras Ice Shard:
To-hit: (1d100)[*95*]  hits on 75% or below
Damage: (1d4+13)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*39*] - crit on 6 or below

Skarmory Peck Umbreon:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*40*] - crit on 6 or below

Umbreon Pursuit Lapras:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*39*] - crit on 6 or below



*Spoiler: Mina Berry Rolls*
Show


# of Healing Berries:
(2d3+1)[*5*]

# of Type Resist Berries:
(1d3+1)[*2*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Berry Rolls  Berry types*
Show


Healing Berries: (repeats OK)
(1d12)[*3*]
(1d12)[*7*]
(1d12)[*1*]
(1d12)[*3*]
(1d12)[*12*]

1 - Cheri
2 - Chesto
3 - Pecha
4 - Rawst
5 - Aspear
6 - Leppa
7 - Oran
8 - Persim
9 - Lum
10 - Sitrus
11 - Ashion
12 - Chahal

Type Resist Berries: (Should be unique; re-roll if not)
(1d13)[*12*]
(1d13)[*2*]

1 - Occa
2 - Wacan
3 - Rindo
4 - Yache
5 - Chople
6 - Coba
7 - Payapa
8 - Kasib
9 - Haban
10 - Colbur
11 - Babiri
12 - Roseli
13 - Veira

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mark Battle Rolls*
Show


Skarmory Peck Umbreon:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*65*] - crit on 6 or below

Umbreon Pursuit Lapras:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mark used an Ultra Ball!*
Show


(1d100)[*6*] - on 23 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mark Battle Rolls*
Show


Lapras Ice Shard Umbreon:
To-hit: (1d100)[*83*]  hits on 75% or below
Damage: (1d4+13)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on 6 or below

Skarmory Peck Umbreon:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Lapras uses Sing!*
Show


(1d100)[*32*] - on 33 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mark uses a Glitter Ball!*
Show


(1d100)[*15*]  catch on 27 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Encounter Roll, not actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*5*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*60*]  on 15 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Egg ability: (1d100)[*86*] - Oblivious on 50 or lower, else Forewarn
Gender: Species can only be Female
Roll for Shiny: (1d8192)[*7310*] - on a 1

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Matt Encounter Roll, actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*86*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*40*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*51*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*15*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*36*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*29*]  on 15 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Wild encounter rolls*
Show


Level: (1d10+15)[*16*]
Gender: (1d100)[*81*]  Male on 50 or below, else Female
Ability: (1d100)[*88*]  Rivalry on 50 or below, else Intimidate

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Obedience Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*59*]  Obeys on 75 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Rangers Accuracy Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*83*]  Hit on 70 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Obedience Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*71*]  Obeys on 75 or lower



*Spoiler: Rangers Accuracy Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*94*]  Hit on 70 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Powder Snow*
Show


Damage: (1d4+13)[*14*]
Freeze: (1d100)[*56*] - on 10 or below
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Obedience Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*57*]  Obeys on 75 or lower



*Spoiler: Rangers Accuracy Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*47*]  Hit on 70 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Powder Snow*
Show


Damage: (1d4+13)[*16*]
Freeze: (1d100)[*56*] - on 10 or below
Crit: Lucky Chant in effect

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Obedience Roll*
Show


(1d100)[*71*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
*Spoiler: Powder Snow Damage if she obeys*
Show


Damage: (1d4+13)[*15*]
Freeze: (1d100)[*28*] - on 10 or below
Crit: Lucky Chant in effect

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Roulette Roll for Mina  Match 1*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*1*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity

Opponent: (1d11)[*3*]

Team 1:
Castform
Liskayo
Cherrim

Team 2:
Sandshrew
Baltoy
Numel

Team 3:
Growlithe
Weepinbell
Clefairy

Team 4:
Gastly
Murkrow
Cosmas

Team 5:
Gloom
Growlithe
Weepinbell

Team 6:
Lombre
Pikachu
Wooper

Team 7:
Sandshrew
Aron
Cacnea

Team 8:
Psyduck
Munchlax
Slowpoke

Team 9:
Vulpix
Skiploom
Riolu

Team 10:
Koffing
Ekans
Skorupi

Team 11:
Magnemite
Horsea
Clamperl

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 1  Round 1*
Show



Bubblebeam, damage during Sunny Day:
Damage: (1d5+22)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*18*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*95*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 1  Round 2*
Show



Bubblebeam, damage during Sunny Day:
Damage: (1d5+22)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*28*] - on 10 or below

Roar: (1d2)[*2*]
1  Pidgey
2  Houndoom

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 1  Round 3*
Show



Damage: (1d11+57)[*61*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*3*] - on 30 or below

*looks at base number* Yeah I dont think I need to roll for Reversal. :P

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 1  Round 4*
Show


Rock Smash:
Damage: (1d9+46)[*54*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense Lowered: (1d100)[*12*] - on 50 or below

Toxic:
Badly Poisoned: - (1d100)[*41*] - on 85 or below



*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 1  Round 5*
Show


Rock Smash:
Damage: (1d9+46)[*51*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense Lowered: (1d100)[*98*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 1  Round 5  re-rolling with the Defense debuff*
Show



Damage: (1d13+68)[*77*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 1  Round 6*
Show


Ember:
Damage: (1d13+65)[*76*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*21*] - on 10 or below

Damaged is halved by Occa Berry.

Acid:
Damage: (1d5+18)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*14*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense Lowered: (1d100)[*73*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Roulette Roll for Mina  Match 2*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*9*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity

Opponent: (1d11)[*11*]  reroll if duplicate

Team 1:
Castform
Liskayo
Cherrim

Team 2:
Sandshrew
Baltoy
Numel

Team 3:
Growlithe
Weepinbell
Clefairy

Team 4:
Gastly
Murkrow
Cosmas

Team 5:
Gloom
Growlithe
Weepinbell

Team 6:
Lombre
Pikachu
Wooper

Team 7:
Sandshrew
Aron
Cacnea

Team 8:
Psyduck
Munchlax
Slowpoke

Team 9:
Vulpix
Skiploom
Riolu

Team 10:
Koffing
Ekans
Skorupi

Team 11:
Magnemite
Horsea
Clamperl

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 2*
Show


Horsea Ice Beam:
Damage: (1d21+113)[*132*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below
Skipping Freeze because thats a KO :P

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 3*
Show



Horsea Bubblebeam (rain boosted):
Damage: (1d11+56)[*61*]  remember to divide by 2  Slime Body
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*59*] - on 10 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam (rain boosted):
Damage: (1d5+21)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*54*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*60*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 4*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam on Magnemite (rain boosted):
Damage: (1d6+29)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*89*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 5*
Show


Magnemite Thunder:
Damage: (1d13+72)[*78*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on 6 or below
Thats a KO so skipping paralysis
Rain  no miss chance

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 6*
Show


Houndoom Rock Smash:
Damage: (1d8+35)[*43*]
Crit: (1d100)[*100*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense Lowered: (1d100)[*40*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 7*
Show


Houndoom Rock Smash (Clamperls Defense down 1 level):
Damage: (1d10+53)[*58*]
Crit: (1d100)[*37*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense Lowered: (1d100)[*76*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 7  derped on the Power, should only be 40*
Show


Houndoom Rock Smash (Clamperls Defense down 1 level):
Damage: (1d4+18)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*33*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 6  derped on the Power, should only be 40*
Show


Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 8*
Show


Houndoom Bite:
Damage: (1d9+40)[*49*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*94*]  on 30 or below

Sleep Talk roll:
(1d5)[*3*]
1  Clamp
2  Iron Defense
3  Water Gun
4  Whirlpool
5  Rest (SM)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Water Gun damage*
Show


Damage: (1d8+37)[*45*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below



*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 9*
Show


Houndoom Bite:
Damage: (1d9+40)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*59*]  on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Water Gun also should have only been 40:*
Show


Damage: (1d6+26)[*32*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 2  Round 10 and 11*
Show



Houndoom Bite Horsea:
Damage: (1d8+39)[*42*]
Crit: (1d100)[*18*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*22*]  on 30 or below

Houndoom Rock Smash Magnemite:
Damage: (1d8+38)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense Lowered: (1d100)[*16*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Roulette Roll for Mina  Match 3*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*5*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity

Opponent: (1d11)[*5*]  reroll if duplicate

Team 1:
Castform
Liskayo
Cherrim

Team 2:
Sandshrew
Baltoy
Numel

Team 3:
Growlithe
Weepinbell
Clefairy

Team 4:
Gastly
Murkrow
Cosmas

Team 5:
Gloom
Growlithe
Weepinbell

Team 6:
Lombre
Pikachu
Wooper

Team 7:
Sandshrew
Aron
Cacnea

Team 8:
Psyduck
Munchlax
Slowpoke

Team 9:
Vulpix
Skiploom
Riolu

Team 10:
Koffing
Ekans
Skorupi

Team 11:
Magnemite
Horsea
Clamperl

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 3  Round 1 A*
Show


Damage: (1d11+57)[*63*]
Crit: (1d100)[*18*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*91*]  on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 3  Round 1 B*
Show


Growlithe Reversal (power 100):
Damage: (1d16+78)[*82*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 3  Round 3*
Show


Houndoom Bite:
Damage: (1d11+57)[*61*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*89*]  on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 3  Round 4*
Show


Weepinbell Solar Beam:
Damage: (1d6+29)[*31*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 3  Round 5*
Show


Weepinbell Sludge Bomb
Damage: (1d16+83)[*91*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Skipping poison roll because thats a KO

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 3  Round 6*
Show


Weepinbell Solar Beam:
Damage: (1d14+72)[*77*]
Crit: (1d100)[*45*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Mina  Match 3  Round 6B*
Show


Oodramer Façade:
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  DM rolls*
Show


Poffin boosts:
Graveler A: (1d100)[*12*]  boost on 10 or below
Graveler B: (1d100)[*62*]  boost on 10 or below
Machoke A: (1d100)[*72*]  boost on 10 or below
Machoke B: (1d100)[*38*]  boost on 10 or below
Sandslash: (1d100)[*67*]  boost on 10 or below
Ariados: (1d100)[*27*]  boost on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Houndoom Rock Smash:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense Lowered: (1d100)[*72*] - on 50 or below

Jessia Icy Wind:
Vs. Graveler A:
Hits: (1d100)[*82*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d10+47)[*52*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Graveler B:
Hits: (1d100)[*19*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d10+47)[*57*]
Crit: (1d100)[*17*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Machoke A:
Hits: (1d100)[*89*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+19)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*31*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Machoke B:
Hits: (1d100)[*97*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+19)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*11*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs Sandslash:
Hits: (1d100)[*13*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d9+41)[*50*]
Crit: (1d100)[*94*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Hitmonchan Fire Punch:
Damage: (1d14+76)[*78*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*9*] - on 10 or below

Taillow Wing Attack:
Damage: (1d7+36)[*39*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Growlithe Energy Ball:
Damage: (1d24+128)[*133*]
Crit: (1d100)[*53*] - crit on 6 or below
And Im not bothering to roll to see if Special Defense is lowered with those numbers. :P

Machoke B Submission:
Hits: (1d100)[*55*] - on 80 or below
Damage: (1d11+52)[*63*]
Crit: (1d100)[*26*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Weepinbell random target since apparently no one can be bothered to pick what they hit.
(1d100)[*12*]  Graveler A on 50 or lower, else Graveler B
Damage: (1d7+32)[*35*]
Crit: (1d100)[*2*] - crit on 6 or below

Corphish Bubble:
Vs. Graveler A:
Damage: (1d8+37)[*39*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*30*]  on 10 or below
(Graveler B is already KOd)
Vs. Sandslash:
Damage: (1d4+16)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*46*]  on 10 or below
(Ariados is already KOd)

Random for Wild Bronzor:
(1d100)[*57*]  Machoke A on 50 or lower, else Machoke B
Extrasensory:
Damage: (1d13+62)[*63*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*4*]  on 10 or below, IF target is Machoke A

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Machoke A Submission:
Damage: (1d10+47)[*57*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ratman Quick Attack:
Damage: (1d4+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*92*] - crit on 6 or below

Sengar Quick Attack:
Damage: (1d2+5)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below

Houndoom Ember:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*52*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*11*] - on 10 or below

Jessia Ominous Wind:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*48*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wythir random target:
(1d3)[*1*]

1  Machoke A
2  Machoke B
3  Sandslash

Skarmory Air Cutter:
Vs. Machoke A
Hits: (1d100)[*30*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d6+25)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 12 or below

Vs. Machoke B
Hits: (1d100)[*78*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d6+25)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*] - crit on 12 or below

Vs. Sandslash
Hits: (1d100)[*85*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d4+12)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 12 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wythir Buck:
Damage: (1d3+7)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*17*] - crit on 6 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*62*] - crit on 6 or below

Hitmonchan Ice Punch:
Damage: (1d10+52)[*53*]
Crit: (1d100)[*94*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*43*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  DM rolls*
Show


Poffin boosts:
Wispaferyn A: (1d100)[*44*]  boost on 10 or below
Wispaferyn B: (1d100)[*71*]  boost on 10 or below
Wispaferyn C: (1d100)[*54*]  boost on 10 or below
Wispaferyn D: (1d100)[*84*]  boost on 10 or below
Sandslash A: (1d100)[*74*]  boost on 10 or below
Sandslash B: (1d100)[*48*]  boost on 10 or below
Magneton A: (1d100)[*76*]  boost on 10 or below
Magneton B: (1d100)[*100*]  boost on 10 or below
Machoke A: (1d100)[*79*]  boost on 10 or below
Machoke B: (1d100)[*59*]  boost on 10 or below
Ariados A: (1d100)[*6*]  boost on 10 or below
Ariados B: (1d100)[*97*]  boost on 10 or below
Graveler A: (1d100)[*74*]  boost on 10 or below
Graveler B: (1d100)[*37*]  boost on 10 or below
Graveler C: (1d100)[*24*]  boost on 10 or below
Graveler D: (1d100)[*56*]  boost on 10 or below
Graveler E: (1d100)[*5*]  boost on 10 or below
Graveler F: (1d100)[*74*]  boost on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ariados A Shadow Sneak Tattersail:
To-Hit: (1d100)[*32*]  on 50 or lower
Damage: (1d11+58)[*64*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below

Ariados B Shadow Sneak Natu:
Damage: (1d9+41)[*44*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below

Skarmory Air Cutter:
Vs. Ariados A
To-Hit: (1d100)[*14*]  on 95 or lower
Damage: (1d6+25)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*63*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Ariados B
To-Hit: (1d100)[*78*]  on 95 or lower
Damage: (1d6+25)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*35*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Machoke
Pick a Machoke: (1d100)[*80*] A if 50 or below, else B
To-Hit: No Guard 
Damage: (1d6+25)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below

Pidgey Twister:
Vs. Graveler A:
Flinch: (1d100)[*85*]  on 20 or below
Damage: (1d2+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Graveler B:
Flinch: (1d100)[*92*]  on 20 or below
Damage: (1d2+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Graveler C:
Flinch: (1d100)[*98*]  on 20 or below
Damage: (1d2+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Graveler D:
Flinch: (1d100)[*22*]  on 20 or below
Damage: (1d2+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below

Wythir Ominous Wind:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*53*] - on 10 or below

Houndoom Ember:
Damage: (1d7+32)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*71*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*84*]  on 10 or below

Jessia Icy Wind, w/ Ice Gem and Helping Hand boost, plus Sandstorm boost to the defenders:
Vs. Taskmasters Graveler:
(Protect)

Vs. Graveler A:
Hits: (1d100)[*82*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d10+47)[*52*] *1.5 for Helping Hand
Crit: (1d100)[*11*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Graveler B:
Hits: (1d100)[*63*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d10+47)[*54*] *1.5 for Helping Hand
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Graveler C:
Hits: (1d100)[*25*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d10+47)[*51*] *1.5 for Helping Hand
Crit: (1d100)[*26*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Graveler E:
Hits: (1d100)[*60*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d8+35)[*37*] *1.5 for Helping Hand
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Taskmasters Magneton Thundershock:
Damage: (1d17+89)[*92*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: (1d100)[*30*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sandslash A Rollout:
Hits: (1d100)[*17*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d7+30)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash B Rollout:
Hits: (1d100)[*39*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below

Hitmonchan Low Kick:
Hits: (1d100)[*41*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d10+48)[*53*]
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below

Magneton A Thundershock:
Damage: (1d14+76)[*86*]
Crit: (1d100)[*38*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: (1d100)[*19*] - on 10 or below

Magneton B Thundershock:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: (1d100)[*34*] - on 10 or below

Ratman Crunch Accuracy:
Hits: (1d100)[*67*] - on 43 or below

Taillow Peck Accuracy:
Hits: (1d100)[*10*] - on 43 or below

Sengar Pursuit Accuracy:
Hits: (1d100)[*66*] - on 43 or below

Growlithe Energy Ball Accuracy:
Hits: (1d100)[*52*] - on 43 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Forgot Oodramers Evasion:
Thundershock hits: (1d100)[*12*] - on 75 or below

Taillow Peck damage:
Damage: (1d5+27)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below

Fisher Sing:
TM Magneton: (1d100)[*55*] - on (.55 * .43) = 23 or below
Magneton A: (1d100)[*14*] - on (.55 * .43) = 23 or below
Magneton B: (1d100)[*37*] - on (.55 * .43) = 23 or below
Machoke A: Auto-hit (No Guard)
Machoke B: Auto-hit (No Guard)

Machoke A wake-up: (1d100)[*84*]  wakes up on 20 or below
Machoke B wake-up: (1d100)[*91*]  wakes up on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Hits: Yay for no-miss moves!
Cosmas Faint Attack:
Damage: (1d5+20)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below

Weepinbell Vine Whip:
Hits: (1d100)[*20*] - on (.8 * .43) = 34 or below
Damage: (1d4+16)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below

Wild Bronzor Extrasensory:
Hits: Target has No Guard
Damage: (1d12+56)[*59*]  halved due to Payapa Berry
Crit: (1d100)[*40*] - crit on 6 or below
No flinch because target is faster.

Graveler D random targets: (re-roll duplicates)
(1d40)[*8*]
(1d40)[*30*]
(1d40)[*6*]
(Chose Poliwhirl, Corphish, Weepinbell, Oodramer)
1 - Ratman
2 - Taillow
c Flaaffy
4 - Wythir
5 - Sengar
6 - Tattersail
7 - Jessia
8 - Skarmory
9 - Fisher
10 - Houndoom
11 - Pidgey
12 - Sandshrew
13 - Cosmas
14 - Natu
15 - Hitmonchan
16 - Hitmonlee
17 - Shambak
18 - Tyrogue
19 - Growlithe
20 - Twiggin
21 - Wild Bronzor
22 - Wispaferyn A
23 - Wispaferyn B
24 - Wispaferyn C
25 - Wispaferyn D
26 - Sandslash A
27 - Sandslash B
28 - Magneton A
29 - Magneton B
30 - Machoke A
31 - Machoke B
32 - Ariados A
33 - Ariados B
34 - Graveler A
35 - Graveler B
36 - Graveler C
37 - Graveler E
38 - Graveler F
39 - Taskmasters Graveler
40 - Taskmasters Magneton

Graveler F random targets: (re-roll duplicates)
(1d40)[*2*]
(1d40)[*12*]
(1d40)[*26*]
(Chose Tattersail, Wild Bronzor, Poliwhirl, Corphish)
1 - Ratman
2 - Taillow
3 - Weepinbell
4 - Flaaffy
5 - Wythir
6 - Sengar
7 - Jessia
8 - Skarmory
9 - Fisher
10 - Houndoom
11 - Pidgey
12 - Oodramer
13 - Sandshrew
14 - Cosmas
15 - Natu
16 - Hitmonchan
17 - Hitmonlee
18 - Shambak
19 - Tyrogue
20 - Growlithe
21 - Twiggin
22 - Wispaferyn A
23 - Wispaferyn B
24 - Wispaferyn C
25 - Wispaferyn D
26 - Sandslash A
27 - Sandslash B
28 - Magneton A
29 - Magneton B
30 - Machoke A
31 - Machoke B
32 - Ariados A
33 - Ariados B
34 - Graveler A
35 - Graveler B
36 - Graveler C
37 - Graveler D
38 - Graveler E
39 - Taskmasters Graveler
40 - Taskmasters Magneton

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Extrasensory is Special, not Physical. Re-rolling damage*
Show


Damage: (1d13+62)[*73*]  still halved by the Berry though
Crit: (1d100)[*73*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Earthquake Damage part 1*
Show


Graveler D:
Vs. Poliwhirl: (already KOd)
Vs. Corphish: (already KOd)
Vs. Weepinbell:
Damage: (1d17+86)[*92*]
No crit  Lucky Chant
Vs. Oodramer:
Hits: (1d100)[*70*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d11+60)[*69*]
No crit  Lucky Chant
Vs. Skarmory: (immune)
Vs. Machoke A:
Damage: (1d12+57)[*61*]
Crit: (1d100)[*76*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Tattersail:
Hits: (1d100)[*4*] - on 50 or below
Damage: (1d12+56)[*66*]
No crit  Lucky Chant

Graveler F:
Vs. Tattersail:
Hits: (1d100)[*80*] - on 50 or below
Damage: (1d12+56)[*59*]
No crit  Lucky Chant
Vs. Wild Bronzor: (immune  Levitate)
Vs. Poliwhirl: (already KOd)
Vs. Corphish: (already KOd)
Vs. Taillow: (immune)
Vs. Oodramer:
Hits: (1d100)[*91*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d11+60)[*68*]
No crit  Lucky Chant
Vs. Sandslash A:
Hits: (1d100)[*51*] - on 80 or below (Sand Veil)
Damage: (1d8+35)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*31*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Marks first Psychic backlash roll!*
Show


Unconscious: (1d100)[*27*] - on 25 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Shambak Razor Leaf*
Show


Vs. Graveler A:
Hits: (1d100)[*16*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*47*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler C:
Hits: (1d100)[*91*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*47*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler D:
Hits: (1d100)[*27*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*46*]
Crit: (1d100)[*62*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler E:
Hits: (1d100)[*55*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d8+38)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler F:
Hits: (1d100)[*91*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*46*]
Crit: (1d100)[*92*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash A:
Hits: (1d100)[*38*] - on (.95 * .8 * .43) = 32 or below
Damage: (1d7+31)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Rollout and Earthquake part 2*
Show


Sandshrew Rollout:
Hits: (1d100)[*32*] - on (.9 * .43) = 38 or below
Damage: (1d10+54)[*58*]
Crit: (1d100)[*30*] - crit on 6 or below

Graveler C random targets: (re-roll duplicates)
(1d40)[*26*]
(1d40)[*29*]
(1d40)[*17*]
(Chose Hitmonlee, Jessia, Tattersail, Twiggin)
1 - Ratman
2 - Taillow
3 - Weepinbell
4 - Flaaffy
5 - Wythir
6 - Poliwhirl
7 - Sengar
8 - Corphish
9 - Skarmory
10 - Fisher
11 - Houndoom
12 - Pidgey
13 - Oodramer
14 - Sandshrew
15 - Cosmas
16 - Natu
17 - Hitmonchan
18 - Shambak
19 - Tyrogue
20 - Growlithe
21 - Wild Bronzor
22 - Wispaferyn A
23 - Wispaferyn B
24 - Wispaferyn C
25 - Wispaferyn D
26 - Sandslash A
27 - Sandslash B
28 - Magneton A
29 - Magneton B
30 - Machoke A
31 - Machoke B
32 - Ariados A
33 - Ariados B
34 - Graveler A
35 - Graveler B
36 - Graveler D
37 - Graveler E
38 - Graveler F
39 - Taskmasters Graveler
40 - Taskmasters Magneton

Graveler E random targets: (re-roll duplicates)
(1d40)[*2*]
(1d40)[*29*]
(1d40)[*26*]
(Chose Shambak, Fisher, Wild Bronzor, Jessia)
1 - Ratman
2 - Taillow
3 - Weepinbell
4 - Flaaffy
5 - Wythir
6 - Poliwhirl
7 - Sengar
8 - Tattersail
9 - Corphish
10 - Skarmory
11 - Houndoom
12 - Pidgey
13 - Oodramer
14 - Sandshrew
15 - Cosmas
16 - Natu
17 - Hitmonchan
18 - Hitmonlee
19 - Tyrogue
20 - Growlithe
21 - Twiggin
22 - Wispaferyn A
23 - Wispaferyn B
24 - Wispaferyn C
25 - Wispaferyn D
26 - Sandslash A
27 - Sandslash B
28 - Magneton A
29 - Magneton B
30 - Machoke A
31 - Machoke B
32 - Ariados A
33 - Ariados B
34 - Graveler A
35 - Graveler B
36 - Graveler C
37 - Graveler D
38 - Graveler F
39 - Taskmasters Graveler
40 - Taskmasters Magneton

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Earthquake part 2 damage*
Show


Graveler C Earthquake:
Vs. Hitmonlee:
Damage: (1d14+70)[*82*]
Crit: (1d100)[*38*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Jessia:
Hits: (1d100)[*99*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d13+66)[*69*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Tattersail: (Already KOd)
Vs. Twiggin:
Hits: (1d100)[*79*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*40*]
Crit: (1d100)[*90*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash A:
Hits: (1d100)[*55*] - on 80 or below
Damage: (1d8+35)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Magneton B:
Damage: (1d32+177)[*193*]
Crit: (1d100)[*95*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Hitmonchan:
Damage: (1d11+53)[*59*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*] - crit on 6 or below

Graveler E Earthquake:
Vs. Shambak:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Fisher:
Damage: (1d12+56)[*68*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Wild Bronzor: (Immune)
Vs. Jessia:
Hits: (1d100)[*82*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d13+66)[*78*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Taillow: (Immune)
Vs. Magneton B:
Damage: (1d32+177)[*205*]
Crit: (1d100)[*60*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash A:
Hits: (1d100)[*97*] - on 80 or below
Damage: (1d8+35)[*43*]
Crit: (1d100)[*63*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Hitmonchan Mach Punch Taskmasters Graveler:
Hits: (1d100)[*16*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d5+23)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below

Ariados B Shadow Sneak Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below

Skarmory Swift:
Vs. Sandslash A:
Damage: (1d3+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash B:
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Ariados B:
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below

Twiggin Magical Leaf Taskmasters Graveler:
Damage: (1d8+37)[*43*]
Crit: (1d100)[*90*] - crit on 6 or below

Pidgey uses Twister!
Vs. Taskmasters Graveler:
Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*20*] - on 20 or below
Vs. Graveler C:
Damage: (1d2+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*75*] - on 20 or below
Vs. Graveler D:
Damage: (1d2+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*49*] - on 20 or below
Vs. Graveler E:
Damage: (1d2+5)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*16*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*57*] - on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Houndoom Rock Smash Taskmasters Graveler:
Damage: (1d4+12)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*53*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense lowered: (1d100)[*55*] - on 50 or below

Natu Me First  Earthquake:
Chose Taskmasters Graveler, Taskmasters Magneton, Graveler F
2 random  re-roll if duplicates:
(1d32)[*8*]
(1d32)[*12*]

1 - Ratman
2 - Taillow
3 - Flaaffy
4 - Wythir
5 - Sengar
6 - Jessia
7 - Skarmory
8 - Fisher
9 - Houndoom
10 - Pidgey
11 - Sandshrew
12 - Cosmas
13 - Hitmonchan
14 - Shambak
15 - Tyrogue
16 - Growlithe
17 - Twiggin
18 - Wild Bronzor
19 - Wispaferyn A
20 - Wispaferyn B
21 - Wispaferyn C
22 - Wispaferyn D
23 - Sandslash A
24 - Sandslash B
25 - Magneton A
26 - Machoke A
27 - Machoke B
28 - Ariados A
29 - Ariados B
30 - Graveler C
31 - Graveler D
32 - Graveler E

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Natu Me First  Earthquake damage:
Vs. Taskmasters Graveler:
Damage: (1d4+15)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Taskmasters Magneton:
Damage: (1d7+28)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler F:
Damage: (1d5+19)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*45*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Fisher: Jessia itercepts with Protect.
Vs. Cosmas (;_;):
Damage: (1d5+21)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*68*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wispferyn A Fire Spin Skarmory:
Hits: (1d100)[*61*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+20)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*52*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn B Silver Wind Natu  Sandshrew intercepts:
Damage: (1d8+40)[*42*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats raised: (1d100)[*39*] - on 10 or below

Wispferyn C Fire Spin Shambak:
Hits: (1d100)[*94*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+17)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispferyn D Fire Spin Shambak:
Hits: (1d100)[*31*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+17)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*16*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash A Rollout Pidgey:
Hits: (1d100)[*30*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d13+70)[*78*]  halved by Charti Berry
Crit: (1d100)[*76*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash B Rollout Taillow:
Hits: (1d100)[*99*] - on 67 or below
Damage: (1d20+102)[*108*]  halved by Charti Berry
Crit: (1d100)[*14*] - crit on 6 or below

Magneton A  wake up:
(1d100)[*94*]  on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Growlithe Energy Ball Taskmasters Graveler:
Hits: (1d100)[*92*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d10+49)[*50*]
Crit: (1d100)[*78*] - crit on 6 or below
Lowers Special Defense: (1d100)[*10*] - on 10 or lower

Machoke A  wake up:
(1d100)[*89*]  on 30 or below

Machoke B  wake up:
(1d100)[*81*]  on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Cosmas Faint Attack:
Damage: (1d2+6)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below

Wild Bronzor Gyro Ball Taskmasters Gravler (Power 57):
Hits: (1d100)[*37*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d4+16)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*44*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Graveler D random target:
Chose Fisher, Growlithe, Twiggin, Shambak
Re-roll duplicates.
(1d31)[*10*]
(1d31)[*11*]
(1d31)[*31*]

1 - Ratman
2 - Taillow
3 - Flaaffy
4 - Wythir
5 - Sengar
6 - Jessia
7 - Skarmory
8 - Houndoom
9 - Pidgey
10 - Sandshrew
11  Cosmas
12 - Natu
13 - Hitmonchan
14 - Tyrogue
15 - Wild Bronzor
16 - Wispaferyn A
17 - Wispaferyn B
18 - Wispaferyn C
19 - Wispaferyn D
20 - Sandslash A
21 - Sandslash B
22 - Magneton A
23 - Machoke A
24 - Machoke B
25 - Ariados A
26 - Ariados B
27 - Graveler C
28 - Graveler E
29 - Graveler F
30 - Taskmasters Graveler
31 - Taskmasters Magneton


Graveler F random target:
Chose Twiggin, Jessia, Shambak, Houndoom
(1d31)[*6*]
(1d31)[*29*]
(1d31)[*27*]

1 - Ratman
2 - Taillow
3 - Flaaffy
4 - Wythir
5 - Sengar
6 - Skarmory
7 - Fisher
8 - Pidgey
9 - Sandshrew
10  Cosmas
11 - Natu
12 - Hitmonchan
13 - Tyrogue
14 - Growlithe
15 - Wild Bronzor
16 - Wispaferyn A
17 - Wispaferyn B
18 - Wispaferyn C
19 - Wispaferyn D
20 - Sandslash A
21 - Sandslash B
22 - Magneton A
23 - Machoke A
24 - Machoke B
25 - Ariados A
26 - Ariados B
27 - Graveler C
28 - Graveler D
29 - Graveler E
30 - Taskmasters Graveler
31 - Taskmasters Magneton

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Earthquake Damage first set*
Show


Graveler D damage:
Jessia intercepts for Fisher and Protects
Vs. Growlithe:
Damage: (1d29+161)[*172*]
Crit: (1d100)[*42*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Twiggin:
Hits: (1d100)[*99*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Shambak:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandshrew:
Hits: (1d100)[*17*] - on 80 or below (Sand Veil)
Damage: (1d8+38)[*43*]
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Cosmas:
Damage: (1d11+52)[*53*]
Crit: (1d100)[*44*] - crit on 6 or below
Taskmasters Magneton immune due to Magnet Rise

Graveler F damage:
Vs. Twiggin:
Hits: (1d100)[*22*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*37*]
Jessia is protecting herself
Vs. Shambak:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Houndoom:
Damage: (1d26+139)[*151*]
Crit: (1d100)[*16*] - crit on 6 or below
Skarmory is immune
Vs. Graveler E:
Damage: (1d9+40)[*46*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler C:
Damage: (1d10+47)[*52*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Shambak Razor Leaf:
Vs. Taskmasters Graveler:
Hits: (1d100)[*95*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d8+35)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*75*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Graveler D:
Hits: (1d100)[*2*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*49*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Graveler F:
Hits: (1d100)[*86*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*53*]
Crit: (1d100)[*18*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Sandslash A:
Hits: (1d100)[*57*] - on (.95 * .8 * .43) = 32 or below
Damage: (1d7+31)[*36*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Sandslash B:
Hits: (1d100)[*84*] - on (.95 * .8 * .43) = 32 or below
Damage: (1d7+31)[*32*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Machoke A:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*] - crit on *12* or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Lombre Fake Out Graveler F:
Damage: (1d1+1)[*2*] Okay maybe I dont need to roll for this. :P
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below

Wythir Shadow Sneak Sandslash A:
Hits: (1d100)[*56*] - on (.8 * .43) = 34 or below
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below

Ariados A Shadow Sneak on Jessia Pachirisu (Follow Me):
Damage: (1d4+17)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*73*] - crit on 6 or below

Hitmonchan Mach Punch Taskmasters Magneton:
Hits: (1d100)[*93*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d5+20)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*] - crit on 6 or below

Taillow Quick Attack Wispaferyn B:
Hits: (1d100)[*21*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d4+14)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on *25* or below (Focus Energy)

Fisher Ice Shard Taskmasters Graveler:
Hits: (1d100)[*47*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*18*] - crit on 6 or below

Ariados B Shadow Sneak on Natu Pachirisu (Follow Me):
Damage: (1d3+14)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*30*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Skarmory Swift:
Vs. Wispaferyn B:
Damage: (1d3+6)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*37*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Wispaferyn A:
Damage: (1d3+6)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash A:
Damage: (1d3+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below

Twiggin Magical Leaf Taskmasters Graveler:
Damage: (1d8+37)[*39*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below

Jessia Icy Wind: (Remember  lowers Speed)
Vs. Wispaferyn A:
Hits: (1d100)[*92*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*44*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Wispaferyn B:
Hits: (1d100)[*45*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Wispaferyn C:
Hits: (1d100)[*79*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+7)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Wispaferyn D:
Hits: (1d100)[*51*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash A:
Hits: (1d100)[*36*] - on 76 or below (Sand Veil!)
Damage: (1d3+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Actually two of those targets are already KOd so have another Sandslash and a Machoke*
Show


Jessia Icy Wind: (Remember  lowers Speed)
Vs. Sandslash B:
Hits: (1d100)[*93*] - on 76 or below (Sand Veil!)
Damage: (1d3+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Machoke A:
Hits: No Guard
Damage: (1d5+21)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Wrong damage formula for Sandslash, re-rolling*
Show


Damage: (1d9+45)[*47*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Forgot Helping Hand x2! *headdesk**
Show


Side note: Im stacking them as Base power + (50%*2) = 120 instead of 60
Vs. Wispaferyn A:
Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]
Vs. Wispaferyn C:
Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]
Vs. Wispaferyn D: 
Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]
Vs. Sandslash B: miss
Vs. Machoke A:
Damage: (1d8+41)[*44*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Taskmasters Magneton Thundershock Fisher Pachirisu:
Damage: (1d4+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*96*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: (1d100)[*58*] - on 10 or below

Sandslash B Rollout Pidgey Pachirisu:
Hits: (1d100)[*15*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*15*] - crit on 6 or below

Magneton A  wake up:
(1d100)[*36*]  on 40 or below

Machoke B  wake up:
(1d100)[*67*]  on 40 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Magneton A Thundershock Fisher Pachirisu:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: (1d100)[*8*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn A Silver Wind Shambak Pachirisu:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*43*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*18*] - on 10 or below

And that should probably KO Pachirisu, so:

Wispaferyn C Fire Spin Skarmory:
Hits: (1d100)[*54*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+20)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn D Fire Spin Skarmory:
Hits: (1d100)[*87*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+20)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*] - crit on 6 or below

Wild Bronzor Gyro Ball Graveler F: (Power 26)
Hits: (1d100)[*57*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*78*] - crit on 6 or below

Flaafy Thunder Wave on:
(1d3)[*2*]
1  Wispaferyn A
2  Wispaferyn C
3  Wispaferyn D
Hits: (1d100)[*95*] - on 43 or below

Shambak Razor Leaf:
Vs Wispaferyn A:
Hits: (1d100)[*3*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d3+5)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs Wispafeyn D:
Hits: (1d100)[*29*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d3+5)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*61*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs Graveler F:
Hits: (1d100)[*34*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*51*]
Crit: (1d100)[*61*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs Machoke B:
Hits: No Guard
Damage: (1d5+21)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*63*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs Sandslash B:
Hits: (1d100)[*49*] - on (.95 * .8 * .43) = 32 or below
Damage: (1d7+31)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs Ariados B:
Hits: (1d100)[*85*] - on (.95 * .43) = 40 or below
Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*37*] - crit on *12* or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wythir Will-O-Wisp Taskmasters Magneton:
Hits: (1d100)[*55*] - on (.75 * .43) = 32 or below

Skarmory Swift:
Vs. Wispaferyn C:
Damage: (1d3+6)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*89*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Wispaferyn D:
Damage: (1d3+6)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Ariados B:
Damage: (1d3+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*39*] - crit on 6 or below

Twiggin Magical Leaf Phantasea: (Note: damage halved by Rindo Berry)
Damage: (1d6+28)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Gust Wispaferyn C:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below

Houndoom Ember Taskmasters Magneton:
Damage: (1d7+32)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*40*]  on 10 or below

Jessia Icy Wind  REMEMBER HELPING HAND THIS TIME:
Vs. Sandslash B:
Hits: (1d100)[*13*] - on 76 or below (Sand Veil!)
Damage: (1d15+79)[*87*]
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Machoke:
Hits: No Guard
Damage: (1d8+37)[*40*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Ariados A:
Hits: (1d100)[*4*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d8+37)[*44*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Ariados B:
Hits: (1d100)[*51*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d8+37)[*45*]
Crit: (1d100)[*14*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler F:
Hits: (1d100)[*54*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d12+62)[*69*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Hitmonchan Low Kick Magneton A: (Power 100)
Hits: (1d100)[*48*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d20+106)[*108*]
Crit: (1d100)[*6*] - crit on 6 or below

Magneton A Thundershock Fisher:
Damage: (1d9+43)[*48*]
Crit: (1d100)[*92*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: (1d100)[*46*]  on 10 or below

Ratman Crunch Wispaferyn C:
Hits: (1d100)[*59*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d5+18)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below
Defense Lowered: (1d100)[*94*]  on 20 or below

Wispaferyn C Fire Spin Skarmory:
Hits: (1d100)[*30*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+20)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*15*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn D Fire Spin Skarmory:
Hits: (1d100)[*72*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+20)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below

Taillow Peck Wispaferyn D:
Hits: (1d100)[*95*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d5+27)[*31*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on *25* or below (Focus Energy)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wild Bronzor Extrasensory Ariados A (Note: Payapa Berry):
Hits: (1d100)[*44*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d13+62)[*68*]
Crit: (1d100)[*32*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash B Rollout Pidgey:
Hits: (1d100)[*41*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d13+70)[*77*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below

Flaaffy Thundershock Phantasea:
Hits: (1d100)[*57*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d4+20)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: (1d100)[*19*]  on 10 or below

Shambak Razor Leaf:
Vs. Wispaferyn C:
Hits: (1d100)[*1*] - on 40 or below
Damage: (1d3+5)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Wispaferyn D:
Hits: (1d100)[*91*] - on 40 or below
Damage: (1d3+5)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs: Sandslash B:
Hits: (1d100)[*94*] - on 32 or below
Damage: (1d7+31)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Magneton A:
Hits: (1d100)[*71*] - on 40 or below
Damage: (1d3+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*62*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Ariados A:
Hits: (1d100)[*26*] - on 40 or below
Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*30*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Taskmasters Phantasea:
Hits: (1d100)[*43*] - on 40 or below
Damage: (1d8+35)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on *12* or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Lombre Absorb Taskmasters Phantasea:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below

Ralts Magical Leaf Taskmasters Phantasea:
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Fire Spin escape rolls*
Show


Shambak: (1d100)[*43*] - escapes on 63 or higher
Skarmory: (1d100)[*6*] - escapes on 63 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ariados A Shadow Sneak Natu:
Damage: (1d10+50)[*51*]
Crit: Luck Chant

Wythir Stomp Ariados A:
Hits: (1d100)[*39*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*99*] - crit on 6 or below

Naedires Eldritch Fire random targets: (choose 6, 5 random)
Reroll duplicates.
Chosen: Ratman, Sengar, Jessia, Houndoom, Tyrogue, Sentret  Note Wild Bronzor is intercepting for Jessia
(1d16)[*2*]
(1d16)[*8*]
(1d16)[*2*]
(1d16)[*8*]
(1d16)[*14*]

1 - Taillow
2 - Flaaffy
3 - Wythir
4 - Corphish
5 - Marick
6 - Natu
7 - Hitmonchan
8 - Shambak
9 - Twiggin
10 - Wild Bronzor
11 - Lombre
12 - Ralts
13 - Sandslash B
14 - Magneton A
15 - Ariados A
16 - Taskmasters Phantasea

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Re-rolling duplicates*
Show


Naedires Eldritch Fire random targets: (choose 6, 5 random)
Reroll duplicates.
Chosen: Ratman, Sengar, Jessia, Houndoom, Tyrogue, Sentret, ALSO: Flaaffy, Shambak, Magneton A  Note Wild Bronzor is intercepting for Jessia 
(1d16)[*7*]
(1d16)[*10*]

1 - Taillow
2 - Flaaffy
3 - Wythir
4 - Corphish
5 - Marick
6 - Natu
7 - Hitmonchan
8 - Shambak
9 - Twiggin
10 - Wild Bronzor
11 - Lombre
12 - Ralts
13 - Sandslash B
14 - Magneton A
15 - Ariados A
16 - Taskmasters Phantasea

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Eldritch Fire Damage*
Show


Vs. Ratman:
Damage: (1d33+177)[*192*]
Crit: (1d100)[*53*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*32*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*6*]  or 100% if KO

Vs. Sengar:
Damage: (1d15+76)[*81*]
Crit: (1d100)[*33*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*13*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*4*]  or 100% if KO

Vs. Jessia Wild Bronzor:
Damage: (1d6+30)[*31*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*19*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*4*]

Vs. Houndoom:
Damage: (1d18+90)[*102*]
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*68*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*4*]

Vs. Tyrogue:
Damage: (1d22+118)[*130*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*43*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*5*]

Vs. Sentret:
Damage: (1d20+107)[*114*]
Crit: (1d100)[*42*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*6*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*5*]

Vs. Flaaffy:
Damage: (1d12+61)[*69*]
Crit: (1d100)[*37*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*26*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*5*]

Vs. Shambak:
Damage: (1d9+46)[*55*]
Crit: (1d100)[*26*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*16*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*5*]

Vs. Magneton A:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*7*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*4*]

Vs. Hitmonchan:
Damage: (1d8+37)[*44*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*34*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*6*]

Vs. (Cant hit Wild Bronzor twice):
N/A

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Twiggin Magical Leaf Phantasea:
Damage: (1d6+28)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*43*] - crit on 6 or below

Jessia Icy Wind: (All the Helping Hands are KOd so just 55 Power :p))
Vs. Sandslash B:
Hits: (1d100)[*59*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d9+41)[*50*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Magneton A:
Hits: (1d100)[*13*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*45*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Ariados A:
Hits: (1d100)[*64*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+19)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Taskmasters Phantasea:
Hits: (1d100)[*53*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+6)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Taskmasters Naedire:
Hits: (1d100)[*62*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d6+31)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Magneton A Thundershock Corphish:
Damage: (1d14+76)[*83*]
Crit: (1d100)[*46*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: (1d100)[*48*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Shambak Razor Leaf: (NOTE: Damage halved by Burn)
Vs. Magneton A:
Hits: (1d100)[*84*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*30*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Taskmasters Phantasea:
(Miss due to Dive)

Vs. Taskmasters Naedire:
Hits: (1d100)[*2*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Headbutt:
Damage: (1d4+16)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Fire Spin escape roll*
Show


Shambak: (1d100)[*84*] - escapes on 25 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Corphish Vise Grip because I forgot the Speed change*
Show


Damage: (1d7+29)[*36*]
Crit: (1d100)[*54*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Twiggin Quick Attack Taskmasters Naedire  Magneton A intercepting:
Hits: (1d100)[*11*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d2+2)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] - crit on 6 or below

Wythir Stomp Taskmasters Naedire:
Hits: (1d100)[*25*] - on 43 or below
Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*65*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*13*]  on 30 or below

Naedire Eldritch Fire targets:
12 other Pokémon left, 11 targets, rolling to see who ISNT hit:
(1d12)[*6*]
1 - Taillow
2 - Weepinbell
3 - Wythir
4 - Jessia
5  Marick (Jessia)
6 - Shambak
7 - Twiggin
8 - Wild Bronzor
9 - Lombre
10 - Ralts
11 - Magneton A
12 - Taskmasters Phantasea

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Naedire Eldritch Fire Damage:
Vs. Taillow:
Hits: (1d100)[*38*]  on 75 or lower
Damage: (1d40+219)[*227*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*10*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*4*]

Vs. Weepinbell:
Damage: (1d17+85)[*100*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*14*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*5*]

Vs. Wythir:
Damage: (1d24+129)[*132*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*94*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*5*]

Vs. Jessia:
(Protect)

Vs. Marick:
(Protected by Jessia)

Vs. Twiggin:
Hits: (1d100)[*87*]  on 75 or lower
Damage: (1d12+61)[*67*]
Crit: (1d100)[*45*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*61*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*5*]

Vs. Wild Bronzor:
Damage: (1d6+30)[*36*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*86*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*4*]

Vs. Lombre:
Damage: (1d13+65)[*73*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*41*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*6*]

Vs. Ralts:
Damage: (1d19+105)[*116*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*39*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*5*]

Vs. Magneton A:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*75*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*6*]

Vs. Taskmasters Phantasea:
(Dive)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Wild Bronzor Gyro Ball Taskmasters Naedire: (Power 56)
Hits: (1d100)[*88*]  on 43 or lower
Damage: (1d8+34)[*42*] (Note: Half b/c Burn)
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Headbutt:
Damage: (1d4+16)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*91*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Twiggin Quick Attack Naedire:
Hits: (1d100)[*38*]  on 43 or lower
Damage: (1d3+13)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*] - crit on 6 or below

Naedire Gobble Twiggin:
Hits: (1d100)[*48*]  on 75 or lower

Jessia Ominous Wind Phantasea:
Damage: (1d7+32)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise all stats: (1d100)[*80*] - on 10 or below

Hitmonlee Jump Kick Naedire:
Hits: (1d100)[*71*]  on 95 or lower
Damage: (1d9+49)[*52*]
Crit: (1d100)[*44*] - crit on 6 or below

Phantasea Whirlpool Marick:
Hits: (1d100)[*91*]  on 70 or lower
Damage: (1d7+35)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*61*] - crit on 6 or below

Wild Bronzor Gyro Ball Taskmasters Naedire: (Power 56)
Hits: (1d100)[*35*]  on 43 or lower
Damage: (1d8+34)[*39*] (Note: Half b/c Burn)
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Oodramer Vortex Phantasea:
Damage: (1d5+19)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*43*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Twiggin Quick Attack Taskmasters Naedire:
Damage: (1d3+13)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

Fisher Ice Shard Taskmasters Naedire:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*68*] - crit on 6 or below

Taskmasters Naedire Eldritch Fire:
Vs. Oodramer:
Damage: (1d21+109)[*112*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*25*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: Immune
Vs. Marick:
Damage: (1d9+42)[*46*]
Crit: (1d100)[*39*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*97*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*4*]
Vs. Fisher:
Damage: (1d10+44)[*50*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*90*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*6*]
Vs. Twiggin:
Damage: (1d12+61)[*67*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*45*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*4*]
Vs. Wild Bronzor:
Damage: (1d6+30)[*31*]
Crit: (1d100)[*65*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*60*]  on 20 or lower
Shadow Gauge: (1d3+3)[*6*]

Jessia Icy Wind Taskmasters Naedire:
Hits: (1d100)[*79*]  on 95 or lower
Damage: (1d6+31)[*35*]
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below

Hitmonlee Jump Kick Taskmasters Naedire:
Hits: (1d100)[*64*]  on 95 or lower
Damage: (1d9+49)[*53*]
Crit: (1d100)[*85*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Machoke A:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*9*]  on 10 or below

Machoke B:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*20*]  on 10 or below

Sandslash A:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*2*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Jessia Icy Wind:
Vs. Machoke A:
Hits: (1d100)[*91*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+19)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*33*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Machoke B:
Hits: (1d100)[*90*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d6+25)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*45*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash A:
Hits: (1d100)[*18*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d10+54)[*55*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Hitmonlee Natural Gift (Psychic, Power 60) Machoke A:
Damage: (1d23+124)[*140*]  halve due to Machokes held Payapa Berry
Crit: (1d100)[*5*] - crit on 6 or below

Shambak Razor Leaf:
Vs. Machoke A:
Hits: (1d100)[*44*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+24)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*] - crit on *12* or below
Vs. Machoke B:
Hits: (1d100)[*13*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+24)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*95*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash A:
Hits: (1d100)[*86*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d8+34)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Machoke B Submission Hitmonlee:
Hits: (1d100)[*62*] - on 80 or below
Damage: (1d11+52)[*63*]
Crit: (1d100)[*92*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn A: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*1*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn A Helix Flame Jessia: 
Second hit: (1d100)[*91*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d7+34)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*86*]  on 10 or below
Second hit if applicable:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*34*]  on 10 or below

Jessia Ominous Wind Wispaferyn A:
Damage: (1d5+22)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*6*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats Raised: Mist says not happening. :P

Hitmonlee Natural Gift (Psychic, Power 60) Machoke A:
Damage: (1d23+124)[*134*] 
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash A Rollout Jessia:
Hits: (1d100)[*87*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d7+31)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

Shambak Headbutt Machoke B:
Damage: (1d5+19)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*53*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*4*]  on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Forgot Evasion on Jessia*
Show


Helix Flame hit: (1d100)[*42*]  on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: And those Pokémon were from last round*
Show


Hitmonlee Natural Gift (Psychic, Power 60) Machoke _B_:
Damage: (1d23+124)[*135*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below

Shambak Headbutt Sandslash:
Damage: (1d4+13)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bandra Poffin boost rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn B: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*99*]  on 10 or below

Wispaferyn C: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*88*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Dont forget Rain Dance this time*
Show


Wispaferyn A Helix Flame Fisher:
Second hit: (1d100)[*84*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d4+15)[*17*]  ½ from rain
Crit: (1d100)[*60*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*29*]  on 10 or below
Second hit if applicable:
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]  ½ from rain
Crit: (1d100)[*65*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*41*]  on 10 or below

Wispaferyn B Helix Flame Fisher:
Second hit: (1d100)[*35*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]  ½ from rain
Crit: (1d100)[*75*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*69*]  on 10 or below
Second hit if applicable:
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]  ½ from rain
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*99*]  on 10 or below

Wispaferyn C Helix Flame Shambak:
Second hit: (1d100)[*98*]  on 50 or below
Damage: (1d4+10)[*13*]  ½ from rain
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*52*]  on 10 or below
Second hit if applicable:
Damage: (1d3+7)[*9*]  ½ from rain
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*90*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Shambak Headbutt Wispaferyn A:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*78*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: N/A didnt go first

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn A Silver Wind Fisher:
Damage: (1d7+31)[*36*]
Crit: (1d100)[*33*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*79*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn B Silver Wind Fisher:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*28*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn C Silver Wind Fisher:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*52*] - on 10 or below

Hitmonlee Bounce Wispferyn A:
Hits: (1d100)[*93*]  on 85 or below
Damage: (1d39+214)[*239*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: Not with that damage roll. :p

Shambak Headbutt Wispaferyn B:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*4*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: N/A didnt go first

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Fisher Sing:
Wispaferyn A: (1d100)[*36*]  hits on 55 or below
Wispaferyn B: (1d100)[*98*]  hits on 55 or below
Wispaferyn C: (1d100)[*98*]  hits on 55 or below

Mining Kits behind Door B:
(2d3)[*3*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn A wake-up roll:
(1d100)[*85*]  wakes up on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn B Will O Wisp Hitmonlee:
(1d100)[*18*]  Burned on 75 or below

Wispaferyn C Silver Wind Fisher:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*38*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*21*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Hitmonlee Natural Gift Wispaferyn A:
Damage: (1d15+75)[*88*]  halved by Burn
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below

Fisher Water Pulse Wispaferyn C:
Damage: (1d10+50)[*60*] +50% from Rain
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below
Confuse target: (1d100)[*93*] - on 20 or below

Shambak Headbutt Wispaferyn B:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: N/A didnt go first

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Fisher Ice Shard Wispaferyn B
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below

Hitmonlee Natural Gift Wispaferyn A:
Damage: (1d15+75)[*90*]  halved by Burn
Crit: (1d100)[*33*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn A wake-up roll:
(1d100)[*1*]  wakes up on 40 or below

Wispaferyn C Silver Wind Shambak:
Damage: (1d11+53)[*60*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below 
Raise stats: (1d100)[*53*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn A Silver Wind Shambak:
Damage: (1d13+65)[*76*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Forgot stat raise chance:
Raise stats: (1d100)[*87*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bandra Poffin boost rolls*
Show


Machoke C: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*70*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn A Silver Wind Fisher:
Damage: (1d7+31)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*5*] - on 10 or below

Jessia Icy Wind:
Vs. Wispaferyn A:
Hits: (1d100)[*6*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Wispaferyn C:
Hits: (1d100)[*23*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Machoke C:
Hits: No Guard
Damage: (1d6+25)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*54*] - crit on 6 or below

Hitmonlee Natural Gift (Psychic, Power 60) Machoke C:
Damage: (1d23+124)[*147*]  halved by Payapa Berry
Crit: (1d100)[*60*] - crit on 6 or below

Fisher Sing:
Vs. Wispaferyn A: (1d100)[*78*]  hits on 55 or below
Vs. Wispaferyn C: (1d100)[*79*]  hits on 55 or below
Vs. Machoke C: No Guard

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Wispaferyn A re-roll after the Silver Wind stat boost*
Show


This is what I get for trying to save time. :P
Damage: (1d2+6)[*8*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn C Silver Wind Fisher:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*100*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*53*] - on 10 or below

Machoke C wake-up roll:
(1d100)[*90*]  wakes up on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Ice Shard Wispaferyn A:
Damage: (1d3+5)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below

Jessia Icy Wind:
Vs. Wispaferyn C:
Hits: (1d100)[*36*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Machoke C:
Hits: No Guard
Damage: (1d6+25)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*26*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn C Helix Flame Jessia:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*22*]  Power 25 due to Water Sport
Crit: (1d100)[*100*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*65*] - on 10 or below
Second hit: (1d100)[*88*] - on 50 or below
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]  Power 12.5 due to Water Sport
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*57*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Forgot Evasion*
Show


Hits: (1d100)[*10*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bandra Poffin boost rolls*
Show


Magneton A: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*80*]  on 10 or below

Magneton B: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*68*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Jessia Icy Wind:
Vs. Wisaferyn C:
Hits: (1d100)[*57*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Magneton A:
Hits: (1d100)[*27*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*44*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Magneton B:
Hits: (1d100)[*100*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+11)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below

Hitmonlee Brick Break Magneton A:
Damage: (1d52+289)[*334*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bandra Poffin boost rolls*
Show


Primeape A: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*26*]  on 10 or below

Primeape B: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*10*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Jessia Icy Wind:
Vs. Primeape A:
Hits: (1d100)[*86*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+26)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Primeape B:
Hits: (1d100)[*83*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+26)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Magneton B:
Hits: (1d100)[*20*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below

Hitmonlee Brick Break Magneton B:
Damage: (1d52+289)[*330*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Primeape B Assurance Jessia (took damage so Power 100):
Hits: (1d100)[*44*] - on 50 or below
Damage: (1d15+79)[*82*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below

Primeape A Assurance Jessia (took damage so Power 100):
Hits: (1d100)[*17*] - on 50 or below
Damage: (1d13+64)[*68*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bandra Poffin boost rolls*
Show


Graveler A: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*86*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Hitmonlee Natural Gift (Psychic, Power 60) Primeape B:
Damage: (1d42+232)[*245*]  halved by Payapa Berry, not that it makes a difference
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below

Primeape A Karate Chop Hitmonlee:
Damage: (1d6+27)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on *12* or below

Zubat Wing Attack Primeape A:
Damage: (1d7+29)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*91*] - crit on 6 or below

Graveler A Rollout Vespiquen (Power 30):
Hits: (1d100)[*38*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d5+22)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*] - crit on 6 or below

Vespiquen Toxic Graveler A:
Hits: (1d100)[*44*] - on 85 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bandra Poffin boost rolls*
Show


Graveler B: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*16*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Hitmonlee Brick Break Graveler A:
Damage: (1d41+226)[*231*]
Crit: (1d100)[*42*] - crit on 6 or below

Primeape A Karate Chop Hitmonlee:
Damage: (1d6+27)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*84*] - crit on *12* or below

Zubat Wing Attack Primeape A:
Damage: (1d7+29)[*35*]
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] - crit on 6 or below

Graveler B:
Hits: (1d100)[*96*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d13+65)[*68*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*] - crit on 6 or below

Vespiquen Toxic Graveler A:
Hits: (1d100)[*100*] - on 85 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bandra Poffin boost rolls*
Show


Graveler C: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*37*]  on 10 or below

Graveler D: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*81*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Hitmonlee Brick Break Graveler B:
Graveler B has Sturdy: (1d100)[*52*] - on 51 or above, else Rock Head
Damage: (1d41+226)[*264*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below

Graveler B Self Destruct:
Vs. Hitmonlee:
Damage: (1d16+87)[*94*]
Crit: (1d100)[*18*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Oodramer:
Hits: (1d100)[*24*] - on 38 or below
Damage: (1d28+149)[*166*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Vespiquen:
Damage: (1d3+15)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler C:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler D:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below

Graveler C Self Destruct:
Vs. Hitmonlee:
Damage: (1d16+87)[*93*]
Crit: (1d100)[*39*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Oodramer:
Hits: (1d100)[*45*] - on 38 or below
Damage: (1d28+149)[*177*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Vespiquen:
Damage: (1d3+15)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*58*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler B:
(Already KOd)
Vs. Graveler D:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*11*] - crit on 6 or below

Graveler D Self Destruct:
Vs. Hitmonlee:
Damage: (1d16+87)[*100*]
Crit: (1d100)[*35*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Oodramer:
Hits: (1d100)[*18*] - on 38 or below
Damage: (1d28+149)[*166*]
Crit: (1d100)[*73*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Vespiquen:
Damage: (1d3+15)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*54*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler B:
(Already KOd)
Vs. Graveler C:
(Already KOd)

Vespiquen Toxic Graveler A:
Hits: (1d100)[*89*] - on 85 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bandra Poffin boost rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn D: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*92*]  on 10 or below

Wispaferyn E: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*73*]  on 10 or below

Wispaferyn F: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*10*]  on 10 or below

Graveler E: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*96*]  on 10 or below

Graveler F: 
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*42*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Makuhita Fake Out Wispaferyn F:
Damage: (1d3+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on *12* or below

Wispaferyn F: (flinched)

Geodude Rock Throw Wispaferyn F:
Hits: (1d100)[*44*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d9+45)[*51*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn D Silver Wind Fisher:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*31*]
Crit: (1d100)[*61*] - crit on 6 or below
Stat boost: (1d100)[*80*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn E Silver Wind Fisher:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below
Stat boost: (1d100)[*94*] - on 10 or below

Fisher Sing:
Vs. Wispaferyn F: (1d100)[*33*]  hits on 55 or lower
Vs. Wispaferyn D: (1d100)[*31*]  hits on 55 or lower
Vs. Wispaferyn E: (1d100)[*22*]  hits on 55 or lower
Vs. Graveler E: (1d100)[*68*]  hits on 55 or lower
Vs. Graveler F: (1d100)[*37*]  hits on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Zubat Wing Attack Wispaferyn F:
Damage: (1d5+20)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] - crit on 6 or below

Graveler E Earthquake (4 choose 3):
Chosen: Fisher, Makuhita, Geodude, Zubat
(Re-roll duplicates)
(1d5)[*4*]
(1d5)[*2*]
(1d5)[*5*]
1  Vespiquen
2  Wispaferyn D
3  Wispaferyn E
4  Wispaferyn F
5 - Graveler F

Graveler F Sleep Roll:
Graveler F Earthquake if wakes up:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*23*]  on 81 or higher
Chosen: Fisher, Makuhita, Geodude, Zubat
(Re-roll duplicates)
(1d5)[*3*]
(1d5)[*2*]
(1d5)[*3*]
1  Vespiquen
2  Wispaferyn D
3  Wispaferyn E
4  Wispaferyn F
5 - Graveler D

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls  Earthquake!*
Show


Graveler E Earthquake:
Vs. Fisher:
Damage: (1d10+53)[*60*]
Crit: (1d100)[*42*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Makuhita:
Damage: (1d23+120)[*128*]
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Geodude:
Damage: (1d21+112)[*121*]
Crit: (1d100)[*4*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler F:
Damage: (1d14+69)[*81*]
Crit: (1d100)[*95*] - crit on 6 or below

Vespiquen Power Gem Wispaferyn F:
Damage: (1d8+39)[*44*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Sleep rolls*
Show


Wispaferyn F:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*64*]  on 71 or higher

Wispaferyn D:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*6*]  on 71 or higher

Wispaferyn E:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*74*]  on 71 or higher

Graveler F:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*97*]  on 71 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Geodude Rollout Wispaferyn F (Power 30):
Hits: (1d100)[*21*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d7+30)[*32*]
Crit: (1d100)[*36*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Zubat Wing Attack Wispaferyn D:
Damage: (1d5+20)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*18*] - crit on 6 or below

Graveler E Earthquake:
Vs. Geodude:
Damage: (1d21+112)[*119*]
Crit: (1d100)[*46*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Vespiquen: (Immune)
Vs. Zubat: (Immune)
Vs. Mime Jr.:
Damage: (1d12+61)[*71*]
Crit: (1d100)[*78*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Wispaferyn D: (Immune)
Vs. Wispaferyn E: (Immune)
Graveler F:
Damage: (1d14+69)[*82*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Vespiquen Power Gem Wispaferyn D:
Damage: (1d8+39)[*46*]
Crit: (1d100)[*17*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poffin rolls*
Show


Sandslash B:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*4*]  on 10 or below

Sandslash C:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*41*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Geodude Rollout Wispaferyn E (Power 60):
Hits: (1d100)[*71*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d15+73)[*79*]
Crit: (1d100)[*5*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash B Rollout Fisher (Power 30):
Hits: (1d100)[*49*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d6+28)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*51*] - crit on 6 or below

Wispaferyn D Silver Wind FIsher:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*73*]  on 61 or higher
Damage: (1d6+25)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*71*] - crit on 6 or below
Stat boost: (1d100)[*56*] - on 10 or below

Wispaferyn E Silver Wind FIsher:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*31*]
Crit: (1d100)[*92*] - crit on 6 or below
Stat boost: (1d100)[*11*] - on 10 or below

Vespiquen Power Gem Wispaferyn D:
Damage: (1d8+39)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*45*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Zubat Wing Attack Wispaferyn D:
Damage: (1d5+20)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Water Pulse Wispaferyn D:
Damage: (1d10+50)[*58*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Confused: Not with that damage roll!

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Graveler E Earthquake:
Vs. Geodude:
Damage: (1d21+112)[*117*]
Crit: (1d100)[*65*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Fisher:
Damage: (1d10+53)[*55*]
Crit: (1d100)[*40*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Zubat (Immune)
Vs. Vespiquen: (Immune)
Vs. Sandslash B:
Hits: (1d100)[*69*] - on 80 or below (Sand Veil)
Damage: (1d8+35)[*40*]
Crit: (1d100)[*17*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash C:
Hits: (1d100)[*59*] - on 80 or below (Sand Veil)
Damage: (1d8+35)[*38*]
Crit: (1d100)[*4*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poffin rolls*
Show


Sandslash D:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*30*]  on 10 or below

Magneton C:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*41*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Geodude Rollout Sandslash C (Power 120):
Hits: (1d100)[*74*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] - crit on 6 or below

Intercept checks:
Sandslash B Rollout: (First round no attack - Guaranteed block)

Sandslash C Rollout: (1d100)[*9*]  hits Fisher on 50 or above, else Vespiquen

Sandslash D Rollout: (1d100)[*19*]  hits Fisher on 25 or above, else Vespiquen

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sandslash B Rollout Fisher Vespiquen (Power 60):
Hits: (1d100)[*51*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d6+27)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*15*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash C Rollout Fisher Vespiquen (Power 30):
Hits: (1d100)[*99*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d4+14)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*11*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash D Rollout Fisher Vespiquen (Power 30):
Hits: (1d100)[*80*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d4+14)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Water Pulse Sandslash B:
Hits: (1d100)[*67*] - on 80 or below (Sand Veil)
Damage: (1d13+65)[*69*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below
Confused: (1d100)[*60*] - on 20 or below

Graveler Earthquake target _not_ hit:
(1d4)[*1*]
1  Sandslash B
2  Sandslash C
3  Sandslash D
4  Magneton C

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Earthquake*
Show


Vs. Fisher:
(1d100)[*68*]  hits Fisher on 12 or above, else Vespiquen
Damage: (1d10+53)[*55*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below

Vs. Vespiquen:
(Immune)

Vs. Zubat:
(Immune)

Vs. Geodude:
Damage: (1d21+112)[*133*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash C:
Hits: (1d100)[*36*] - on 80 or below (Sand Veil)
Damage: (1d8+35)[*42*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash D:
Hits: (1d100)[*4*] - on 80 or below (Sand Veil)
Damage: (1d8+35)[*38*]
Crit: (1d100)[*30*] - crit on 6 or below

Magneton C:
Ability: (1d100)[*5*]  Magnet Pull on 50 or below, else Sturdy
Damage: (1d32+177)[*185*]
Crit: (1d100)[*73*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poffin rolls*
Show


Machoke D:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*75*]  on 10 or below

Magneton D:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*70*]  on 10 or below

Ariados A:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*22*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Geodude Rollout Ariados A (Power 240):
Hits: (1d100)[*42*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d20+109)[*128*]
Crit: (1d100)[*99*] - crit on 6 or below

Intercept checks:
Sandslash B Rollout: (First round no attack - Guaranteed block)

Sandslash D Rollout: (1d100)[*5*]  hits Fisher on 50 or above, else Vespiquen

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sandslash B Rollout Fisher Vespiquen (Power 120):
Hits: (1d100)[*57*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d10+49)[*53*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash D Rollout Fisher Vespiquen (Power 60):
Hits: (1d100)[*73*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d6+23)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*26*] - crit on 6 or below

Fisher Sing:
Vs. Sandslash B: (1d100)[*22*]  hits on 55 or lower
Vs. Sandslash D: (1d100)[*14*]  hits on 55 or lower
Vs. Magneton D: (1d100)[*83*]  hits on 55 or lower
Vs. Machoke D: (1d100)[*17*]  No Guard on 51 or above else (1d100)[*55*]  hits on 55 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Intercept checks:
Magneton D Thundershock: (1d100)[*46*]  hits Fisher on 25 or above, else Vespiquen

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Magneton D Thundershock: 
Damage: (1d8+41)[*42*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralysis: (1d100)[*6*]  on 10 or lower

Machoke D wake-up roll:
(1d100)[*90*]  wakes up on 81 or higher

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Paralysis  this is what I get for doing attacks out of order!
(1d100)[*63*]  cant attack on 25 or lower

Intercept checks:
Machoke D Low Kick:
(1d100)[*79*]  hits Fisher on 12 or above, else Vespiquen

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Machoke D Low Kick on Fisher:
Damage: (1d24+125)[*149*]
Crit: (1d100)[*99*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poffin rolls*
Show


Ariados B:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*24*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ariados B Shadow Sneak Geodude:
Damage: (1d4+13)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*58*] - crit on 6 or below

Geodude Rollout Ariados B:
Hits: (1d100)[*13*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d39+214)[*239*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below

Intercept checks:
Sandslash B Rollout: (First round no attack - Guaranteed block)
Sandslash B Rollout Surskit Marick (Power 240):
Hits: (1d100)[*53*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d3+13)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*91*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash D Rollout: (1d100)[*100*]  hits Surskit on 50 or above, else Marick

Magneton D Confusion roll:
Still confused: (1d100)[*96*] - on 80 or below
Hurts self: (1d100)[*26*]  51 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sandslash D Rollout Surskit (Power 120):
Hits: (1d100)[*58*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d39+211)[*242*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below

Magneton D Thundershock Zubat:
Damage: (1d16+83)[*94*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyzes: (1d100)[*17*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Machoke D Low Kick Marick:
Damage: (1d10+51)[*60*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poffin rolls*
Show


Ariados C:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*83*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ariados C Shadow Sneak Geodude:
Damage: (1d4+13)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*42*] - crit on 6 or below

Geodude Rollout Ariados C (Power 30):
Hits: (1d100)[*78*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d4+17)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash B Rollout Swinub Whismur (Power 480):
Hits: (1d100)[*90*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d88+486)[*554*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandslash D Rollout Swinub Whismur (Power 240):
Hits: (1d100)[*51*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d22+120)[*142*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

Magneton D Magnet Bomb Geodude:
Damage: (1d8+43)[*46*]
Crit: (1d100)[*85*] - crit on 6 or below

Swinub Icy Wind:
Vs. Sandslash B:
Hits: (1d100)[*37*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d6+28)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Sandslash D:
Hits: (1d100)[*34*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d6+28)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*94*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Machoke D:
Hits: (1d100)[*37*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+13)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*68*] - crit on 6 or below

Spoink Psybeam Machoke D:
Damage: (1d7+30)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below
Target confused: (1d100)[*81*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Poffin rolls*
Show


Ariados D:
Poffin boosts: (1d100)[*32*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Intercept checks:
Ariados D Shadow Sneak: (1d100)[*80*]  hits Happiny on 50 or above, else Spoink

Serranix Quick Attack Sandslash D:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*100*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sandslash D Rollout Swinub Caterpie (Power 480):
Hits: (1d100)[*91*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d238+1341)[*1427*]
Crit: (1d100)[*89*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Oops, this should have gone before Rollout!  :Small Red Face: 

Magneton D Magnet Bomb Swinub Caterpie:
Damage: (1d15+72)[*83*]
Crit: (1d100)[*15*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Vs. Sandslash D:
Hits: (1d100)[*66*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d6+28)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*95*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Machoke D:
Hits: (1d100)[*74*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+13)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Ariados C:
Hits: (1d100)[*43*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+13)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below

Spoink Psybeam Machoke D:
Damage: (1d7+30)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below
Target confused: (1d100)[*37*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Swinub Icy Wind:
Vs. Machoke D:
Hits: (1d100)[*68*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+13)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*53*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Magneton D:
Hits: (1d100)[*48*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+5)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Graveler E:
Hits: (1d100)[*6*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d7+32)[*39*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ariados D Bug Bite Spoink Happiny:
Damage: (1d11+50)[*52*]
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below

Serranix Snarl:
Vs. Ariados C:
Hits: (1d100)[*85*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d4+14)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Ariados D:
Hits: (1d100)[*42*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d4+14)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*2*] - crit on 6 or below
Graveler E:
Hits: (1d100)[*30*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d4+17)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*16*] - crit on 6 or below
Magneton D:
Hits: (1d100)[*86*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d2+6)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*94*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Magneton D Magnet Bomb Swinub Zigzagoon:
Damage: (1d9+44)[*53*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below

Spoink Psybeam Graveler E:
Damage: (1d4+17)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Confused: (1d100)[*65*]  on 10 or below

Ariados C Bug Bite Spoink:
Damage: (1d26+139)[*161*]
Crit: (1d100)[*44*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Graveler E Rollout Swinub:
Hits: (1d100)[*30*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d6+22)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Swinub Powder Snow:
Vs. Ariados C:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*41*] - on 10 or below
Vs. Ariados D:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*11*] - on 10 or below
Vs. Graveler E:
Damage: (1d6+24)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*66*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ariados C Bug Bite Serranix:
Damage: (1d8+38)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*16*] - crit on 6 or below

Serranix Snarl:
Vs. Ariados C:
Hits: Accuracy Boosted!
Damage: (1d4+14)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below
Vs. Ariados D:
Hits: Accuracy Boosted!
Damage: (1d4+14)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] - crit on 6 or below
Graveler E:
Hits: Accuracy Boosted!
Damage: (1d4+17)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*63*] - crit on 6 or below
Magneton D:
Hits: Accuracy Boosted!
Damage: (1d2+6)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Magneton D Magnet Bomb Swinub Kricketot:
Damage: (1d9+44)[*47*]
Crit: (1d100)[*78*] - crit on 6 or below

Poochyena Bite Magneton D:
Damage: (1d4+18)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Matt Encounter Roll en route to Skybreak, actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*95*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*46*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*84*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*76*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*6*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*55*]  on 15 or below

(1d100)[*82*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*57*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*85*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*86*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*38*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*64*]  on 15 or below

(1d100)[*8*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*83*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*99*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*28*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*7*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*20*]  on 15 or below

(1d100)[*70*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*94*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*3*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*57*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*59*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*37*]  on 15 or below

(1d100)[*92*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*91*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*27*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*9*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*63*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*42*]  on 15 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Obedience Rolls*
Show


(1d100)[*99*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*56*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*42*]  Obeys on 75 or lower



*Spoiler:  Pyrofyl Gender*
Show


(1d100)[*69*]  Male on 87 or lower, else female

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Rhyhorn stats*
Show


Gender: (1d100)[*48*]  Male on 50 or lower, else female
Ability: (1d100)[*85*]  Lightning Rod on 50 or lower, else Rock Head

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Obedience Rolls*
Show


(1d100)[*16*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*88*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*34*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*4*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*66*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*39*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*51*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*26*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*30*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*40*]  Obeys on 75 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Obedience Rolls Pt. 2*
Show


(1d100)[*10*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*32*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*5*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*34*]  Obeys on 75 or lower
(1d100)[*13*]  Obeys on 75 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Bubblebeam Damage*
Show


Damage: (1d38+210)[*212*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Chevalin Obedience Rolls*
Show


(1d100)[*2*]  Obeys on 85 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mark Encounter Roll en route to Skybreak, not actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*63*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*82*]  on 15 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Matt Encounter Roll en route to Skybreak/Trainer Hill, not actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*71*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*30*]  on 15 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Roulette roll for Mark*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*7*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mark Opponent roll*
Show


Team 1:
Dugtrio, Sandslash, Bronzor
Team 2:
Skarmory, Magnemite, Mawile
Team 3:
Gligar, Cacnea, Donphan
Team 4:
Castform, Shambak, Ivysaur
Team 5:
Cosmas, Clefairy, Kadabra
Team 6:
Desperat, Houndoom, Sharpedo
Team 7:
Gloom, Crobat, Skorupi
Team 8:
Ryskimara, Slowpoke, Spheal
Team 9:
Onix, Sudowoodo, Aron
Team 10:
Goldeen, Poliwrath, Lombre
Team 11:
Weepinbell, Cherrim, Jumpluff

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: It would help if I actually remembered the roll*
Show


Now roll: (1d11)[*9*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Water Pulse Onix:
Damage: (1d32+175)[*197*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*] - crit on 6 or below
Confuse on: (1d100)[*32*]  20 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Wood Hammer damage:
Damage: (1d17+87)[*90*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*] - crit on 6 or below

Water Pulse:
Damage: (1d9+46)[*48*]
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below
Confuse on: (1d100)[*30*]  20 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ice Shard damage:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below

Wood Hammer damage:
Damage: (1d17+87)[*99*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wood Hammer on Tattersail:
Damage: (1d9+47)[*52*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*] - crit on 6 or below

Magical Leaf on Sudowoodo:
Damage: (1d9+40)[*43*]
Crit: (1d100)[*90*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Toxic Accuracy: (1d100)[*91*] - Hits on 85 or lower

Ominous Wind on Aron:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*77*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Toxic Accuracy: (1d100)[*84*] - Hits on 85 or lower

Ominous Wind on Aron:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] - crit on 6 or below
Raise stats: (1d100)[*13*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ominous Wind on Aron:
Damage: Miss due to Dig
Crit: Miss due to Dig
Raise stats: (1d100)[*70*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Aron Dig Tattersail:
Damage: (1d4+18)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below

Tattersail Magical Leaf Aron:
Damage: (1d5+25)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Tattersail Magical Leaf Aron:
Damage: (1d5+25)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Toxic Accuracy: (1d100)[*86*] - Hits on 85 or lower

Tattersail Magical Leaf Aron:
Damage: (1d5+25)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Tattersail Magical Leaf Aron:
Damage: (1d5+25)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below

Tattersail Magical Leaf Aron:
Damage: (1d5+25)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below

Tattersail Magical Leaf Aron:
Damage: (1d5+25)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mark Roulette roll*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*3*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity



*Spoiler: Mark Opponent roll*
Show


Roll: (1d11)[*5*]  re-roll duplicates

Team 1:
Dugtrio, Sandslash, Bronzor
Team 2:
Skarmory, Magnemite, Mawile
Team 3:
Gligar, Cacnea, Donphan
Team 4:
Castform, Shambak, Ivysaur
Team 5:
Cosmas, Clefairy, Kadabra
Team 6:
Desperat, Houndoom, Sharpedo
Team 7:
Gloom, Crobat, Skorupi
Team 8:
Ryskimara, Slowpoke, Spheal
Team 9:
Onix, Sudowoodo, Aron
Team 10:
Goldeen, Poliwrath, Lombre
Team 11:
Weepinbell, Cherrim, Jumpluff

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Ominous Wind Kadabra:
Damage: (1d11+54)[*59*]
Crit: (1d100)[*26*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats raised: (1d100)[*89*] - on 10 or below

Shadow Ball Jessia (Wise Glasses boost):
Damage: (1d15+78)[*87*]
Crit: (1d100)[*35*] - crit on 6 or below
Special Defense lowered: (1d100)[*46*] - on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Ominous Wind Cosmas:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats raised: (1d100)[*92*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Pursuit Jessia:
Damage: (1d15+76)[*85*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Cosmas Confusion:
Stays Confused: (1d100)[*80*] - on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*20*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Confusion Damage*
Show


Damage: (1d8+37)[*39*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Fisher Ice Shard:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*] - crit on 6 or below

Cosmas Confusion:
Stays Confused: (1d100)[*89*] - on 60 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*92*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM Rolls*
Show


Clefairy Sing:
Sleep: (1d100)[*76*]  on 55 or below

Fisher Sing:
Sleep: (1d100)[*32*]  on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Pokémon Encounter Roll en route to Trainer Hill, not actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*33*]  on 15 or below
(1d100)[*98*]  on 15 or below



*Spoiler: Mina Berry-finding en route to Trainer Hill, actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*86*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*70*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*98*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*89*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*51*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*63*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 

(1d100)[*31*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*90*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*51*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*24*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*76*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*96*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 

(1d100)[*64*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*20*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*92*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*13*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*79*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*51*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 

(1d100)[*29*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*89*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*73*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*27*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*66*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*81*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 

(1d100)[*74*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*21*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*70*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*38*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*53*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*2*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Berry types Rolls Pt.1*
Show


Duplicates OK:
(1d100)[*75*]
(1d100)[*95*]
(1d100)[*93*]
(1d100)[*56*]

1  94 -> Common Berry
95  99 -> Rare Berry (EX: Salac, Liechi, etc.)
100 > Legendary Berry

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Berry types Rolls Pt.2*
Show


Rare Berry Roll:
(1d6)[*4*]

1  Liechi
2  Ganlon
3  Salac
4  Petaya
5  Apicot
6  Pick your favorite!

Common Berry Rolls (duplicates OK):
(1d74)[*14*]
(1d74)[*50*]
(1d74)[*73*]

1 - Cheri
2 - Chesto
3 - Pecha
4 - Rawst
5 - Aspear
6 - Leppa
7 - Oran
8 - Persim
9 - Lum
10 - Sitrus
11 - Figy
12 - Wiki
13 - Mago
14 - Aguav
15 - Iapapa
16 - Razz
17 - Bluk
18 - Nanab
19 - Wepear
20 - Pinap
21 - Pomeg
22 - Kelpsy
23 - Qualot
24 - Hondew
25 - Grepa
26 - Tamato
27 - Cornn
28 - Magost
29 - Rabuta
30 - Nomel
31 - Spelon
32 - Pamtre
33 - Watmel
34 - Durin
35 - Belue
36 - Occa
37 - Passho
38 - Wacan
39 - Rindo
40 - Yache
41 - Chople
42 - Kebia
43 - Shuca
44 - Coba
45 - Payapa
46 - Tanga
47 - Charti
48 - Kasib
49 - Haban
50 - Colbur
51 - Babiri
52 - Chilan
53 - Roseli
54 - Kee
55 - Maranga
56 - Ashion
57 - Chahal
58 - Tareen
59 - Ikel
60 - Kwash
61 - Veira
62 - Ebet
63 - Niptir
64 - Ekon
65 - Weidsei
66 - Lery
67 - Aktus
68 - Nilla
69 - Pepi
70 - Noini
71 - Nopei
72 - Occli
73 - Cumbir
74 - Rinka

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Pokémon Encounter Roll up and down the coast south of Ceris, not actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*40*]  on 15 or below



*Spoiler: Mina Beachcombing, actively searching*
Show


(1d100)[*87*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*28*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*9*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*86*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*21*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below 
(1d100)[*67*]  on 15 + 7 (Pidgey Keen Eye) or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Berry harvest rolls*
Show


Cheri: (1d100)[*51*] - +1 on 75 or lower
Rawst: (1d100)[*27*] - +1 on 75 or lower
Leppa: (1d100)[*39*] - +1 on 75 or lower
Oran: (1d100)[*80*] - +1 on 75 or lower
Chesto: (1d100)[*13*] - +1 on 75 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Ice Shard Clefairy:
Damage: (1d4+20)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*] - crit on 6 or below

Clefairy Sing:
Sleep: (1d100)[*29*]  on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Wake-up rolls:
(1d100)[*38*]  wakes up on 70 or lower
(1d100)[*88*]  wakes up on 60 or lower
(1d100)[*8*]  wakes up on 50 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Sing:
Sleep: (1d100)[*97*]  on 33 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Ice Shard hits: (1d100)[*65*]  on 60 or below
Damage: (1d4+20)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Clefairy Sing:
Sleep: (1d100)[*61*]  on 33 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls  Now with correct miss chance!*
Show


Clefairy Sing:
Sleep: (1d100)[*48*]  on 55 or below

Tattersail Magical Leaf Clefairy:
Damage: (1d6+27)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*50*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Roulette Roll*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*11*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity



*Spoiler: Mina Opponent roll*
Show


Roll: (1d12)[*5*]  re-roll duplicates

Team 1:
Horsea, Tentacool, Wooper
Team 2:
Snover, Swinub, Snorunt
Team 3:
Ivysaur, Vulpix, Oddish
Team 4:
Arkhiti, Baltoy, Sandshrew
Team 5:
Forretress, Aron, Steelix
Team 6:
Psyduck, Ryskimara, Pupitar
Team 7:
Bronzor, Metang, Magnemite
Team 8:
Goldeen, Mantine, Pelipper
Team 9:
Quagsire, Barboach, Vulpix
Team 10:
Sandshrew, Diglett, Onix
Team 11:
Honchkrow, Haunter, Misdreavus
Team 12:
Moghog, Desperat, Phantasea

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Forretress Rapid Spin Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d2+6)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Round 2:
Sandshrew Rollout Forretress (Power 60):
Hit: (1d100)[*45*]  on 90 or below
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below

Round 3:
Sandshrew Rollout Forretress (Power 120 unless the above misses, in which case re-roll):
Hit: (1d100)[*37*]  on 90 or below
Damage: (1d4+15)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Forretress Natural Gift on Sandshrew (Fire, Power 60):
Damage: (1d4+11)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rock Smash on Forretress:
Damage: (1d2+5)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below
Lowers Defense: (1d100)[*5*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Forretress Natural Gift on Sandshrew (Fire, Power 60):
Damage: (1d4+11)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rock Smash on Forretress (now with lower Defense!):
Damage: (1d2+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below
Lowers Defense: (1d100)[*26*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Forretress Natural Gift on Sandshrew (Fire, Power 60):
Damage: (1d4+11)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rollout Forretress:
Hit: (1d100)[*11*]  on 90 or below
Damage: (1d4+15)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*4*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Sandshrew Rock Smash on Steelix:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*39*] - crit on 6 or below
Lowers Defense: (1d100)[*4*] - on 50 or below

Steelix Ice Fang Sandshrew:
Hit: (1d100)[*94*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+22)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*26*] - crit on 6 or below
Freezes: (1d100)[*1*] - on 10 or below
Flinch: (Doesnt go first)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Frozen: (1d100)[*85*] - remains Frozen on 60 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Sandshrew Rock Smash on Steelix:
Damage: (1d3+14)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below
Lowers Defense: (1d100)[*4*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Roar switch: [roll]1d2 [/roll]

1  Pidgey
2  Oodramer

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls - Trying that again*
Show


Roar switch: [roll0]

1  Pidgey
2  Oodramer

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Roar switch: (1d2)[*2*]

1  Pidgey
2  Oodramer

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Steelix:
Damage: (1d8+40)[*43*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*34*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Aron:
Damage: (1d7+36)[*38*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*10*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Aron:
Damage: (1d7+36)[*38*]
Crit: (1d100)[*37*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*51*] - on 10 or below

Aron Iron Head Oodramer:
Damage: (1d17+89)[*104*]
Crit: (1d100)[*35*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: Not going first

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Sandshrew Rock Smash Aron:
Damage: (1d7+32)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*6*] - crit on 6 or below
Lowers Defense: (1d100)[*97*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Forretress Natural Gift Pidgey (Fire, Power 60):
Damage: (1d6+27)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*58*] - crit on 6 or below

Pidgey Gust Forretress:
Damage: (1d4+16)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*4*] - crit on 6 or below

Forretress Selfdestruct Pidgey:
Damage: (1d17+88)[*97*]
Crit: (1d100)[*40*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Sandshrew Rock Smash Steelix:
Damage: (1d3+14)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Forgot Lower Defense chance*
Show


Lowers Defense: (1d100)[*50*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Steelix Ice Fang Sandshrew:
Hit: (1d100)[*29*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+22)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*51*] - crit on 6 or below
Freezes: (1d100)[*66*] - on 10 or below
Flinch: (Doesnt go first)

Pidgey Gust Steelix:
Damage: (1d3+7)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below

Steelix Ice Fang Pidgey:
Hit: (1d100)[*68*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d11+50)[*59*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below
Freezes: (1d100)[*57*] - on 10 or below
Flinch: (Doesnt go first)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Roulette Roll*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*1*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity



*Spoiler: Mina Opponent roll*
Show


Roll: (1d12)[*2*]  re-roll duplicates

Team 1:
Horsea, Tentacool, Wooper
Team 2:
Snover, Swinub, Snorunt
Team 3:
Ivysaur, Vulpix, Oddish
Team 4:
Arkhiti, Baltoy, Sandshrew
Team 5:
Forretress, Aron, Steelix
Team 6:
Psyduck, Ryskimara, Pupitar
Team 7:
Bronzor, Metang, Magnemite
Team 8:
Goldeen, Mantine, Pelipper
Team 9:
Quagsire, Barboach, Vulpix
Team 10:
Sandshrew, Diglett, Onix
Team 11:
Honchkrow, Haunter, Misdreavus
Team 12:
Moghog, Desperat, Phantasea

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Snover Icy Wind Sandshrew:
Hit: (1d100)[*91*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*47*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rock Smash Snover:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*32*] - crit on 6 or below
Lowers Defense: (1d100)[*16*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Snover Icy Wind Sandshrew again:
Hit: (1d100)[*8*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*53*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rock Smash Snover:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below
Lowers Defense: (1d100)[*42*] - on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Pidgey Gust Snover:
Damage: (1d7+32)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Tattersail Wakeup Rolls*
Show


Round 1: (1d100)[*72*]  wakes up on 70 or below
Round 2: (1d100)[*76*]  wakes up on 60 or below
Round 3: (1d100)[*19*]  wakes up on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls  Now with correct miss chance!*
Show


Tattersail Magical Leaf Clefairy:
Damage: (1d6+27)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on 6 or below

Clefairy Double Slap Tattersail:
Hits: (1d100)[*49*]  on 85 or below
# of hits: (1d100)[*51*]
37 or below: 2 hits
38  75: 3 hits
76  87: 4 hits
88  100: 5 hits

Hit 1:
Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 2:
Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 3:
Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 4:
Damage: (1d2+3)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*52*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 5:
Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Tattersail Magical Leaf Clefairy:
Damage: (1d6+27)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*6*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Ice Shard Kadabra:
Damage: (1d6+27)[*31*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Overtraining: (1d100)[*97*]  level up on 50 or below
Overtraining: (1d100)[*26*]  level up on 25 or below
Overtraining: (1d100)[*3*]  level up on 12 or below
Overtraining: (1d100)[*41*]  level up on 6 or below
Overtraining: (1d100)[*42*]  level up on 3 or below
Overtraining: (1d100)[*91*]  Auto fail
Overtraining: (1d100)[*70*]  Auto fail
Overtraining: (1d100)[*36*]  Auto fail

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Snorunt Headbutt Oodramer:
Damage: (1d8+39)[*44*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*71*]  on 30 or lower

Oodramer Bubblebeam Snover:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*90*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*3*]  on 10 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Snover:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*64*]  on 10 or lower

Snorunt Headbutt Oodramer:
Damage: (1d8+39)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*61*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*95*]  on 30 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Snover:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*8*]  on 10 or lower

Snorunt Headbutt Oodramer:
Damage: (1d8+39)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*37*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: Slower!

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Snorunt:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Battle Rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Swinub:
Damage: (1d4+21)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*43*] - crit on 6 or below

Swinub Ice Shard Pidgey (ICE GEM BOOST)
Damage: (1d9+46)[*48*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Roulette Roll*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*10*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity



*Spoiler: Mina Opponent roll*
Show


Roll: (1d12)[*5*]  re-roll duplicates

Team 1:
Horsea, Tentacool, Wooper
Team 2:
Snover, Swinub, Snorunt
Team 3:
Ivysaur, Vulpix, Oddish
Team 4:
Arkhiti, Baltoy, Sandshrew
Team 5:
Forretress, Aron, Steelix
Team 6:
Psyduck, Ryskimara, Pupitar
Team 7:
Bronzor, Metang, Magnemite
Team 8:
Goldeen, Mantine, Pelipper
Team 9:
Quagsire, Barboach, Vulpix
Team 10:
Sandshrew, Diglett, Onix
Team 11:
Honchkrow, Haunter, Misdreavus
Team 12:
Moghog, Desperat, Phantasea

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Opponent Re-rolling duplicate*
Show


Roll: (1d12)[*11*]  re-roll duplicates

Team 1:
Horsea, Tentacool, Wooper
Team 2:
Snover, Swinub, Snorunt
Team 3:
Ivysaur, Vulpix, Oddish
Team 4:
Arkhiti, Baltoy, Sandshrew
Team 5:
Forretress, Aron, Steelix
Team 6:
Psyduck, Ryskimara, Pupitar
Team 7:
Bronzor, Metang, Magnemite
Team 8:
Goldeen, Mantine, Pelipper
Team 9:
Quagsire, Barboach, Vulpix
Team 10:
Sandshrew, Diglett, Onix
Team 11:
Honchkrow, Haunter, Misdreavus
Team 12:
Moghog, Desperat, Phantasea

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mark Roulette roll*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*3*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity



*Spoiler: Mark Opponent roll*
Show


Roll: (1d11)[*7*]  re-roll duplicates

Team 1:
Dugtrio, Sandslash, Bronzor
Team 2:
Skarmory, Magnemite, Mawile
Team 3:
Gligar, Cacnea, Donphan
Team 4:
Castform, Shambak, Ivysaur
Team 5:
Cosmas, Clefairy, Kadabra
Team 6:
Desperat, Houndoom, Sharpedo
Team 7:
Gloom, Crobat, Skorupi
Team 8:
Ryskimara, Slowpoke, Spheal
Team 9:
Onix, Sudowoodo, Aron
Team 10:
Goldeen, Poliwrath, Lombre
Team 11:
Weepinbell, Cherrim, Jumpluff

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Gloom Energy Ball Tattersail (Grass Gem boost):
Damage: (1d10+47)[*56*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Lowers Special Defense: (1d100)[*63*] - on 10 or below

Tattersail Confusion Gloom:
Damage: (1d12+62)[*70*]
Crit: (1d100)[*18*] - crit on 6 or below
Confuses: (1d100)[*58*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Gloom Energy Ball Fisher:
Damage: (1d18+91)[*108*]
Crit: (1d100)[*100*] - crit on 6 or below

Fisher Ice Shard Gloom:
Damage: (1d7+31)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*52*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Forgot Energy Ball secondary effect:
Lowers Special Defense: (1d100)[*28*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Damage: (1d5+20)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch on: (1d100)[*46*] - 30 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Honchkrow:
Damage: (1d6+22)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*42*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Gust Honchkrow:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below

Honchkrow Pursuit Pidgey:
Damage: (1d8+38)[*42*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls  Forgot Bleak Void boost*
Show


Damage: (1d11+56)[*66*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Gust Honchkrow:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] - crit on 6 or below

Honchkrow Pursuit Pidgey:
Damage: (1d11+56)[*64*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Honchkrow:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*68*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: [roll]1d100[/roll - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Fix that Speed roll:
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*61*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Honchkrow Wing Attack Oodramer:
Damage: (1d8+41)[*42*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Honchkrow:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*37*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*31*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Honchkrow:
Damage: (1d5+22)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*58*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*63*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam _Haunter_:
Damage: (1d5+22)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*46*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*40*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*72*]  on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*39*]  on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Confusion damage:
Damage: (1d2+6)[*8*]
Crit: Cant crit

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Misdreavus Astonish Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*53*] - crit on 6 or below

Stays confused: (1d100)[*63*]  on 60 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*17*]  on 50 or below
Confusion damage:
Damage: (1d2+6)[*8*]
Crit: Cant crit

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

[spoiler=DM rolls  now with correct Defense adjustment!]
Astonish:
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]

Confused damage to self:
Damage: (1d3+6)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*39*] - crit on 6 or below
[spoiler=DM rolls]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*44*]  on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*13*]  on 50 or below
Confusion damage:
Damage: (1d2+6)[*7*]
Crit: Cant crit

Misdreavus Astonish Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*63*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Aaand corrected Power for Confusion damage:
Normal: Damage: (1d3+8)[*11*]
w/ Defense up 1 level: Damage: (1d2+6)[*8*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Misdreavus Astonish Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*9*]  on 30 or below

Stays confused: (1d100)[*15*]  on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*23*]  on 50 or below
Confusion damage:
w/ Defense up 1 level: Damage: (1d2+6)[*7*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Misdreavus Astonish Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*33*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*19*]  on 30 or below

Stays confused: (1d100)[*48*]  on 40 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*22*]  on 50 or below
Confusion damage:
w/ Defense up 1 level: Damage: (1d2+6)[*8*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Roulette Roll*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*4*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity



*Spoiler: Mina Opponent Roll*
Show


Roll: (1d12)[*8*]  re-roll duplicates

Team 1:
Horsea, Tentacool, Wooper
Team 2:
Snover, Swinub, Snorunt
Team 3:
Ivysaur, Vulpix, Oddish
Team 4:
Arkhiti, Baltoy, Sandshrew
Team 5:
Forretress, Aron, Steelix
Team 6:
Psyduck, Ryskimara, Pupitar
Team 7:
Bronzor, Metang, Magnemite
Team 8:
Goldeen, Mantine, Pelipper
Team 9:
Quagsire, Barboach, Vulpix
Team 10:
Sandshrew, Diglett, Onix
Team 11:
Honchkrow, Haunter, Misdreavus
Team 12:
Moghog, Desperat, Phantasea

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pelipper Supersonic Oodramer:
Hits: (1d100)[*87*]  on 55 or below

Stays confused: (1d100)[*3*]  on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*99*]  on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Oodramer Façade Pelipper:
Damage: (1d3+6)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*43*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pelipper Supersonic Oodramer:
Hits: (1d100)[*82*]  on 55 or below

Stays confused: (1d100)[*54*]  on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*81*]  on 50 or below
Confusion damage: Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]

Oodramer Bubblebeam Pelipper:
Damage: (1d4+13)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*14*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pelipper Supersonic Oodramer again:
Hits: (1d100)[*82*]  on 55 or below

Stays confused: (1d100)[*42*]  on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*65*]  on 50 or below
Confusion damage: Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]

Oodramer Bubblebeam Pelipper:
Damage: (1d4+13)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*94*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam [del]Pelipper[/del] Goldeen:
Damage: (1d5+17)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*52*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Goldeen Flail Oodramer (Power 40):
Damage: (1d5+25)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Goldeen:
Damage: (1d5+17)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*36*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Goldeen Flail Oodramer (still Power 40 (barely)):
Damage: (1d5+25)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*71*] - crit on 6 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Goldeen:
Damage: (1d5+17)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*89*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Goldeen Flail Oodramer (Power 150):
Damage: (1d16+88)[*92*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Goldeen:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Gust Pelipper:
Damage: (1d4+16)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

Pelipper Supersonic Pidgey:
Hits: (1d100)[*4*]  on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*65*]  on 60 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*50*]  on 50 or below
Confusion Damage: (1d4+16)[*18*]

Pidgey Gust Pelipper Mantine:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Mantine:
Damage: (1d5+18)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below

Mantine Supersonic Pidgey:
Hits: (1d100)[*27*]  on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*65*]  on 60 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*76*]  on 50 or below
Confusion Damage: (1d4+16)[*18*]

Pidgey Quick Attack Mantine:
Damage: (1d5+18)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*16*] - crit on 6 or below

Mantine Bubblebeam Pidgey:
Damage: (1d10+54)[*63*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*79*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Mantine:
Damage: (1d5+18)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below

Mantine Supersonic Pidgey:
Hits: (1d100)[*35*]  on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Mantine Bubblebeam Pidgey Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d15+81)[*90*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Mantine:
Damage: (1d5+18)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below

Mantine Supersonic Pidgey:
Hits: (1d100)[*71*]  on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Mantine:
Damage: (1d5+18)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below

Pidgey Gust Pelipper:
Damage: (1d4+16)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Roulette Roll*
Show


Battle effect: (1d12)[*3*]
1 - Sandstorm
2 - Rain
3 - Sun
4 - Hail
5 - Fog
6 - Bleak Void
7 - Trick Room
8 - Magic Room
9 - Spikes
10 - Toxic Spikes
11 - Stealth Rock
12 - Gravity



*Spoiler: Mina Opponent Roll*
Show


Roll: (1d12)[*3*]  re-roll duplicates

Team 1:
Horsea, Tentacool, Wooper
Team 2:
Snover, Swinub, Snorunt
Team 3:
Ivysaur, Vulpix, Oddish
Team 4:
Arkhiti, Baltoy, Sandshrew
Team 5:
Forretress, Aron, Steelix
Team 6:
Psyduck, Ryskimara, Pupitar
Team 7:
Bronzor, Metang, Magnemite
Team 8:
Goldeen, Mantine, Pelipper
Team 9:
Quagsire, Barboach, Vulpix
Team 10:
Sandshrew, Diglett, Onix
Team 11:
Honchkrow, Haunter, Misdreavus
Team 12:
Moghog, Desperat, Phantasea

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Sing:
(1d100)[*20*]  hit on 55 or below

Sengar:
Obeys: (1d100)[*15*]  50 or below
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*43*]  on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sleep roll: (1d100)[*56*]  wakes up on 80 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sleep roll: (1d100)[*43*]  wakes up on 70 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*65*]  on 20 or below

Sleep roll: (1d100)[*49*]  wakes up on 60 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*55*]  on 20 or below

Sleep roll: (1d100)[*23*]  wakes up on 50 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*64*]  on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher renews Rain.
Sleep roll: (1d100)[*48*]  wakes up on 70 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*98*]  on 20 or below

Fisher renews Mist.
Sleep roll: (1d100)[*95*]  wakes up on 60 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*65*]  on 20 or below

Sleep roll: (1d100)[*46*]  wakes up on 50 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*42*]  on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sengar:
Obeys: (1d100)[*89*]  50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Shadow Rush on Fisher:
Damage: (1d5+22)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*65*] - crit on 6 or below
Sengar takes 25% recoil damage

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Wythir:
Obeys: (1d100)[*38*]  50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sengar:
Obeys: (1d100)[*91*]  50 or below

Weepinbell:
Obeys: (1d100)[*35*]  50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Sing:
(1d100)[*50*]  hit on 55 or below

Sengar:
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*88*]  on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sleep roll: (1d100)[*33*]  wakes up on 80 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Corphish Vice Grip Sengar:
Damage: (1d3+11)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*33*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Metal Claw Sengar:
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below
Hits: - on 95 or below
Raises Attack: - 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Hits: (1d100)[*38*] - on 95 or below
Raises Attack: (1d100)[*26*] - 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Flaaffy:
Obeys: (1d100)[*15*]  50 or below

Taillow:
Obeys: (1d100)[*11*]  50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sleep roll: (1d100)[*27*]  wakes up on 70 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*64*]  on 20 or below

Marick Metal Claw Sengar:
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*6*] - crit on 6 or below
Hits: - on 95 or below
Raises Attack: - 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Hits: (1d100)[*23*] - on 95 or below
Raises Attack: (1d100)[*67*] - 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Sing:
(1d100)[*28*]  hit on 55 or below

Sengar:
Obeys: (1d100)[*30*]  50 or below
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*56*]  on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sleep roll: (1d100)[*24*]  wakes up on 80 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sleep roll: (1d100)[*94*]  wakes up on 70 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*56*]  on 20 or below

Sleep roll: (1d100)[*24*]  wakes up on 60 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*43*]  on 20 or below

Sleep roll: (1d100)[*77*]  wakes up on 50 or above
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*47*]  on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Obeys: (1d100)[*84*]  50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sengar Pursuit Fisher:
Damage: (1d4+10)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


# of items detected: (1d100)[*100*]
45 or below: 1
46  80: 2
81 or above: 3

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Item 1 rarity: (1d100)[*41*]
Item 2 rarity: (1d100)[*67*]
Item 3 rarity: (1d100)[*53*]

35 or below: Category 1
36  60: Category 2
61  80: Category 3
81  95: Category 4
96 or above: Category 5

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Category 2:
(1d100)[*46*]
(1d100)[*44*]

20 or below: Cat's Eye (Used in Gym badges. Sell for money.)
21  50: Gem (1-use type enhancing item--from B/W)
51  65: Everstone
66  70: Oval Stone (normal varient)
71  95: Weather effect items (Smooth Rock, Heat Rock, Icy Rock, Damp Rock, Cloudy Crystal, Shadowy Stone)
96 or above: Energy Root

Category 3:
(1d100)[*91*]

5 or below: Iron Ball
6  10: Revive
11  40: Common Evolutionary Stones (Thunder, Fire, Water, Leaf)
41  60: Common Fossils (Dome, Helix, Root)
61  65: Light Clay
66  70: King's Rock
71  75: Luminous Moss (Gen VI)
76  80: Molding Clay*
81  90: Star Dust
91 or above: Time Flute (Has between 1 - 10 charges. Will instantly de-Shadow 1 Pokemon per charge, after which point it falls apart.)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Sing:
(1d100)[*39*]  hit on 55 or below

Sengar:
Sleep roll: (1d100)[*84*]  wakes up on 80 or above
Obeys: (1d100)[*47*]  50 or below
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*42*]  on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Time Flute charges:
(1d10)[*10*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Sing:
(1d100)[*2*]  hit on 55 or below

Sengar:
Sleep roll: (1d100)[*96*]  wakes up on 80 or above
Obeys: (1d100)[*57*]  50 or below
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*59*]  on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sengar:
Sleep roll: (1d100)[*32*]  wakes up on 80 or above
Obeys: (1d100)[*37*]  50 or below
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*47*]  on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Ice Shard Sengar:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*91*] - crit on 6 or below

Chevalin Obedience Roll:
(1d100)[*57*]  Obeys on 85 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Chevalin Frustration on Sengar (Power 76)
Damage: (1d5+18)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*2*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Metal Claw Sengar:
Hits: (1d100)[*45*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below
Raises Attack: (1d100)[*70*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Sengar:
Obeys: (1d100)[*60*]  50 or below
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*35*]  on 30 or below

Chevalin Obedience Roll:
(1d100)[*89*]  Obeys on 85 or lower
Chevalin Frustration on Sengar (Power 76)
Damage: (1d5+18)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*73*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Metal Claw Sengar:
Hits: (1d100)[*28*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+11)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*97*] - crit on 6 or below
Raises Attack: (1d100)[*68*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Shadow Panic on Marick: (1d100)[*71*] - on 60 or below
Shadow Panic on Fisher: (1d100)[*95*] - on 60 or below
Shadow Panic on Corphish: (1d100)[*76*] - on 60 or below
Shadow Panic on Chevalin: (1d100)[*63*] - on 60 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Gem type:
(1d19)[*16*]
1 - Normal
2 - Fighting
3- Flying
4 - Poison
5 - Ground
6 - Rock
7 - Bug
8 - Ghost
9 - Steel
10 - Fire
11 - Water
12 - Grass
13 - Electric
14 - Psychic
15 - Ice
16 - Dragon
17 - Dark
18 - Fairy
19 - Spectral

Chevalin Obedience Roll:
(1d100)[*39*]  Obeys on 85 or lower
Chevalin Frustration on Sengar (Power 76)
Damage: (1d5+18)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*46*] - crit on 6 or below

Fisher Sing:
(1d100)[*70*]  hit on 55 or below

Sengar:
Sleep roll: (1d100)[*82*]  wakes up on 80 or above
Obeys: (1d100)[*72*]  50 or below
Shadow Rage: (1d100)[*27*]  on 30 or below

Marick Metal Claw Sengar:
Hits: (1d100)[*91*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+11)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below
Raises Attack: (1d100)[*25*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Re-roll damage since Sengar is in a Rage now:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


# of items detected: (1d100)[*3*]
45 or below: 1
46  80: 2
81 or above: 3

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Item 1 rarity: (1d100)[*44*]
Item 2 rarity: (1d100)[*43*]
Item 3 rarity: (1d100)[*24*]

35 or below: Category 1
36  60: Category 2
61  80: Category 3
81  95: Category 4
96 or above: Category 5

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Fisher Ice Shard Sengar:
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*16*] - crit on 6 or below

Chevalin Obedience Roll:
(1d100)[*87*]  Obeys on 85 or lower
Chevalin Frustration on Sengar (Power 76)
Damage: (1d5+18)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*65*] - crit on 6 or below

Sengar Shadow End Fisher:
Hits: (1d100)[*29*]  on 60 or lower
Damage: (1d10+51)[*57*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below
NOTE: Recoil! ½ damage dealt.

Corphish Vice Grip Sengar:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*95*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Metal Claw Sengar:
Hits: (1d100)[*40*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d3+11)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*36*] - crit on 6 or below
Raises Attack: (1d100)[*73*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Forgot Shadow Sky*
Show


Damage: (1d15+76)[*88*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Category 1:
(1d100)[*31*]

10 or below: Petoskey Stone  Powers up moves when held by a Fossil Pokémon
11  30: Heart Scale
31  40: Soft Sand
41  50: Hard Stone
51  55: Float Stone
56  80: Unown Tile
81  90: Absorb Bulb
91  100: Big Root

Category 2:
(1d100)[*96*]
(1d100)[*29*]

20 or below: Cat's Eye (Used in Gym badges. Sell for money.)
21  50: Gem (1-use type enhancing item--from B/W)
51  65: Everstone
66  70: Oval Stone (normal varient)
71  95: Weather effect items (Smooth Rock, Heat Rock, Icy Rock, Damp Rock, Cloudy Crystal, Shadowy Stone)
96 or above: Energy Root

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM rolls*
Show


Houndoom:
Obeys: (1d100)[*49*]  50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Encounter Noll (not searching, Keen Eye in effect)*
Show


(1d100)[*47*]  30 15 or below
(1d100)[*69*]  50 25 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Patrol Luck*
Show


(1d100)[*79*]

1-15  lone Grunt
16-35  two Grunts, Pokémon injured (Shadow Pokémon attack)
36-55  two Grunts, full HP
56-75  three Grunts, distracted (playing game)
76-95  three Grunts, alert
96-100  Taskmaster out for a stroll

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Shadow Pokémon Luck*
Show


(1d100)[*82*]

1-33  No Shadow Pokémon
34-66  Pidgey lures a Shadow Pokémon back without a hitch
67+ - Pidgey lures back a Shadow Pokémon but is injured

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Mina Catch Roll  Great Ball*
Show


(1d100)[*56*]  on 44 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Shadow Riolu Shadow Rush Pidgey:
Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*44*] - crit on 6 or below

Great Ball Roll: (1d100)[*71*]  on 44 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Shadow Rage:
(1d100)[*59*]  on 10 or below
(1d100)[*81*]  on 10 or below
(1d100)[*72*]  on 10 or below

Great Ball Roll: (1d100)[*26*]  on 44 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Riolu Gender roll*
Show


(1d100)[*17*]  male on 87 or below, else female

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Persim Berry roll*
Show


(1d100)[*47*]  3 on 50 or below, else 4

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM roll*
Show


Weepinbell: (1d100)[*76*]  obey on 50 or below
Wythir: (1d100)[*54*]  obey on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM roll*
Show


On Weepinbell:
Gastly Hypnosis: (1d100)[*40*]  hits on 70 or below
Poli Hypnosis: (1d100)[*69*]  hits on 70 or below

On Wythir:
Gastly Hypnosis: (1d100)[*70*]  hits on 70 or below
Poli Hypnosis: (1d100)[*23*]  hits on 70 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pokémon Gender Rolls*
Show


Whirlywhirly: (1d100)[*1*]  male on 50 or below, else female
Leapsy: (1d100)[*66*]  male on 50 or below, else female 
Bigbug: (1d100)[*54*]  male on 50 or below, else female 
Croaky: (1d100)[*55*]  male on 50 or below, else female

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM roll*
Show


Sengar: (1d100)[*62*]  obey on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM roll*
Show


Fisher Sing:
(1d100)[*47*]  hit on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM roll*
Show


Pidgey spot check:
(1d100)[*91*]  Find on 75 or below (with Keen Eye boost)

Bigbug spot check: 
(1d100)[*64*]  Find on 50 or below, since Compound Eyes doesnt work the way I thought it did :P

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: DM roll  keep searching*
Show


Pidgey spot check:
(1d100)[*37*]  Find on 75 or below (with Keen Eye boost)
(1d100)[*48*]  Find on 75 or below (with Keen Eye boost)
(1d100)[*86*]  Find on 75 or below (with Keen Eye boost)

Bigbug spot check: 
(1d100)[*98*]  Find on 50 or below
(1d100)[*62*]  Find on 50 or below
(1d100)[*96*]  Find on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Sengar Shadow Rage:
(1d100)[*56*]  on 30 or below

Chevalin obeys: 
(1d100)[*78*]  on 85 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Sengar:
Damage: (1d4+14)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*75*] - crit on 6 or below

Chevalin Powder Snow Sengar:
Damage: (1d4+15)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze: (1d100)[*20*]  on 10 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Sengar:
Sleep: (1d100)[*65*]  hit on 75 or below, fails regardless

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Pidgey Quick Attack Sengar:
Damage: (1d4+14)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Sengar:
Sleep: (1d100)[*10*]  hit on 75 or below, fails regardless

Whirlywhirly Bug Bite Sengar:
Damage: (1d12+57)[*62*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below

Bigbug Gust Sengar:
Damage: (1d2+6)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*50*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Tattersail Confusion Luxray:
Damage: (1d6+29)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*62*] - crit on 6 or below
Confused: (1d100)[*20*]  on 10 or below

Luxray Bite Tattersail:
Damage: (1d10+53)[*62*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: No (foe is faster)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Luxray Bite Marick:
Damage: (1d3+8)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: No (just sent out)

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Luxray Spark Marick:
Damage: (1d7+35)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze: (1d100)[*34*] - on 30 or below

Marick Mudslap Luxray:
Damage: (1d5+20)[*22*]  divide by 2; Shuca Berry
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below
Luxray Accuracy down one level

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Marick Mudslap Marshtomp:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below
Marshtomp Accuracy down one level

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Marshtomp Water Gun Marick:
Hits: (1d100)[*80*]  on 75 or lower
Damage: (1d10+44)[*45*]
Crit: (1d100)[*14*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Mud Slap Marshtomp:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*58*] - crit on 6 or below
Marshtomp Accuracy down one level

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Marshtomp Water Gun Marick:
Hits: (1d100)[*41*]  on 60 or lower
Damage: (1d10+44)[*45*]
Crit: (1d100)[*46*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Mud Slap Marshtomp:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*36*] - crit on 6 or below
Marshtomp Accuracy down one level

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Tattersail Magical Leaf Marshtomp:
Damage: (1d19+100)[*119*]  halved by Rindo Berry
Crit: (1d100)[*60*] - crit on 6 or below

Marshtomp Water Gun Tattersail:
Hits: (1d100)[*76*]  on 60 or lower
Damage: (1d3+10)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Tattersail Confusion Ponyta:
Damage: (1d8+37)[*43*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below
Confused: (1d100)[*91*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Ponyta Flame Wheel Tattersail:
Damage: (1d7+29)[*33*]
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn: (1d100)[*14*]  on 10 or below

Mark KO roll:
(1d100)[*58*]  - on 25 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show



Ponyta Stomp Fisher:
Damage: (1d4+18)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Flinch: (1d100)[*79*] - on 30 or below

Fisher Water Pulse Ponyta:
Damage: (1d14+74)[*76*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below
Confuse Target: (1d100)[*15*] - 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Haunter Round 1:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*70*]  - on 10 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Haunter Round 2:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*75*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*18*]  - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls*
Show


Luxray Spark Fisher:
Damage: (1d17+88)[*95*]
Crit: (1d100)[*44*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze Target: (1d100)[*86*]  on 30 or below

Fisher Water Pulse Luxray:
Damage: (1d6+28)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*75*] - crit on 6 or below
Confuse Target: (1d100)[*78*] - on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Onix Rock Tomb Fisher:
Hits: (1d100)[*54*]  on 80 or below
Damage: (1d9+42)[*44*]
Crit: (1d100)[*75*] - crit on 6 or below

Fisher Water Pulse Onix:
Damage: (1d33+180)[*203*]
Crit: (1d100)[*62*] - crit on 6 or below
Target confused: (1d100)[*39*]  on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Ratman Quick Attack Arkhiti:
Damage: (1d3+5)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below

Croaky Hypnosis:
Target Sleeps: (1d100)[*2*]  on 70 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Arkhiti wake-up roll:
(1d100)[*49*]  on 80 or above

Teddiursa Covet on Croaky:
Damage: (1d7+30)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Fisher Ice Shard Golbat:
Damage: (1d9+39)[*48*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below



*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Ratman Bite Teddiursa:
Damage: (1d5+20)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Flinch: (1d100)[*99*] - on 30 or below

Arkhiti wake-up roll:
(1d100)[*79*]  on 70 or above

Teddiursa Covet on Croaky:
Damage: (1d7+30)[*35*]
Crit: (1d100)[*84*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Arkhiti Rock Slide
On Ratman:
Hits: (1d100)[*4*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d7+33)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*40*] - crit on 6 or below

On Croaky:
Hits: (1d100)[*24*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d6+24)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Fisher Ice Shard Golbat:
Damage: (1d9+39)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*96*] - crit on 6 or below



*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Leapsy Bullet Seed Arkhiti:
# of Hits: (1d100)[*86*]
37 or below: 2
38  75: 3
76  88: 4
89 or above: 5

Hit 1: Damage: (1d2+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*5*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 2: Damage: (1d2+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 3: Damage: (1d2+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*28*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 4: Damage: (1d2+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*36*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 5: Damage: (1d2+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below

Arkhiti Rock Slide
On Poli:
Hits: (1d100)[*82*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d5+22)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*87*] - crit on 6 or below
On Leapsy:
Hits: (1d100)[*27*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d10+55)[*63*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*] - crit on 6 or below

Teddiursa Covet on Poli:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*58*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*76*] - on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*20*]  on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Confusion damage Fisher:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 6 or below

Golbat Wing Attack Fisher:
Damage: (1d7+27)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*11*] - on 60 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*97*]  on 50 or below
Confusion damage Fisher:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*36*] - crit on 6 or below

Fisher Ice Shard Golbat:
Damage: (1d9+39)[*42*]
Crit: (1d100)[*94*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli Bubblebeam Arkhiti with Rain Boost:
Damage: (1d21+107)[*117*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*48*]  on 10 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Teddiursa:
Target Sleeps: (1d100)[*79*] - on 75 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Teddiursa Covet on Poli:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mina*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*82*] - on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*38*]  on 50 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mina*
Show


Sandshrew 1st Rollout with Defense Curl, Attack down 1 level on Misdreavus:
Hits: (1d100)[*80*]  on 90 or below
Damage: (1d3+10)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*92*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mina*
Show


Sandshrew 2nd Rollout with Defense Curl, Attack down 1 level on Misdreavus:
Stays confused: (1d100)[*87*] - on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*98*]  on 50 or below

Hits: (1d100)[*51*]  on 90 or below
Damage: (1d5+20)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*21*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mina*
Show


Sandshrew 3rd Rollout with Defense Curl, Attack down 1 level on Misdreavus:
Stays confused: (1d100)[*96*] - on 80 or below
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*63*]  on 50 or below

Hits: (1d100)[*50*]  on 90 or below
Damage: (1d9+40)[*46*]
Crit: (1d100)[*54*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mina*
Show


Sandshrew 4th Rollout with Defense Curl, Attack down 1 level on Misdreavus:
Hits: (1d100)[*74*]  on 90 or below
Damage: (1d15+81)[*91*]
Crit: (1d100)[*68*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mina*
Show


Shuppet Shadow Sneak Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d4+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*53*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew 4th Rollout with Defense Curl, Attack down 1 level on Shuppet:
Hits: (1d100)[*52*]  on 90 or below
Damage: (1d44+244)[*277*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli Bubblebeam Vulpix with Rain Boost:
Damage: (1d17+88)[*91*]
Crit: (1d100)[*31*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*74*]  on 10 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Teddiursa:
Target Sleeps: (1d100)[*13*] - on 75 or lower



*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Jessia Icy Wind Baltoy:
Hits: (1d100)[*51*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d13+66)[*67*]
Crit: (1d100)[*92*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Teddiursa wakeup: (1d100)[*11*] - on 80 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli uses Bubble on - 
Teddiursa with Rain Boost:
Damage: (1d4+18)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*22*] - on 10 or lower
Inkel with Rain Boost:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*80*] - on 10 or lower

Leapsy Bullet Seed Teddiursa:
# of Hits: (1d100)[*14*]
37 or below: 2
38  75: 3
76  88: 4
89 or above: 5

Hit 1:
Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 2:
Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 3:
Damage: (1d2+4)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 4:
Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*71*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 5:
Damage: (1d2+4)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Inkel Cave-in Leapsy (indoors):
Damage: (1d8+39)[*42*]
Crit: (1d100)[*99*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Jessia Ominous Wind Liskayo:
Damage: (1d7+31)[*32*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats rise: (1d100)[*3*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Note to self, roll the damage BEFORE adding the stat boost. *headdesk*

Jessia Omnious Wind BEFORE stat boost this time:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below

Liskayo Ember on Jessia with Sp. Defense boost:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*68*] - crit on 6 or below
Burn target: (1d100)[*13*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli Bubblebeam on Furret:
Damage: (1d7+35)[*37*]
Crit: (1d100)[*68*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*50*] - on 10 or below

Inkel Bulldoze:
Poli:
Damage: (1d4+15)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below
Bigbug:
(Protecting self)
Furret:
Damage: (1d4+17)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Jessia Ominous Wind Liskayo (WITH stat boost):
Damage: (1d7+31)[*36*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats rise: (1d100)[*6*] - on 10 or below



*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli Bubblebeam Inkel:
Damage: (1d10+47)[*48*]
Crit: (1d100)[*32*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*46*] - on 10 or below

Bigbug Psybeam Inkel:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*94*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Confused: (1d100)[*74*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Jessia Icy Wind Swablu:
Hits: (1d100)[*66*]  on 95 or below
Damage: (1d9+45)[*48*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below

Swablu Sing:
Hits: (1d100)[*75*]  on 55 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Furret Quick Attack Poli:
Damage: (1d4+16)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below

Bigbug Psybeam Furret:
Damage: (1d5+16)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*93*] - crit on 6 or below



*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Jessia Powder Snow Swablu:
Damage: (1d7+34)[*36*]
Crit: (1d100)[*15*] - crit on 6 or below
Freeze Target: (1d100)[*93*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Forgot to roll for confusion:
(1d100)[*49*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Ratman Quick Attack Furret:
Damage: (1d4+18)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below

Furret Quick Attack Ratman:
Damage: (1d6+23)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below

Bigbug Psybeam Furret:
Damage: (1d5+16)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*11*] - crit on 6 or below
Target confused: (1d100)[*48*]  on 10 or below



*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Jessia Icy Wind Skorupi:
Hits: (1d100)[*22*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d6+25)[*31*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on 6 or below

Skorupi Bite Jessia:
Damage: (1d4+14)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*99*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: Too slow

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli Sucker Punch Pompuff:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*54*] - crit on 6 or below
Cute Charm - Infatuated: (1d100)[*1*] - 30 or below

Pompuff Fetch Poli:
Damage: (1d4+18)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below

Bigbug Gust Pompuff:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*92*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Whoops that should be Ratman not Poli!
Sucker Punch:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below

Fetch:
Damage: (1d6+26)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Marick Metal Claw Cacturne:
Hits: (1d100)[*87*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+22)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below
Attack rises: (1d100)[*38*]   on 10 or below



*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Pompuff Fetch Bigbug:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*63*] - crit on 6 or below

Bigbug Psybeam Pompuff:
Damage: (1d5+16)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*37*] - crit on 6 or below
Target confused: (1d100)[*52*]  on 10 or below

Flaaffy Thundershock Pompuff:
Damage: (1d5+20)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*] - crit on 6 or below
Target paralyzed: (1d100)[*19*]  on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Cacturne Leech Seed Marick:
Hits: (1d100)[*100*] - on 90 or below

Marick Metal Claw Cacturne:
Hits: (1d100)[*53*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+22)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*] - crit on 6 or below
Attack rises: (1d100)[*43*]   on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Cacturne Leech Seed Marick:
Hits: (1d100)[*15*] - on 90 or below

Marick Metal Claw Cacturne:
Hits: (1d100)[*84*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d5+22)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below
Attack rises: (1d100)[*98*]   on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Hits: (1d100)[*7*]   on 95 or lower
Damage: (1d20+101)[*107*]
Crit: (1d100)[*38*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Shuppet Screech Flaaffy:
Hits: (1d100)[*37*] - on 85 or below

Bigbug Gust Yanma:
Hits: (1d100)[*16*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d5+23)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*76*] - crit on 6 or below

Flaaffy Thundershock Yanma:
Hits: (1d100)[*87*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*45*]
Crit: (1d100)[*50*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze target: (1d100)[*44*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Shuppet Screech Bigbug:
Hits: (1d100)[*99*] - on 85 or below

Bigbug Gust Yanma:
Hits: (1d100)[*28*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d5+23)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*36*] - crit on 6 or below

Flaaffy Thundershock Yanma:
Hits: (1d100)[*69*] - on 75 or below
Damage: (1d9+44)[*50*]
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze target: (1d100)[*85*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Mawile Bite Marick:
Damage: (1d2+9)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*40*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*12*] - on 30 or below

Marick Mud-Slap Mawile:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*75*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Yanma Quick Attack Flaaffy:
Damage: (1d6+24)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyzed by Static: (1d100)[*20*] - on 30 or below

Shuppet Screech Bigbug:
Hits: (1d100)[*43*] - on 85 or below

Bigbug Gust Shuppet:
Damage: (1d3+13)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below

Flaaffy Thundershock Shuppet:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*78*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze target: (1d100)[*68*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Mawile Bite Marick:
Damage: (1d2+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*36*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*36*] - on 30 or below

Marick Mud-Slap Mawile:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Mawile Faint Attack Marick:
Damage: (1d2+9)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*38*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: (1d100)[*91*] - on 30 or below

Marick Mud-Slap Mawile:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*65*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Yanma Quick Attack Bigbug:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*57*] - on 25 or below
Damage: (1d6+24)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*31*] - crit on 6 or below

Bigbug Gust Yanma:
Hits: (1d100)[*53*] - on 78 or below (factored in Compoundeyes)
Damage: (1d5+23)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below

Flaaffy Thundershock Shuppet:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze target: (1d100)[*92*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Mawile Faint Attack Marick:
Damage: (1d2+9)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*52*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Mud-Slap Mawile:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*39*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Drowzee Hypnosis Flaaffy:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*14*] - on 25 or below
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*95*] - on 70 or below



*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Round 1:
Mawile Faint Attack Marick:
Damage: (1d2+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Mud-Slap Mawile:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below

Round 2:
Mawile Faint Attack Marick:
Damage: (1d2+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Mud-Slap Mawile:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*35*] - crit on 6 or below

Round 3:
Mawile Faint Attack Marick:
Damage: (1d2+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*55*] - crit on 6 or below

Marick Mud-Slap Mawile:
Damage: (1d3+9)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Mawile Faint Attack Marick:
Damage: (1d2+9)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*50*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Yanma Quick Attack Flaaffy:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*77*] - on 25 or below 
Damage: (1d6+24)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*14*] - crit on 6 or below

Bigbug Gust Drowzee:
Damage: (1d3+6)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on 6 or below

Drowzee Headbutt Flaaffy:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*47*] - on 25 or below
Damage: (1d6+27)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*30*] - crit on 6 or below



*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Sableye Fake Out Fisher:
Damage: (1d4+11)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*100*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls - Mark*
Show


Lapras Ice Shard Sableye:
Damage: (1d4+16)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Yanma Quick Attack Flaaffy:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*29*] - on 25 or below 
Damage: (1d6+24)[*25*]
Crit: (1d100)[*45*] - crit on 6 or below

Drowzee Headbutt Flaaffy:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*57*] - on 25 or below
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*59*] - on 70 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Yanma Quick Attack Croaky:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*57*] - on 25 or below 
Damage: (1d3+13)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*48*] - crit on 6 or below

Poli Bubble - 
Yanma:
Hits: (1d100)[*56*] - on 60 or lower
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*98*] - crit on 6 or below
Drowzee:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*] - crit on 6 or below
Croaky:
Water Absorb

Croaky Body Slam Drowzee:
Damage: (1d5+16)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*52*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralyze target: (already Paralyzed)

Drowzee Hypnosis Croaky:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*59*] - on 25 or below
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*30*] - on 70 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Kirlia Confusion Natu:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*6*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Confused: (1d100)[*44*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli Bubble  
Butterfree:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*73*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*59*]  - on 10 or below
Drowzee:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*65*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*13*]  - on 10 or below
Croaky:
Water Absorb

Croaky:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*73*] - on 70 or above
Bubblebeam on Butterfree:
Damage: (1d5+22)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*43*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*74*]  - on 10 or below

Butterfree Silver Wind on Croaky:
Damage: (1d10+45)[*47*]
Crit: (1d100)[*100*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats raised: (1d100)[*18*]  - on 10 or below

Drowzee Hypnosis Poli:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*50*] - on 25 or below
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*56*] - on 70 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli Bubble  
Wakes up: (1d100)[*69*] - on 70 or above
Butterfree:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*63*]  - on 10 or below
Drowzee:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*35*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*61*]  - on 10 or below
Croaky:
Water Absorb

Croaky:
Bubblebeam on Butterfree:
Damage: (1d5+22)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*9*]  - on 10 or below

Butterfree Silver Wind on Croaky:
Damage: (1d10+45)[*49*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below
Stats raised: (1d100)[*71*]  - on 10 or below

Drowzee Hypnosis Croaky:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*92*] - on 25 or below
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*15*] - on 70 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Spearow Pursuit Natu:
Damage: (1d12+65)[*66*]
Crit: (1d100)[*76*] - crit on 6 or below

Spearow Aerial Ace Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rollout Spearow:
Hits: (1d100)[*55*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d6+27)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*77*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Spearow Aerial Ace Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d5+24)[*29*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rollout Spearow:
Hits: (1d100)[*21*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d11+52)[*62*]
Crit: (1d100)[*54*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Kirlia Magical Leaf Oodramer:
Damage: (1d6+28)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*] - crit on 6 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Kirlia:
Damage: (1d4+15)[*17*]
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*28*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Kirlia Magical Leaf Oodramer:
Damage: (1d6+28)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 6 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Kirlia:
Damage: (1d4+15)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*61*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*53*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli Bodyslam Drowzee:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*49*] - on 60 or below
Damage: (1d4+16)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralysis: Target already Paralyzed

Leapsy Tackle Butterfree:
Damage: (1d3+6)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below

Butterfree Gust Leapsy:
Damage: (1d11+52)[*57*]
Crit: (1d100)[*27*] - crit on 6 or below

Drowzee Hypnosis Leapsy:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*18*] - on 25 or below
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*43*] - on 70 or below 



*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Nidoran F:
Damage: (1d5+20)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*95*] - on 10 or below 

Nidoran F Double-Kick Oodramer:
Hit 1: Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]  divide by 2 for Slime Body
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below
Hit 2: Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]  divide by 2 for Slime Body
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Oodramer Bubblebeam Nidoran F:
Damage: (1d5+20)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*71*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*15*] - on 10 or below 

Nidoran F Poison Sting Oodramer:
Damage: (1d1+2)[*3*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Poisoned: (1d100)[*58*] - on 30 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Poli Bodyslam Drowzee:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*33*] - on 50 or above
Damage: (1d4+16)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*40*] - crit on 6 or below
Paralysis: Target already Paralyzed

Leapsy Sleep Powder Butterfree:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*80*]  on 75 or below

Butterfree Gust Leapsy:
Damage: (1d11+52)[*62*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below

Drowzee Psybeam Poli:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


Forgot confusion chance on Psybeam:
Target confused: (1d100)[*27*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Matt and Pinklady*
Show


And Drowzees Paralysis:
Paralyzed: (1d100)[*82*] - on 25 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Baltoy Rapid Spin Natu:
Damage: (1d3+4)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Baltoy Psybeam Natu:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*96*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Confused: (1d100)[*67*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Sandshrew Sand Tomb Bellsprout:
Hits: (1d100)[*3*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d3+9)[*11*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below



*Spoiler: Encounter rolls  Matt and Pinklady, actively searching*
Show


Encounter on 15 or below:
(1d100)[*36*]
(1d100)[*75*]
(1d100)[*88*]
(1d100)[*83*]
(1d100)[*65*]
(1d100)[*29*]
(1d100)[*5*]
(1d100)[*74*]
(1d100)[*1*]
(1d100)[*43*]
(1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*4*]
(1d100)[*78*]
(1d100)[*85*]
(1d100)[*64*]
(1d100)[*3*]
(1d100)[*41*]
(1d100)[*66*]
(1d100)[*36*]
(1d100)[*6*]
(1d100)[*80*]
(1d100)[*70*]
(1d100)[*10*]
(1d100)[*17*]
(1d100)[*27*]
(1d100)[*15*]
(1d100)[*44*]
(1d100)[*10*]
(1d100)[*18*]
(1d100)[*8*]
(1d100)[*89*]
(1d100)[*54*]
(1d100)[*82*]
(1d100)[*77*]
(1d100)[*36*]
(1d100)[*46*]
(1d100)[*6*]
(1d100)[*41*]
(1d100)[*20*]
(1d100)[*6*]
(1d100)[*84*]
(1d100)[*38*]
(1d100)[*10*]
(1d100)[*61*]
(1d100)[*23*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Bellsprout Poisonpowder Natu:
Poisoned: (1d100)[*44*] - on 75 or below

Bellsprout Vine Whip Natu:
Damage: (1d3+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Bellsprout freed from trap: (1d100)[*40*] - on 67 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Trapinch fight*
Show


Gender: (1d100)[*70*] - male on 50 or below, else female
Ability: (1d100)[*99*] - Hyper Cutter on 50 or below, else Arena Trap

Poli Hypnosis Trapinch:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*23*] on 70 or below

Gastly Lick Trapinch:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*57*] - crit on 6 or below
Target paralyzed: (1d100)[*90*] - on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Trapinch fight*
Show


Trapinch:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*15*] - on 80 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Electrike Bite Sandshrew:
Target Flinch: (1d100)[*95*] - on 30 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*35*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Sand Tomb ELectrike:
Hits: (1d100)[*36*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+19)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Round 1:
Electrike Bite Sandshrew:
Target Flinch: (1d100)[*17*] - on 30 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*12*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Sand Tomb ELectrike:
Hits: (1d100)[*8*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+19)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*3*] - crit on 6 or below

Round 2:
Electrike Bite Sandshrew:
Target Flinch: (1d100)[*64*] - on 30 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*44*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Sand Tomb ELectrike:
Hits: (1d100)[*30*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+19)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below

Round 3:
Electrike Bite Sandshrew:
Target Flinch: (1d100)[*19*] - on 30 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Sand Tomb ELectrike:
Hits: (1d100)[*36*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+19)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*89*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Round 4:
Electrike Bite Sandshrew:
Target Flinch: (1d100)[*46*] - on 30 or below
Damage: (1d3+12)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*34*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Sand Tomb ELectrike:
Hits: (1d100)[*6*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+19)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*10*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

[spoiler=Battle rolls  Mina]
Sneasel Screech Oodramer:
Hits: (1d100)[*12*] - on 85 or lower

Oodramer Bubblebeam Sneasel:
Damage: (1d4+18)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*79*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*15*] - on 10 or below
[/spoiler:]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Sneasel Quick Attack Oodramer:
Damage: (1d9+46)[*53*]
Crit: (1d100)[*60*] - crit on 6 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Sneasel:
Damage: (1d4+18)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*61*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*28*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Sneasel Quick Attack Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*1*] - crit on 6 or below

Sneasel Faint Attack Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*24*]
Crit: (1d100)[*69*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rock Smash (remember Chople Berry!):
Damage: (1d10+51)[*61*]
Crit: (1d100)[*19*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Defense lowered: (1d100)[*98*] - on 50 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Trapinch fight*
Show


Pokéball: (1d100)[*52*]

Gastly Lick Trapinch:
Damage: (1d2+8)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below
Target paralyzed: (1d100)[*96*] - on 30 or below

Trapinch:
Wakes up: (1d100)[*77*] - on 70 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Sneasel Faint Attack Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d5+23)[*28*]
Crit: (1d100)[*59*] - crit on 6 or below

Sandshrew Rock Smash:
Damage: (1d10+51)[*57*]
Crit: (1d100)[*35*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Defense lowered: (1d100)[*93*] - on 50 or lower

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Stunky Poison Gas Sandshrew:
Target poisoned: (1d100)[*67*] - on 55 or below

Sandshrew Sand Tomb Stunky:
Hits: (1d100)[*1*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+18)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Stunky Slash Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d5+18)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 12 or below

Sandshrew Sand Tomb Stunky:
Hits: (1d100)[*59*] - on 70 or below
Damage: (1d4+18)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*74*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Stunky Slash Sandshrew:
Damage: (1d5+18)[*19*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 12 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*27*]  on 80 or lower
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*6*]  on 51 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*33*]  on 60 or lower
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*55*]  on 51 or above

Wing Attack Oodramer:
Damage: (1d15+77)[*89*]
Crit: (1d100)[*80*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Desparat hurts self in confusion:
Damage: (1d4+17)[*21*]
Crit: Cant crit

Oodramer Bubblebeam Desparat:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*22*]
Crit: (1d100)[*5*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*19*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Stays confused: (1d100)[*46*]  on 40 or lower
Hurts self in confusion: (1d100)[*100*]  on 51 or above

Wing Attack Oodramer  now with correct Defense levels:
Damage: (1d8+39)[*42*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below

Desparat hurts self in confusion:
Damage: (1d4+17)[*20*]
Crit: Cant crit

Oodramer Bubblebeam Desparat:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*71*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*11*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Wing Attack Oodramer  now with correct Defense levels:
Damage: (1d8+39)[*45*]
Crit: (1d100)[*29*] - crit on 6 or below

Oodramer Bubblebeam Desparat:
Damage: (1d5+21)[*23*]
Crit: (1d100)[*24*] - crit on 6 or below
Speed lowered: (1d100)[*68*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Battle rolls  Mina*
Show


Desparat Bite Natu:
Damage: (1d20+107)[*110*]
Crit: (1d100)[*86*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Minas Berry Random number for Ebet (should be between 0 and 3)*
Show


Need a dice roll: (1d4-1)[*3*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: More Berry rolls:*
Show


Roll: [roll]1d100 [/roll] - +5 on 25 or lower, else +4

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Formatted properly this time:*
Show


Roll: (1d100)[*22*] - +5 on 25 or lower, else +4

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Poli Hypnosis Cosmas M1:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*30*] - on 70 or below

Bigbug Gust Cosmas M1:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*70*] - crit on 6 or below

Gastly Hypnosis Cosmas M2:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*45*] - on 70 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Cosmas M1 wakeup: (1d100)[*56*] - on 81 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*33*] - on 81 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler:  Shinx Pride*
Show


Luxray:
Ability: (1d100)[*45*]  Rivalry on 50 or below, else Intimidate

Luxio 1:
Ability: (1d100)[*60*]  Rivalry on 50 or below, else Intimidate
Gender: (1d100)[*9*]  Male on 50 or below, else Female

Luxio 2:
Ability: (1d100)[*66*]  Rivalry on 50 or below, else Intimidate
Gender: (1d100)[*75*]  Male on 50 or below, else Female

Shinx 1:
Ability: (1d100)[*86*]  Rivalry on 50 or below, else Intimidate
Gender: (1d100)[*26*]  Male on 50 or below, else Female

Shinx 2:
Ability: (1d100)[*53*]  Rivalry on 50 or below, else Intimidate
Gender: (1d100)[*9*]  Male on 50 or below, else Female

Shinx 3:
Ability: (1d100)[*25*]  Rivalry on 50 or below, else Intimidate
Gender: (1d100)[*3*]  Male on 50 or below, else Female

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Whirlywhirly Bug Bite Luxio 2 (Helping Hand boost):
Damage: (1d6+28)[*34*]
Crit: (1d100)[*56*] - crit on 6 or below

Poli Hypnosis Luxray:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*2*] - on 70 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Shinx 1:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*32*] - on 75 or below

Croaky Bubblebeam Luxio 2:
Damage: (1d6+25)[*26*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*94*] - on 10 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*66*] - on 81 or above
Shinx 1 wakeup: (1d100)[*11*] - on 81 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Gastly Hypnosis Luxio 1:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*76*] - on 70 or below

Luxio 1 wakeup: (1d100)[*34*] - on 81 or above

Luxio 2 Spark Poli:
Damage: (1d9+41)[*43*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Paralyzed: (1d100)[*48*] - on 30 or below

Shinx 2 Tackle Whirlywhirly:
Damage: (1d2+3)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*49*] - crit on 6 or below
Poison Point poisons Shinx 2: (1d100)[*51*] - on 30 or below

Shinx 3 Bite Flaaffy:
Damage: (1d4+16)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*31*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Luxio 1 Bite Gastly:
Damage: (1d11+54)[*62*]
Crit: (1d100)[*23*] - crit on 6 or below

Shinx 3 fully paralyzed: (1d100)[*27*] - on 25 or below
Shinx 3 Bite Flaaffy re-roll  forgot Rivalry:
Damage: (1d3+12)[*14*]
Crit: (1d100)[*100*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Round 2:
Cosmas M1 wakeup: (1d100)[*23*] - on 71 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*15*] - on 71 or above

Bigbug Gust Cosmas M1:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*13*] - crit on 6 or below

Round 3:
Cosmas M1 wakeup: (1d100)[*66*] - on 71 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*91*] - on 71 or above

Bigbug Gust Cosmas M1:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*46*] - crit on 6 or below

Round 4:
Cosmas M1 wakeup: (1d100)[*71*] - on 71 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*68*] - on 71 or above

Bigbug Gust Cosmas M1:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Round 3:
Cosmas M1 Bash Bigbug:
Damage: (1d3+14)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*25*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Shadow Gauge rises: (1d3+2)[*3*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*80*] - on 71 or above
Shinx 1 wakeup: (1d100)[*31*] - on 71 or above

Poli Hypnosis Luxio 1:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*53*] - on 70 or below

Gastly Hypnosis Luxio 2:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*48*] - on 70 or below

Luxio 1 wakeup: (1d100)[*95*] - on 71 or above
Luxio 2 wakeup: (1d100)[*91*] - on 71 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Leapsy Buillet Seed Luxio 1:
Number of hits: (1d100)[*90*]
Damage: (1d2+2)[*3*]
Crit: (1d100)[*81*] - crit on 6 or below
Damage: (1d2+2)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*88*] - crit on 6 or below
Damage: (1d2+2)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*7*] - crit on 6 or below
Damage: (1d2+2)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*32*] - crit on 6 or below
Damage: (1d2+2)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below

Croaky Bubblebeam Luxio 1:
Damage: (1d2+5)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*17*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Speed lowered: (1d100)[*29*] - on 10 or below

Ratman Crunch Shinx 3:
Damage: (1d4+14)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*82*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Defense lowered: (1d100)[*94*] - on 20 or below

Luxray Spark Croaky:
Damage: (1d18+92)[*103*]
Crit: (1d100)[*83*] - crit on 6 or below
Target paralyzed: (1d100)[*74*] - on 30 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Fixing Bubblebeam roll*
Show


Damage: (1d6+24)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*73*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Sport Tackle Luxio 2:
Hits: [roll]1d100[/roll - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d2+3)[*5*]
Crit: (1d100)[*9*] - crit on 6 or below

Luxio 1 Bite Poli:
Damage: (1d3+13)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*62*] - crit on 6 or below

Shinx 2 fully paralyzed: (1d100)[*21*] - on 25 or below

Shinx 3 fully paralyzed: (1d100)[*23*] - on 25 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Fix to-hit roll: [roll]1d100[/roll - on 95 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Fix to-hit roll: [roll0] - on 95 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Trying AGAIN - Fix to-hit roll: (1d100)[*17*] - on 95 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Poli Hypnosis Cosmas M1:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*93*] - on 52 or below

Bigbug Gust Cosmas M1:
Hits: (1d100)[*82*] - on 97 or below (Compoundeyes!)
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*64*] - crit on 6 or below

Gastly Hypnosis Cosmas M2:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*89*] - on 52 or below

Cosmas M1 wakeup: (1d100)[*76*] - on 81 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*49*] - on 81 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Cosmas M1 Pursuit Bigbug:
Damage: (1d3+14)[*15*]
Crit: (1d100)[*67*] - crit on 6 or below



*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Whirlywhirly Rollout Shinx 2 (1st round, Defense Curl boost  Power 60):
Hits: (1d100)[*18*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d4+17)[*21*]
Crit: (1d100)[*20*] - crit on 6 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Luxray:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*58*] - on 75 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Poli Hypnosis Cosmas M1:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*46*] - on 52 or below

Bigbug Gust Cosmas M1:
Hits: (1d100)[*38*] - on 97 or below (Compoundeyes!)
Damage: (1d3+10)[*13*]
Crit: (1d100)[*78*] - crit on 6 or below

Gastly Hypnosis Cosmas M2:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*8*] - on 52 or below

Cosmas M1 wakeup: (1d100)[*5*] - on 81 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*8*] - on 81 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*71*] - on 81 or above

Poli Hypnosis Luxio 1:
Target sleeps: (1d100)[*88*] - on 70 or below

Ratman Crunch Shinx 3:
Damage: (1d4+14)[*18*]
Crit: (1d100)[*41*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Defense lowered: (1d100)[*65*] - on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Flaaffy Tackle Shinx 2:
Hits: (1d100)[*98*] - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d2+5)[*7*]
Crit: (1d100)[*47*] - crit on 6 or below

Sport Tackle Luxio 2:
Hits: [roll]1d100[/roll - on 95 or below
Damage: (1d2+3)[*4*]
Crit: (1d100)[*90*] - crit on 6 or below

Luxio 1 Bite Sport:
Damage: (1d2+5)[*6*]
Crit: (1d100)[*6*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Flinch: Too slow

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

Fixed hit roll for Sport: Hits: (1d100)[*59*] - on 95 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Shinx 1 wakeup: (1d100)[*94*] - on 61 or above

Shinx 2 fully paralyzed: (1d100)[*3*] - on 25 or below

Shinx 3 fully paralyzed: (1d100)[*76*] - on 25 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Whirlywhirly Rollout Shinx 2 (2nd round, Defense Curl boost  Power 120):
Hits: (1d100)[*44*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d9+40)[*41*]
Crit: (1d100)[*72*] - crit on 6 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Shinx 1:
Sleeps: (1d100)[*94*] - on 75 or below

Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*32*] - on 71 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Ratman Crunch Shinx 1:
Damage: (1d5+27)[*30*]
Crit: (1d100)[*17*] - crit on 6 or below
Target Defense lowered: (1d100)[*75*] - on 20 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Poli to-hit: (1d100)[*12*] - on 75 or lower
Gastly to-hit: (1d100)[*11*] - on 75 or lower

Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*44*]  on 71 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*14*]  on 61 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*3*]  on 51 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*64*]  on 41 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*54*]  on 31 or above
Cosmas M2 wakeup: (1d100)[*56*]  on 21 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Bigbug Gust Cosmas M2:
Hits: (1d100)[*56*] - on 97 or below (Compoundeyes!)
Damage: (1d3+7)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*43*] - crit on 6 or below

Cosmas M2 Faint Attack Bigbug:
Damage: (1d3+10)[*12*]
Crit: (1d100)[*11*] - crit on 6 or below

Bigbug Gust Cosmas M2:
Hits: (1d100)[*93*] - on 97 or below (Compoundeyes!)
Damage: (1d3+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*68*] - crit on 6 or below
Cosmas M2 Tail Whip (no roll)

Bigbug Gust Cosmas M2:
Hits: (1d100)[*23*] - on 97 or below (Compoundeyes!)
Damage: (1d3+7)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*94*] - crit on 6 or below

Cosmas M2 Faint Attack Bigbug:
Damage: (1d3+13)[*16*]
Crit: (1d100)[*31*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Cosmas*
Show


Bigbug Gust Cosmas M2:
Hits: (1d100)[*15*] - on 97 or below (Compoundeyes!)
Damage: (1d3+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*66*] - crit on 6 or below

Cosmas M2 Tail Whip (no roll)

Bigbug Gust Cosmas M2:
Hits: (1d100)[*69*] - on 97 or below (Compoundeyes!)
Damage: (1d3+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*14*] - crit on 6 or below

Cosmas M2 Faint Attack Bigbug:
Damage: (1d4+19)[*20*]
Crit: (1d100)[*8*] - crit on 6 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Whirlywhirly Rollout Luxray (3rd round, Defense Curl boost  Power 240):
Hits: (1d100)[*65*] - on 90 or below
Damage: (1d10+53)[*59*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below

Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*4*] - on 61 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Sport Tackle Luxray:
Hit: - on 95 or below 
Damage: (1d3+7)[*8*]
Crit: (1d100)[*51*] - crit on 6 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Luxray:
Sleeps: (1d100)[*65*] - on 75 or below

Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*40*] - on 51 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Forgot the actual roll for Tackle to-hit: (1d100)[*35*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Round 1:
Sport Tackle Luxray:
Hit: (1d100)[*14*] - on 95 or below 
Damage: (1d3+7)[*10*]
Crit: (1d100)[*75*] - crit on 6 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Luxray:
Sleeps: (1d100)[*26*] - on 75 or below

Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*22*] - on 41 or above

Round 2:
Sport Tackle Luxray:
Hit: (1d100)[*38*] - on 95 or below 
Damage: (1d3+7)[*9*]
Crit: (1d100)[*91*] - crit on 6 or below

Leapsy Sleep Powder Luxray:
Sleeps: (1d100)[*98*] - on 75 or below

Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*56*] - on 41 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Luxray Bite Leapsy:
Damage: (1d5+22)[*27*]
Crit: (1d100)[*22*] - crit on 6 or below
Flinch: Too slow!

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Leapsy Sleep Powder Luxray:
Sleeps: (1d100)[*59*] - on 75 or below

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Capture Roll*
Show


Regular Pokéball: (1d100)[*34*]

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*52*] - on 81 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Regular Pokéball: (1d100)[*51*]

Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*20*] - on 71 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Great Ball: (1d100)[*77*]

Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*26*] - on 61 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Pinklady vs. Shinx Pride*
Show


Great Ball: (1d100)[*27*]

Luxray wakeup: (1d100)[*9*] - on 51 or above

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

*Spoiler: Flotsam Pokémon Gender/Ability rolls*
Show


Goldeen 
Gender: (1d100)[*4*] - Male on 50 or lower, else Female
Ability: (1d100)[*96*] Swift Swim on 50 or lower, else Water Veil

Horsea 
Gender: (1d100)[*83*] - Male on 50 or lower, else Female
Ability: (1d100)[*42*] Swift Swim on 50 or lower, else Sniper

Finneon 
Gender: (1d100)[*37*] - Male on 50 or lower, else Female
Ability: See DM note in the Recruitment thread.

Staryu 
Ability: (1d100)[*90*]  Illuminate on 50 or lower, else Natural Cure

Clamperl  
Gender: (1d100)[*95*] - Male on 50 or lower, else Female

----------

